# Progressive Propaganda: The 2nd Amendment Edition



## P@triot (May 19, 2018)

As is _always_ the case, the left has been caught in a web of lies. As is _always_ the case, a firearm wasn’t the problem. As is _always_ the case, it was left-wing policy that lead to the deaths of children.


> “It was so many things. I had three students bring knives to my classroom. One was out of the classroom for one day. Another had so many things on his record, he was gone for five days. None were expelled,” Mary Fitzgerald, who taught in the district for 37 years, said. “My principal basically would tell me it was his job to market the school. He was adamant *about not looking bad*.”


That sums up the left nicely. More concerned about appearance and P.R. than protecting children and effective policy.

Florida newspaper exposes Broward County School system’s incompetence with blockbuster new story


----------



## midcan5 (May 19, 2018)

One has to give republicans (dark money) credit, they have managed to brain wash the snowflake base with BS and more BS.  If guns make us safe and secure, why so many gun deaths compared to other civilized nations?  If the premise were true we'd have few deaths, but instead we lead in a category no one should be proud of.  But I give them credit for keeping their base in line. Mention abortion, gun control, welfare, food stamps, immigrants, and the snowflakes sell their soul, work for peanuts, care nothing for living children, and have poor health services, oh and die too from gun violence. While insanity may be expecting different results, one could also say it is following too close slogans sans positive results.  And so it goes....

"The trick never ages; the illusion never wears off. Vote to stop abortion; receive a rollback in capital gains taxes. Vote to make our country strong again; receive deindustrialization. Vote to screw those politically correct college professors; receive electricity deregulation. Vote to get government off our backs; receive conglomeration and monopoly everywhere from media to meatpacking. Vote to stand tall against terrorists; receive Social Security privatization. Vote to strike a blow against elitism; receive a social order in which wealth is more concentrated than ever before in our lifetimes, in which workers have been stripped of power and CEOs are rewarded in a manner beyond imagining."  Thomas Frank, What's the Matter With Kansas?: How Conservatives Won the Heart of America


----------



## BluesLegend (May 19, 2018)

midcan5 said:


> If guns make us safe and secure, why so many gun deaths compared to other civilized nations?



You pathetic excrement spewing hack, London murders more people than NY City...wait for it...using knives since guns are banned.


----------



## P@triot (May 19, 2018)

midcan5 said:


> If guns make us safe and secure, why so many *gun deaths* compared to other civilized nations?


Because idiot progressives illegally ban firearms where they can - creating victim zones. Such as schools.

The fact is, crime has been plummeting over the past 30 years as firearm sales have been skyrocketing. Game over.


----------



## Timmy (May 19, 2018)

You know the parkland kid was expelled .

Truth is Florida law does nothing to stop a nut like that from buying high powered weaponry.  But go on with your  blamestorming .


----------



## gipper (May 19, 2018)

P@triot said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > If guns make us safe and secure, why so many *gun deaths* compared to other civilized nations?
> ...


So true, but like AGW and warmers, guns and anti-gunners don't care to consider the facts.  They BELIEVE!!! 

Could it be gun free zones like g-schools are purposely mandated to be gun free, so that mass shootings can occur and the Left can then demand gun control?  Before you say I am crazy....consider what Obama and Holder did with Fast & Furious. 

Some on the left firmly believe in the Ends Justify the Means....so what if a few kids get murdered...if we can take gun rights from the law abiding, it is worth it.


----------



## Timmy (May 19, 2018)

P@triot said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > If guns make us safe and secure, why so many *gun deaths* compared to other civilized nations?
> ...


You mean the liberal hotbeds of Texas and Florida where these last two big school shootings happened?


----------



## Timmy (May 19, 2018)

gipper said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...



There was an armed deputy at parkland .  Not a gun free zone .


----------



## gipper (May 19, 2018)

Timmy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Good God...why must you ALWAYS deflect?

Do you deny that most p-schools are gun free zones....dummy?


----------



## Timmy (May 19, 2018)

gipper said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



There’s an armed police man .  That is not a gun free zone .  Righties lie and claim this gun free bullshit .


----------



## gipper (May 19, 2018)

Timmy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


On Monday please go to your local p-school armed, and let us know what happens.


----------



## Timmy (May 19, 2018)

gipper said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


What are p schools ? Do you mean public schools? Are you seeing private schools are not going to be gun free?  And yes most schools are gun free.   Like probably all of them.


----------



## Timmy (May 19, 2018)

gipper said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



How would it be any diff at a private school.


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 19, 2018)

Ha-ha! The FL Darkie newspaper doing some real journalism!

Hee hee, they are from FL, after all.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 19, 2018)

P@triot said:


> As is _always_ the case, the left has been caught in a web of lies. As is _always_ the case, a firearm wasn’t the problem. As is _always_ the case, it was left-wing policy that lead to the deaths of children.
> 
> 
> > “It was so many things. I had three students bring knives to my classroom. One was out of the classroom for one day. Another had so many things on his record, he was gone for five days. None were expelled,” Mary Fitzgerald, who taught in the district for 37 years, said. “My principal basically would tell me it was his job to market the school. He was adamant *about not looking bad*.”
> ...


No, it sums up a strawman fallacy nicely, having nothing to do with ‘the left.’


----------



## Rustic (May 19, 2018)

midcan5 said:


> One has to give republicans (dark money) credit, they have managed to brain wash the snowflake base with BS and more BS.  If guns make us safe and secure, why so many gun deaths compared to other civilized nations?  If the premise were true we'd have few deaths, but instead we lead in a category no one should be proud of.  But I give them credit for keeping their base in line. Mention abortion, gun control, welfare, food stamps, immigrants, and the snowflakes sell their soul, work for peanuts, care nothing for living children, and have poor health services, oh and die too from gun violence. While insanity may be expecting different results, one could also say it is following too close slogans sans positive results.  And so it goes....
> 
> "The trick never ages; the illusion never wears off. Vote to stop abortion; receive a rollback in capital gains taxes. Vote to make our country strong again; receive deindustrialization. Vote to screw those politically correct college professors; receive electricity deregulation. Vote to get government off our backs; receive conglomeration and monopoly everywhere from media to meatpacking. Vote to stand tall against terrorists; receive Social Security privatization. Vote to strike a blow against elitism; receive a social order in which wealth is more concentrated than ever before in our lifetimes, in which workers have been stripped of power and CEOs are rewarded in a manner beyond imagining."  Thomas Frank, What's the Matter With Kansas?: How Conservatives Won the Heart of America


Suicides do not count, and by the way most firearms are in rural areas... Where violence is almost nonexistent. So it’s not the firearms... It’s medicated kids combined with socialism… Leads to control freaks like yourself


----------



## Rustic (May 19, 2018)

Timmy said:


> You know the parkland kid was expelled .
> 
> Truth is Florida law does nothing to stop a nut like that from buying high powered weaponry.  But go on with your  blamestorming .


Lol
AR15s are just sporting rifles, Certainly not “high powered”. Quit falling down the well


----------



## Rustic (May 19, 2018)

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...


Urban areas, equal socialist ideals equals violence


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 19, 2018)

Timmy said:


> You know the parkland kid was expelled .
> 
> Truth is Florida law does nothing to stop a nut like that from buying high powered weaponry.  But go on with your  blamestorming .



No motherfucker.

The truth is, if that kid's crimes were documented, he would not have been able to purchase a firarm.

However the PROMISE program kept that from happening. You can thank Broward county school board for that.

Furthermore, back in the day, that boy would have been in Mariana or Chattahoochee.

Mariana is for the bad boys, and Chattahoochee is for the crazy peoples.

I was one step away from going to Mariana at one point. Know people that have been.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 19, 2018)

P@triot said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > If guns make us safe and secure, why so many *gun deaths* compared to other civilized nations?
> ...


Fact is, idiot conservatives do nothing but lie.

No firearms have been ‘illegally’ banned, that’s a lie.

There are no ‘victim zones,’ that’s a lie.

And crime has been decreasing for reasons unrelated to the sale of firearms.

Indeed, there is no evidence whatsoever that the possession of firearms by private citizens has anything to do with a decrease in crime; to maintain otherwise is a lie. 

Here is the truth: 

Study: Concealed Handgun Permits Don't Affect Crime Rate


----------



## Marion Morrison (May 19, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...



Why can't I purchase a BAR without a class III license then?


----------



## gipper (May 19, 2018)

Don’t bother responding to Timmy.  He or she is a flamer.


----------



## miketx (May 19, 2018)

Timmy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Liar, it was a gun free zone. ALL schools are gun free zones.


----------



## P@triot (May 19, 2018)

gipper said:


> Some on the left firmly believe in the Ends Justify the Means....so what if a few kids get murdered...if we can take gun rights from the law abiding, it is worth it.


Some? *Most* on the left believe the ends justifies the means.


----------



## Timmy (May 19, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > You know the parkland kid was expelled .
> ...



Yes .  And the “sport” is people hunting.


----------



## P@triot (May 19, 2018)

Timmy said:


> You mean the liberal hotbeds of Texas and Florida where these last two big school shootings happened?


Hey _stupid_? You do realize that every state has progressives in them - including Texas & Florida (just like every state has conservatives in them)?

In fact - here is the election map of Florida from the 2016 election. The blue sections are Dumbocrat sections. Parkland is in Broward Country (lower right corner of the map). Oh wow, smack dab in the center of a Dumbocrat country (surrounded by two other Dumbocrat counties). How “shocking”. I would like to personally thank you Timmy for once again defeating your own position for us.


----------



## P@triot (May 19, 2018)

Timmy said:


> There was an armed deputy at parkland .  Not a gun free zone .


He was *outside* of the school (where the shooting was happening) and he *refused* to go in (like a typical selfish progressive coward). Thus, the building was a *100% fun-free zone*.

Any other lies you would like to try, Timmy?


----------



## P@triot (May 19, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > As is _always_ the case, the left has been caught in a web of lies. As is _always_ the case, a firearm wasn’t the problem. As is _always_ the case, it was left-wing policy that lead to the deaths of children.
> ...


Uh...why are you still here? You’ve already proven you are *wrong* about _everything_.


----------



## P@triot (May 19, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No firearms have been ‘illegally’ banned, that’s a lie


Bwahahaha! Every firearm that has been banned has been *illegally* banned. We have a constitutional right to arms and it clearly states that right shall not be infringed. The government deciding what weapons I can and cannot have _is_ an infringement.

You continue to illustrate why you are the joke of USMB.


----------



## Timmy (May 19, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > You know the parkland kid was expelled .
> ...



Are you saying juvenile records should appear on background checks ?   Wow, see how easy gun control can be !


----------



## ph3iron (May 19, 2018)

P@triot said:


> As is _always_ the case, the left has been caught in a web of lies. As is _always_ the case, a firearm wasn’t the problem. As is _always_ the case, it was left-wing policy that lead to the deaths of children.
> 
> 
> > “It was so many things. I had three students bring knives to my classroom. One was out of the classroom for one day. Another had so many things on his record, he was gone for five days. None were expelled,” Mary Fitzgerald, who taught in the district for 37 years, said. “My principal basically would tell me it was his job to market the school. He was adamant *about not looking bad*.”
> ...


I get it, the kid who fired the gun had nothing to do with it.


----------



## ph3iron (May 19, 2018)

P@triot said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > No firearms have been ‘illegally’ banned, that’s a lie
> ...


Iguess you favored the 5/4 decision in 2008?
Nothing like an overwhelming case
Guns were for militias and not for any uneducated white boy for 200 years before then.


----------



## ph3iron (May 19, 2018)

gipper said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...


Really??
You know the brain workings of every leftie?
Wow.
I suggest you become a psychiatrist


----------



## Timmy (May 19, 2018)

P@triot said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > No firearms have been ‘illegally’ banned, that’s a lie
> ...



We have a Supreme Court who decides these arguments .  They said it was ok.  Then it’s constitutional.


----------



## gipper (May 19, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


I said “some”. Can’t you read?


----------



## Timmy (May 19, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > You mean the liberal hotbeds of Texas and Florida where these last two big school shootings happened?
> ...



You realize that STATES control gun laws . Red state Florida makes it easy for any psycho to buy guns .  In fact , the only thing stopping the Florida guy was FED background checks.


----------



## ph3iron (May 19, 2018)

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Absolutely.
All I was trying to point out people were not paranoid for 200 years and the supremes decision was close


----------



## CrusaderFrank (May 19, 2018)

Progressives are completely against armed citizens who could fight a Fascist government that would spy on them and subjugate, especially when that Fascist government is headed by a dog eating Kenyan


----------



## ph3iron (May 19, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Progressives are completely against armed citizens who could fight a Fascist government that would spy on them and subjugate, especially when that Fascist government is headed by a dog eating Kenyan


Really?
I thought our gov was headed by a short fingered vulgarian.
And which college did you get your foul mouth from?
The fined and shut down Trump University?
And do tell where are you and where is the uppity nigxxer?


----------



## P@triot (May 19, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> Guns were for militias and not for any uneducated white boy for 200 years before then.


That’s simply *not* true. At no time in our nation’s history did _anyone_ of credibility actually believe that guns were not an inalienable right of the people. George Washington was on record stating guns were the right of the *people* and not a militia. Thomas Jefferson was on record stating guns were the right of the *people* and not a militia. James Madison was on record stating guns were the right of the *people* and not a militia.

And you know what else? The 2nd Amendment clearly states that the right belongs to the people.

You are _astoundingly_ ignorant.


----------



## P@triot (May 19, 2018)

Timmy said:


> We have a Supreme Court who decides these arguments .  They said it was ok.  Then it’s constitutional.


So if the Supreme Court ruled tomorrow that freedom of speech does not extend to the African-American community and that it was ok to lynch “n*ggers” you would be the first to state it is 100% legal and ok, right? You would support it?

After all, if the Supreme Court says it is ok then obviously it must be “constitutional”.


----------



## P@triot (May 19, 2018)

Timmy said:


> You realize that STATES control gun laws


Good grief you continue to illustrate mind-blowing ignorance.


> Gun laws of the United States are found in a *number* *of federal statutes*. In addition to *federal* *gun laws*.... Most *federal* *gun laws* are found in the following acts:


Timmy, buddy, _please_ go away. You’re embarrassing the hell out of yourself. I don’t know how you can keep doing it with no shame.

Gun law in the United States - Wikipedia


----------



## danielpalos (May 19, 2018)

P@triot said:


> As is _always_ the case, the left has been caught in a web of lies. As is _always_ the case, a firearm wasn’t the problem. As is _always_ the case, it was left-wing policy that lead to the deaths of children.
> 
> 
> > “It was so many things. I had three students bring knives to my classroom. One was out of the classroom for one day. Another had so many things on his record, he was gone for five days. None were expelled,” Mary Fitzgerald, who taught in the district for 37 years, said. “My principal basically would tell me it was his job to market the school. He was adamant *about not looking bad*.”
> ...


Muster the militia!


> "I ask, sir, what is the militia? It is the whole people, except for a few public officials."
> *— George Mason*_, in Debates in Virginia Convention on Ratification of the Constitution, Elliot, Vol. 3, June 16, 1788_





> “Train up a child in the way he should go: and when he is old, he will not depart from it.” --
> Proverbs 22:6


----------



## Timmy (May 19, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > You realize that STATES control gun laws
> ...



Your dumb ass lecturing me ?  Fed law is the base .  States can and do go above that.   Well , smart states do.


----------



## P@triot (May 19, 2018)

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


Don’t try to backtrack now you ignorant jack-ass. You clearly said “states control gun laws”. Nothing is further from the truth. You’re an idiot. You have absolutely no clue what you are talking about.

“Fed Law is the base”. What an ignorant comment.


----------



## ph3iron (May 20, 2018)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Guns were for militias and not for any uneducated white boy for 200 years before then.
> ...



IN YOUR OPINION.
Like aholes, everybody has one.

I'm just reminding you of the 5/4 supreme decision and Ben wanting to ban German immigrants.
I don't have s PhD in constitutional law like you so will bow to your opinion.
In my maybe higher level research than you it takes years to debate both sides so blabbing a concrete opinion on a white boy forum doesn't exactly make it true.


----------



## ph3iron (May 20, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Can't you reply w/o insults?
Dead giveaway for limited education.
Yours?


----------



## ph3iron (May 20, 2018)

Ah w


Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



Ah well,  who said patriotism is the last refuge of the scoundrel?
Not our old white farts.
I'd be embarrassed having a pic of guys who did their best to ban German immigrants


----------



## ph3iron (May 20, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Progressives are completely against armed citizens who could fight a Fascist government that would spy on them and subjugate, especially when that Fascist government is headed by a dog eating Kenyan


I'm still looking. For you battling hand to hand.
Easier to spew?
You're be the first fleeing to the hills


----------



## P@triot (May 20, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


Uh...no, snowflake. That wasn't my "opinion". That was absolutely *fact*. George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, James Madison, and a whole lot more are all on record about firearms being the inalienable right of the people and not the militia.


> "No free man shall ever be debarred the use of arms." - Thomas Jefferson, Virginia Constitution, Draft 1, 1776


----------



## candycorn (May 20, 2018)

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...



I’m afraid that what we’re seeing is the hysterical chickens whipped up by the NRA that had lines around the store every Saturday morning to buy bullets (that were in shortage) and weaponry coming home to roost.  All of this excess weaponry and displaced testosterone are combining to have more rampage killings in the “sun belt” or is it now the “gun belt”?


----------



## P@triot (May 20, 2018)

candycorn said:


> All of this excess weaponry and displaced testosterone are combining to have more rampage killings in the “sun belt” or is it now the “gun belt”?


I *like* that! The "gun belt"! Well done CC!


----------



## danielpalos (May 20, 2018)

Muster the Militia until we have no more security problems in our free States!


----------



## P@triot (May 22, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Muster the Militia until we have no more security problems in our free States!


Wait. You said (and I quote) “the people are the militia”. Therefore you are calling to arm the people and handle crime without law enforcement.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 22, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Muster the Militia until we have no more security problems in our free States!


Give me my machine gun, and I will, Sanchito.


----------



## 2aguy (May 22, 2018)

candycorn said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...




Funny, then that as more Americans own and actually carry guns....our gun murder rate went down 49%...kinda shows you have no point...

Oh, and gun crime went down 75%.......what exactly is coming home to roost.....?  Less gun crime?

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17 million people carrying guns for self defense in 2017...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## danielpalos (May 22, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Muster the Militia until we have no more security problems in our free States!
> ...


Not a problem for the Organized militia.


----------



## P@triot (May 22, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


I’m *very* organized. Everything I own. I’m fanatical. So I guess I’ll take a fully automatic, please!


----------



## danielpalos (May 23, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


so what; Organized militia are awarded their own Colors, Standards, banners, and guidons; but, you have to belong to a minimum of a special battalion.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 23, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> so what; Organized militia are awarded their own Colors, Standards, banners, and guidons; but, you have to belong to a minimum of a special battalion.


Says who?

I have my own colors, standards, banners, etc.  

So, machine gun, please.


----------



## danielpalos (May 23, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > so what; Organized militia are awarded their own Colors, Standards, banners, and guidons; but, you have to belong to a minimum of a special battalion.
> ...


that is what, wellness of regulation entails.  only gun lovers who don't seem to love their Republic as much as they alleged to love their guns;

never get it.​


> *“Men did not love Rome because she was great. She was great because they had loved her.”*
> 
> ― G.K. Chesterton


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 23, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> that is what, wellness of regulation entails


How would you know?


----------



## danielpalos (May 23, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > that is what, wellness of regulation entails
> ...


We are, the militia of the United States; our Constitution is our civil and temporal Bible for our Republic.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 23, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> We are, the militia of the United States; our Constitution is our civil and temporal Bible for our Republic.


More repetitive bullshit with no authority or sources.


----------



## danielpalos (May 23, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > We are, the militia of the United States; our Constitution is our civil and temporal Bible for our Republic.
> ...


lol.  Don't have Faith in our Own Constitution and supreme law of the land, right wingers.  Why allege you love your guns.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 23, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> ol. Don't have Faith in our Own Constitution and supreme law of the land, right wingers. Why allege you love your guns.


What the fuck is that supposed to mean?

Just continue with your repetitive bullshit without authority or sources.  It's less confusing and, surprisingly, more helpful.


----------



## danielpalos (May 23, 2018)

Our federal Constitution is Express, not Implied, every time we have to quibble about it.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 23, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Our federal Constitution is Express, not Implied, every time we have to quibble about it.


You mean express like THIS:

"the right of the people....shall not be infringed."


----------



## danielpalos (May 23, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Our federal Constitution is Express, not Implied, every time we have to quibble about it.
> ...


so; you cannot deny or disparage Persons from keeping and bearing Arms for their State or the Union; that includes any federal, uniformed service.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (May 23, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> so; you cannot deny or disparage Persons from keeping and bearing Arms for their State or the Union; that includes any federal, uniformed service.


_Heller_ expressly disagrees with your retarded argument.

End of discussion.


----------



## LOki (May 23, 2018)

midcan5 said:


> If guns make us safe and secure, why so many gun deaths compared to other civilized nations?



"If guns make us safe and secure,..." = strawman.
"... gun deaths..." = rhetorical tautology.
"...civilized nations" = cherry picking your data set.

If gun-control advocates didn't have arguments that rely upon disinformation and logical fallacy, they'd have no arguments at all.


----------



## danielpalos (May 23, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > so; you cannot deny or disparage Persons from keeping and bearing Arms for their State or the Union; that includes any federal, uniformed service.
> ...


You don't know what you are talking about right winger.  nothing but spam?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 10, 2018)

Left-wing policy at its finest here. Oppressive government has outlawed guns, knives, and even hammers in London. How is that working out?

Not so well. The criminals are loving it. After all, they are criminals. They don’t follow the law. But they are cashing in big time on the fact that law abiding citizens do.

London Mayor Sadiq Khan is a typical left-wing piece of shit. Surrounded by armed guards, he and his family are completely safe while the unarmed population suffers (just like Saddam Hussein in Iraq).

A Weekend in London: Man ‘Shot in Face,’ Woman ‘Slashed,' Attempted Murder


----------



## P@triot (Jun 10, 2018)

Left-wing policy at its finest here. Oppressive government has outlawed guns, knives, and even hammers in London. How is that working out?

Not so well. The criminals are loving it. After all, they are criminals. They don’t follow the law. But they are cashing in big time on the fact that law abiding citizens do.

London Mayor Sadiq Khan is a typical left-wing piece of shit. Surrounded by armed guards, he and his family are completely safe while the unarmed population suffers (just like Saddam Hussein in Iraq).

Khan’s London: Man Found Guilty of Stabbing Young Father to Death in Front of Partner for Rolex


----------



## P@triot (Sep 16, 2018)

So much for the left-wing propaganda that England became a utopia after their citizens were stripped of their firearms! Quite the contrary, like all left-wing cities here in the U.S., the place is criminal shit-hole of horrific assaults, stabbing, rape, etc.

Crime Wave UK: Govt Moves to Stop Knife Sales as Blade Crime Hits 7-Year High


----------



## ph3iron (Sep 17, 2018)

P@triot said:


> So much for the left-wing propaganda that England became a utopia after their citizens were stripped of their firearms! Quite the contrary, like all left-wing cities here in the U.S., the place is criminal shit-hole of horrific assaults, stabbing, rape, etc.
> 
> Crime Wave UK: Govt Moves to Stop Knife Sales as Blade Crime Hits 7-Year High


Unbelievable cherry picked garbage. 7 year high from what?
Breitbart? How about info wars ?
And how long have you lived in the uk mr patriot?
Zero?
The ultimate irony, an American pointing out violence.
They laugh at us mr Ben ,the guy who wanted to ban immigrant Germans


----------



## miketx (Sep 17, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > So much for the left-wing propaganda that England became a utopia after their citizens were stripped of their firearms! Quite the contrary, like all left-wing cities here in the U.S., the place is criminal shit-hole of horrific assaults, stabbing, rape, etc.
> ...


Predictable as always, but Crime in England is out of control and the people are at the mercy of criminals because they aren't allowed to defend themself. 
Regressive liberal ROE


1. Demand a link or an explanation of the truth they are objecting to. 

2. Promptly reject all explanations as right wing lies. Smoke spin deflect

3. Ignore any facts presented. 

4. Ridicule spelling and typos, punctuation.

5. Attack the person as being juvenile, ie: "are you 12 years old", question their education, intelligence, Age

6. Employ misdirection,

6a. smear people

6b. attack religion 

6c. attack their rationality.

7. Lie, make false assumptions

8. Play race/gender card/misogynist card

9. Play gay/lesbian card

10. Play the Nazi/Fascist/bigot card

11. Make up stuff/So you got nothing? 

12. Deny constantly

13. Reword and repeat

14. Pretending not to understand, playing ignorant/what did I lie about

15. When losing, resort to personal attacks.

16. Russia

*17. Fox News/Alex Jones/Brietbart/infowars/Stormfront/Gateway/hannity*

18. You can’t read.

19. Trump Trump Trump TrumpTrump Trump


----------



## ph3iron (Sep 17, 2018)

miketx said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Jealous of his pussy grabbing.?
And nice cut and paste and  imoges
I assume you don't have the brains to 
Write it yourself
Defunct trump u?
I missed how many years and where you have lived in the uk?
Places I lived you never see a cop and crime is zero.


----------



## ph3iron (Sep 17, 2018)

miketx said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


I assume you are sucking off your socialist SS Medicare VA benefits.?
Under the assumption you paid for them?


----------



## miketx (Sep 17, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


I did write what I posted myself, troll. Care to address the rising crime in England, or will you just keep twisting and trolling?


----------



## miketx (Sep 17, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


People paying for their social security is not an assumption, troll. Anyone can look at their pay check and see the deduction.


----------



## ph3iron (Sep 17, 2018)

miketx said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Like I said, ignorance.
As trump said "I love my uneducated followers"
On SS etc, the average person will take out 40% more than they ever put in.
Knees news and breitbart didn't tell you?


----------



## miketx (Sep 17, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


 First you allude to SS not being paid for by the worker and when that idiotic lie is easily debunked you change your story. All you prove is that you are deranged troll who should be locked up.


----------



## ph3iron (Sep 17, 2018)

P@triot said:


> So much for the left-wing propaganda that England became a utopia after their citizens were stripped of their firearms! Quite the contrary, like all left-wing cities here in the U.S., the place is criminal shit-hole of horrific assaults, stabbing, rape, etc.
> 
> Crime Wave UK: Govt Moves to Stop Knife Sales as Blade Crime Hits 7-Year High


Murders 5.4 / 100000 in the us
1.2 in the uk.
5 times here and you whine about the uk?
Showing a gangland uk stabbing is just as dumb as saying the worst Chicago area is typical of the us.
Are you so biased as to not see that.?
I guess you still believe Obama gas prices were $4. One spike and away we go!!!
I'm surprised you don't mention Obamas 5% economy spikes


----------



## ph3iron (Sep 17, 2018)

miketx said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I didn't allude darlin.
All I said is that we take out more than we put in. MORE THAN THEY EVER PUT IN
And they are socialist programs
Try to read


----------



## miketx (Sep 17, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


You did not say that liar. You said: 
_I assume you are sucking off your socialist SS Medicare VA benefits.?_
*Under the assumption you paid for them?
*
Apparently like most regressive liberals you are not capable of telling the truth, are you?


----------



## ph3iron (Sep 17, 2018)

miketx said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


I think most non college trumpies do think they have paid for all they get out.
Should I have said "under the assumption you paid for all you get out"
?
Jeez
Looked up uyour Latin yet?
Liberal, for the individual and small gov?
Not the knees news and non college versuion, whatever that is?


----------



## miketx (Sep 17, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


There is no point engaging a lying sack like you. You aren't capable of honesty.


----------



## ph3iron (Sep 18, 2018)

miketx said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Thanks for the foul mouth.
Maybe this will convince you people take out more than they put in
Social Security and Medicare: Do you get back what you pay in?
I never said me and thee don't put in.just that we take out more
Under the assumption you took as us paying in zero


----------



## P@triot (Sep 25, 2018)

Yeah for “gun control”. It’s kept everyone sooooooo safe!

Mass Stabbing at N.Y.C. Day Care Seriously Injures Babies and Adults, Including Days-Old Infant


----------



## ph3iron (Sep 26, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Yeah for “gun control”. It’s kept everyone sooooooo safe!
> 
> Mass Stabbing at N.Y.C. Day Care Seriously Injures Babies and Adults, Including Days-Old Infant


One example.
Don't care about the 30000 gun deaths?
No, it's the 350000000 guns Darlin
In a nation founded by violent jailbirds and slave owners
As they say "it's not the gun, it's the man with a gun that kills"
The old genes are still present


----------



## ph3iron (Sep 26, 2018)

miketx said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Nice foul mouth.
College again?
What did I lie about?
I thought that was the area of our 5000 lie Pres.
Do I really have to post where people take out more than they put in?


----------



## miketx (Sep 26, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


Scum liar.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Sep 26, 2018)

miketx said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


*After the Sheetheads switched to using knife they banned them and then they switched to cars.   No banning of them.*


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 26, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> Don't care about the 30000 gun deaths?


Most of which are suicides or gang-related activity.  This is just fucking sad and proves that people need more guns to protect themselves from gun violence, not less.



ph3iron said:


> No, it's the 350000000 guns Darlin


0.00004% of which are used in a crime.

So, your solution is to punish the owners of the other 349,996,000 guns.


Darlin'


----------



## miketx (Sep 26, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


Same tired old buttstain bullshit.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 26, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Don't care about the 30000 gun deaths?
> ...


We have a Second Amendment and should have no security problems in our free States.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 26, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> We have a Second Amendment and should have no security problems in our free States.


Because words on paper make people secure, right?

Do you know what that means?

Do you speak English?


----------



## ph3iron (Sep 26, 2018)

miketx said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



Nice in depth factual answer.
It's a DEFINITION Non college boy. They appear in dictionaries.
 You just don't spew whet your info wars and knees news spews


----------



## ph3iron (Sep 26, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...



There's still 30000. I hope the small % comforts you
I don't want to punish anyone.
Just think it's pantywaist amusing from people who never were in hand to hand or in an air aid shelter in their lives.
And are SO BRAVE.
They would be fleeing from their double wides when the first attack comes.
Presume they are supporters of our 5 deferment Pres who said his Vietnam sacrifice was to avoid a STS?


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 26, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > We have a Second Amendment and should have no security problems in our free States.
> ...


I happen to have some understanding of the law, both Constitutional, and otherwise.



> The defense and protection of the state and of the United States is an obligation of all persons within the state. The legislature shall provide for the discharge of this obligation and for the maintenance and regulation of an organized militia.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 26, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


We simply need to adjust the ratio of organized militia from unorganized militia.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 26, 2018)

ph3iron said:


> Don't care about the 30000 gun deaths?


Nope! Not even a little. And you don’t either. If you did, you’d be calling for automobiles to be banned. They account for more deaths than firearms _every_ year.

Watching you think you can convince people you “care” is fucking _hilarious_.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 26, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> I happen to have some understanding of the law, both Constitutional, and otherwise.


Uh...no you don’t. None. You’ve proven that much already.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 26, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > I happen to have some understanding of the law, both Constitutional, and otherwise.
> ...


i merely, gainsay your contention.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 26, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


You, merely place commas where, none, should, be.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 26, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


i get results and don't make excuses.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 26, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> i get results and don't make excuses.


Results? At what...mooching off of society?


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 27, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > i get results and don't make excuses.
> ...


I resort to the fewest fallacies; that makes me, the "truest witness bearer" in these arguments.  I don't mooch intellectual integrity, unlike the right wing.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 7, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> I resort to the fewest fallacies; that makes me, the "truest witness bearer" in these arguments.  I don't mooch intellectual integrity, unlike the right wing.


I don’t “result” to any “fallacies”. So I have fewer than you. Which, ironically enough, means your last post is yet another fallacy to add to your count!


----------



## Pilot1 (Oct 7, 2018)

It is not "gun deaths" as guns can't kill by themselves.  People kill people.  The tool is irrelevant.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 8, 2018)

midcan5 said:


> One has to give republicans (dark money) credit, they have managed to brain wash the snowflake base with BS and more BS.  If guns make us safe and secure, why so many gun deaths compared to other civilized nations?  If the premise were true we'd have few deaths, but instead we lead in a category no one should be proud of.  But I give them credit for keeping their base in line. Mention abortion, gun control, welfare, food stamps, immigrants, and the snowflakes sell their soul, work for peanuts, care nothing for living children, and have poor health services, oh and die too from gun violence. While insanity may be expecting different results, one could also say it is following too close slogans sans positive results.  And so it goes....
> 
> "The trick never ages; the illusion never wears off. Vote to stop abortion; receive a rollback in capital gains taxes. Vote to make our country strong again; receive deindustrialization. Vote to screw those politically correct college professors; receive electricity deregulation. Vote to get government off our backs; receive conglomeration and monopoly everywhere from media to meatpacking. Vote to stand tall against terrorists; receive Social Security privatization. Vote to strike a blow against elitism; receive a social order in which wealth is more concentrated than ever before in our lifetimes, in which workers have been stripped of power and CEOs are rewarded in a manner beyond imagining."  Thomas Frank, What's the Matter With Kansas?: How Conservatives Won the Heart of America



70% of all murders occur in very small parts of just 5% of all the counties in the US

These murder islands all tend to be inner city neighborhoods with generational histories of segregation and poverty, unemployment, high crime and violence rates, drugs etc.

These murders are almost all young minorities killing other young minorities and as such have never really concerned anyone not even the people who live in these inner city neighborhoods.

We do not have a gun problem we have a cancer in our inner cities that skews our murder rate.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 8, 2018)

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...


you do know that school shootings account for less than 1% of all murders don't you?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 8, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> It is not "gun deaths" as guns can't kill by themselves.  People kill people.  The tool is irrelevant.


and don't forget getting killed by a person with a gun is somehow worse than getting killed by a person in any of a million other ways


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 8, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


you do know that only about 2% of all murders are committed with rifles of any kind don't you?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 8, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


Tell Obama that


----------



## Pilot1 (Oct 8, 2018)

Fists kill more than people using a rifle.  If you remove SUICIDES, and Gang Banger, black, on black violence, we have low murder rates by people using guns.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 8, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > I resort to the fewest fallacies; that makes me, the "truest witness bearer" in these arguments.  I don't mooch intellectual integrity, unlike the right wing.
> ...


only in right wing fantasy.  it takes valid arguments to do it with.  even women are equal to right wing men who just talk and gossip but have no valid argument.

thanks, right wing men.


----------



## Timmy (Oct 8, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Why are you comparing it to “all murders”?  

If school shootings are no big deal why bother having police guards and armed teachers ?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Oct 9, 2018)

Timmy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



Why is being murdered in a school shooting somehow worse than being murdered anywhere else?

Murder is murder one is no worse than another.

It's just as horrible to be murdered by stabbing as it is to be murdered by shooting.

It's you people who want to make the distinction that being murdered with a gun is somehow worse than being murdered in any other way


----------



## Pilot1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Also, school shooting are very rare, and small numbers die in these shootings.  Go to inner city Chicago if you want to stop murders.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 9, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


We have a Second Amendment and should have no security problems in our free States.


----------



## Pilot1 (Oct 9, 2018)

Many states illegally restrict their citizens from legally being able to carry a gun, and also some types of guns.  These states have no business passing any gun laws.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 9, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> Many states illegally restrict their citizens from legally being able to carry a gun, and also some types of guns.  These states have no business passing any gun laws.


States should simply organize their gun lovers into well regulated militia.


----------



## Pilot1 (Oct 9, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> States should simply organize their gun lovers into well regulated militia.



They don't have to.  All able bodied men over 17 are already in the unorganized militia.  Well regulated means trained, and well equipped, which most law abiding gun owners are.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 9, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > States should simply organize their gun lovers into well regulated militia.
> ...


sorry; that is just right wing fantasy.

this is the common law for the common defense:

_The defense and protection of the state and of the United States is an obligation of all persons within the state. The legislature shall provide for the discharge of this obligation and for the maintenance and regulation of an organized militia._


----------



## Pilot1 (Oct 9, 2018)

The Supreme Court also correctly ruled that the right to keep and BEAR arms is an INDIVIDUAL RIGHT.  Here's how the Militia is defined in U.S. Code.  Not a right wing fantasy.  It is U.S. law.



> (a)
> The militia of the United States consists of all able-bodied males at least 17 years of age and, except as provided in section 313 of title 32, under 45 years of age who are, or who have made a declaration of intention to become, citizens of the United States and of female citizens of the United States who are members of the National Guard.
> (b) The classes of the militia are—
> (1)
> ...



10 U.S. Code § 246 - Militia: composition and classes


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 9, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> The Supreme Court also correctly ruled that the right to keep and BEAR arms is an INDIVIDUAL RIGHT.  Here's how the Militia is defined in U.S. Code.  Not a right wing fantasy.  It is U.S. law.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are either, organized or unorganized for Second Amendment purposes.


----------



## Pilot1 (Oct 9, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> you are either, organized or unorganized for Second Amendment purposes.



No.  The Second Amendment's right to keep and bear arms is NOT tied to being in a militia, even though all able bodied men can be in a militia if they so choose.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 9, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > you are either, organized or unorganized for Second Amendment purposes.
> ...


The People are the Militia; you are either organized or not.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 9, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> you are either, organized or unorganized for Second Amendment purposes.


Wrong.

Neither the 2nd Amendment nor 10 USC 246 can restrict the right of individuals to keep and bear arms.  Congress is banned from restricting arms.  All federal laws that restrict the ownership or use of arms are unconstitutional.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 9, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> The People are the Militia; you are either organized or not.


The people have the right, not the militia.

There are no collective rights.  Those who claim that collective rights exist are those who respect no individual rights.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 9, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > you are either, organized or unorganized for Second Amendment purposes.
> ...


the people are the militia and subject to an act of Congress;

_To make Rules for the Government and Regulation of the land and naval Forces;

To provide for calling forth the Militia to execute the Laws of the Union, suppress Insurrections and repel Invasions;_

the militia is either organized or unorganized.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 9, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> the people are the militia and subject to an act of Congress;


The only thing the 2nd Amendment does is prohibit Congress from regulating arms.  Nothing more.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 9, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > the people are the militia and subject to an act of Congress;
> ...


Our Second Amendment is about the security of our free States.  It says so in the first clause.  The second clause must follow the first clause.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 9, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Our Second Amendment is about the security of our free States. It says so in the first clause. The second clause must follow the first clause.


And, to secure a free state, the right of the people...shall not be infringed.

The operation is to limit congressional power.  You know I am right, you are just being a shit head.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 9, 2018)

"A well-regulated militia, being necessary for the security of a free state."

That alone DOES NOTHING!!!!

With or without the first clause,

"The right of the people...shall not be infringed."

Specifically limits ANY action to limit the right.  

You know I am right.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 9, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Our Second Amendment is about the security of our free States. It says so in the first clause. The second clause must follow the first clause.
> ...


It is not about natural rights; it is about the security of a free State.  It says so in the first clause.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 9, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> "A well-regulated militia, being necessary for the security of a free state."
> 
> That alone DOES NOTHING!!!!
> 
> ...


We should have no security problems in our free States.  

You know I am right, even though I am on the left.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 9, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> It is not about natural rights; it is about the security of a free State. It says so in the first clause.


One clause:
"A well-regulated militia, being necessary for the security of a free state"

...is wholly dependent on the second clause.

The second clause can stand on its own.

It's not about a militia or a free state.  It is SOLELY about Congressional Power.  It still does not protect individual natural rights.  It only limits Congress.  And, as you said, leaves the power to states to protect natural rights.  

Admit that or I have nothing more to say to you.  Even the most one-sided partisan hack will admit that a proper reading of the 2nd Amendment demonstrates an intent to limit the power of Congress, regardless of the purpose.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 9, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > It is not about natural rights; it is about the security of a free State. It says so in the first clause.
> ...


No, it isn't.  The first clause is the legislative Intent and Purpose.  It is in Writing.  

The first clause is the end, the second clause is the means.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 12, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> We have a Second Amendment and should have no security problems in our free States.


More proof that you are a PRT (Paid Russian Troll). You copy and paste the exact same phrases over and over and over and over. You're horrible at your job. Vladimir doesn't like people who are horrible at their job. You should be worried. Very worried. You've been exposed. He will not be happy.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 12, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> No, it isn't.  The first clause is the legislative Intent and Purpose.  It is in Writing.  The first clause is the end, the second clause is the means.


Snowflake, there is a reason you are the _only_ one saying this stupid shit and everyone else disagrees with you. The first clause was the prefatory clause (that is a legal *fact*). It was just an explanation for _why_ the founders were inserting a 2nd Amendment. The second clause is the operative clause. It is the what (or meaning) of the amendment. And it clearly states "the *right* of the *people* to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed". This could not be more black and white.

You're Paid Russian Troll schtick as played itself out. It really is time for you to move along now.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 12, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > We have a Second Amendment and should have no security problems in our free States.
> ...


we should be more worried; the right wing has nothing but fallacy instead of better solutions at lower cost.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 12, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > No, it isn't.  The first clause is the legislative Intent and Purpose.  It is in Writing.  The first clause is the end, the second clause is the means.
> ...


You are the One who has nothing but ad hominems; which are nothing but fallacy. 

_To provide for calling forth the Militia to execute the Laws of the Union, suppress Insurrections and repel Invasions;_


----------



## P@triot (Oct 12, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> we should be more worried; the right wing has nothing but fallacy instead of better solutions at lower cost.


Oh look! Yet another phrase you repeat over and over and over and over. That is a tell-tale sign of a Paid Russian Troll. Vladimir is not going to be happy with your poor performance.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 12, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > we should be more worried; the right wing has nothing but fallacy instead of better solutions at lower cost.
> ...


we should come up with echelon order only strategies; the right wing can be "nugatory and void from inception, all they want".


----------



## P@triot (Oct 14, 2018)

More indisputable proof that the left has completely and totally lost all grip on rational thought. England disarmed their law enforcement officers. So they hide like cowards while fellow officers (and citizens) are brutally slaughtered.

London police chief watched from his car as a fellow officer was stabbed to death by a terrorist


----------



## P@triot (Oct 27, 2018)

Average number of children killed per year in school shootings: 6.8

Average number of children killed per year by MS-13: 28.5

If Dumbocrats actually cared about children like they claim, they would focus on securing the border and outlawing MS-13 rather than violating our 2nd Amendment.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 28, 2018)

Enforce the common law!  We should have no security problems in our free States!



> The defense and protection of the state and of the United States is an obligation of all persons within the state. The legislature shall provide for the discharge of this obligation and for the maintenance and regulation of an organized militia.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 28, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Enforce the common law!  We should have no security problems in our free States!


Because criminals adamantly follow the law?


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Enforce the common law!  We should have no security problems in our free States!
> ...


Organize the militia.


----------



## hazlnut (Oct 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> As is _always_ the case, the left has been caught in a web of lies. As is _always_ the case, a firearm wasn’t the problem. As is _always_ the case, it was left-wing policy that lead to the deaths of children.
> 
> 
> > “It was so many things. I had three students bring knives to my classroom. One was out of the classroom for one day. Another had so many things on his record, he was gone for five days. None were expelled,” Mary Fitzgerald, who taught in the district for 37 years, said. “My principal basically would tell me it was his job to market the school. He was adamant *about not looking bad*.”
> ...



The Blaze is fake news fiction.

Nice try.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 28, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


They can’t. You left-wing _assholes_ have (unconstitutionally) disarmed the militia!


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Why do we pay legislators for?

_The defense and protection of the state and of the United States is an obligation of all persons within the state. The legislature shall provide for the discharge of this obligation and for the maintenance and regulation of an organized militia._


----------



## P@triot (Oct 28, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Certainly *not* to disarm the American people!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 28, 2018)

Another topic where I am motherfucking sick and tired of arguing with you motherfucking commies who want to confiscate our guns.

It's time for war.  Talking is over.

.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 28, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Another topic where I am motherfucking sick and tired of arguing with you motherfucking commies who want to confiscate our guns.
> 
> It's time for war.  Talking is over.
> 
> .


The beautiful thing is, we don’t need to go to war. We own the House, the Senate, the White House, and 33 of the 50 states. We’re in great shape! All they can do is whine. Just ignore them like their parents do.


----------



## Lesh (Oct 28, 2018)

ELEVEN more people gunned down...in a friggin HOUSE OF WORSHIP

Four COPS shot

But the fact that we have too many guns on the streets and too many assault weapons on the street has nothing to do with anything

Thoughts and prayers huh?

That's ALL we get


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 28, 2018)

Lesh said:


> ELEVEN more people gunned down...in a friggin HOUSE OF WORSHIP
> 
> Four COPS shot
> 
> ...


You can just fuck off with your fake concern for public safety.  We already know that is straight bullshit.  You just want the guns so your commie overlords can rule. 

Read what your hero Mao said about guns.

But, I am pretty much done talking.  There will be no more gun laws and only repeal or the MILLIONS of guns doing no harm will start.

We'll leave it at that.

.


----------



## danielpalos (Oct 29, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Their Job is to organize the militia.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 4, 2018)

Lesh said:


> ELEVEN more people gunned down...in a friggin HOUSE OF WORSHIP


And how many of _them_ were carrying firearms?


Lesh said:


> Four COPS shot


And? Do you have a point to that statement? 


Lesh said:


> But the fact that we have too many guns on the streets and too many assault weapons on the street has nothing to do with anything


Actually, this is the result of not having enough guns “on the streets”. If the parishioners had been armed, this tragedy *doesn’t* happen.


Lesh said:


> Thoughts and prayers huh? That's ALL we get


That’s all we need. Well, that and a firearm. Sadly, you little dictators want to take both away from us.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 4, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


By that “logic” their job is also to _arm_ the militia. Where is my government-provided firearm?!?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 4, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > ELEVEN more people gunned down...in a friggin HOUSE OF WORSHIP
> ...




What lesh doesn't want to understand..... there are between 8 million and 16 million AR-15 rifles in private hands.....1-3 a year or so are used for crime....

So, because a few criminals misuse the weapon, she wants it banned.....

Meanwhile, more people are killed by lawn mowers than are killed by criminals in mass public shootings with AR-15s....

Also, each and every year, knives, bare hands, and clubs are used to kill more people than AR-15 rifles, yet she/he/it, doesn't want them banned......

The number of privately owned AR-15s is so large, I don't think anti-gun extremists can understand how silly their argument really is...


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 4, 2018)

Lesh said:


> ELEVEN more people gunned down...in a friggin HOUSE OF WORSHIP
> 
> Four COPS shot
> 
> ...




As more people bought, owned and carried guns...what happened?  Do you know?



We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 4, 2018)

Thank God for his *right* to keep and bear arms. The person who was armed is the hero of this situation. The person who was unarmed is dead. Any questions Lesh?

Video shows man with concealed carry permit using gun to subdue suspect in Seattle fatal stabbing


----------



## P@triot (Nov 4, 2018)

2aguy said:


> We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> --* gun murder down 49%*
> 
> *--gun crime down 75%*
> ...


Dude...Lesh doesn’t care about facts. She’s on the left. It’s all about the _feelz_.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 4, 2018)

P@triot said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...
> ...




I know...but she gives me the opportunity to post the truth....


----------



## PoliticalChic (Nov 5, 2018)

2aguy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...




Excellent point.

There are ten readers of threads for every poster.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 5, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Another topic where I am motherfucking sick and tired of arguing with you motherfucking commies who want to confiscate our guns.
> ...


Then why do you whine about the militia being disarmed when it has not been disarmed?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 5, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Good question.  Our legislators get paid to do their job. 

_The defense and protection of the state and of the United States is an obligation of all persons within the state. The legislature shall provide for the discharge of this obligation and for the maintenance and regulation of an organized militia._


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 5, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Because the moment you commies get power, you will.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 5, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Only people who lie about another person's political ideology lives in fear, you are a liar since you have yet to prove I am a commie...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 5, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Your communist leaders have said it.  Am I not supposed to believe them?

Commies need to prove me wrong.  Repeal all gun laws and I will believe them.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 5, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


I, unlike you have no leaders..


----------



## Rustic (Nov 5, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


You are much worse... a socialist


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 5, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Yeah that's why I raise my own food, so I can be a dictator to it..


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 5, 2018)

As far as people helping people because they are armed that's great...But to think someone is buying into your propaganda that your guns are being taken away is pure bullshit..


----------



## Rustic (Nov 5, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 5, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


lol.  We have a Second Amendment and should have no security problems in our free States.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 5, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> As far as people helping people because they are armed that's great...But to think someone is buying into your propaganda that your guns are being taken away is pure bullshit..


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 5, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


lol.  Nobody takes the right wing seriously about economics.  Socialism starts with a social contract like a Constitution.  We have a mixed market economy.  Congress commands fiscal policy and the Fed commands monetary policy.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 5, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


The press is the best instrument for enlightening the mind of man, and improving him as a rational, moral and social being -Jefferson. Yet the repubs and the far right hate the press..



Read more: Thomas Jefferson And The Press Quotes, Quotations & Sayings 2018


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 5, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


That makes no sense, Dan.  Shut the fuck up until you can demonstrate an ability to put two words of sense together.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 5, 2018)

The freedom of the press is on of the great bulwarks of liberty, and can never be restrained but by a despotic government.


Read more: Thomas Jefferson And The Press Quotes, Quotations & Sayings 2018


Like Trump...


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 5, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


The Constitution is a contract or a treaty with the 13 colonies..


----------



## Rustic (Nov 5, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Except for when the press is fake news/Clinton news network along with many others


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 5, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> The freedom of the press is on of the great bulwarks of liberty, and can never be restrained but by a despotic government.
> 
> 
> Read more: Thomas Jefferson And The Press Quotes, Quotations & Sayings 2018
> ...


How has Trump used government to stop freedom of the press?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 5, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


It makes all of the sense in the World.  The right simply Never gets it.

_A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed._


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 5, 2018)

Moonglow said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


All of our States ratified it.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 5, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


You didn’t answer my question. Stop being a sleazy left-winger who runs from their own dumb posts.

*Where is my government-provided firearm???*


----------



## P@triot (Nov 5, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> We have a Second Amendment and *should* have no security problems in our free States.


Key word: should. Unfortunately, you anti-American, anti-constitution, left-wing lunatics disarmed the militia. And that is why we have security problems. We no longer have a “free” state thanks to you communist pricks.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 5, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Literally NOBODY reads it in whatever fucked up way you are attempting.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 6, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


You should get Organized, for that.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 6, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > We have a Second Amendment and *should* have no security problems in our free States.
> ...


The defense and protection of the state and of the United States is an obligation of all persons within the state. The legislature shall provide for the discharge of this obligation and for the maintenance and regulation of an organized militia.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 6, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


everybody else is wrong.  all nine hundred and ninety-nine of you.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 11, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > You didn’t answer my question. Stop being a sleazy left-winger who runs from their own dumb posts.
> ...


Snowflake, *you* are the one who cited 10USC246 (which specifically breaks down the militia into two classes) in post #1839. Here is the federal law:


> 10USC246
> (*b*)The classes of the militia are—
> (*2*)the *unorganized* militia, which consists of the members of the militia who are *not* members of the National Guard or the Naval Militia.​


So for the third time now...where is my government-provides (fully automatic) firearm?!?

After all Daniel, *you* are the one who insisted we were a part of the militia whether we like it or not. And you admitted that the federal government cannot restrict firearms from the militia!!!

Holy shit did your position completely backfire on you...


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 11, 2018)

Timmy said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...



Gun free means it is illegal for citizens to carry guns. Like in the bar in California. It is a Felony for even a concealed weapons permit holder to carry in a location serving alcohol in California. Or a School.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 12, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


You have to get Organized for that.  Only the UnOrganized militia whines about "gun control".


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 12, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> You have to get Organized for that. Only the UnOrganized militia whines about "gun control".


Who says we have to get "organized?"

What is the legal authority on which you rely?

.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 12, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > You have to get Organized for that. Only the UnOrganized militia whines about "gun control".
> ...


Our Second Amendment.  Well regulated militia have no need to complain about gun control.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 12, 2018)

Some firearm facts for the uninformed...

Glenn Beck schools Ashton Kutcher on gun stats in response to his ‘make this about data’ tweet


----------



## P@triot (Nov 12, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > You have to get Organized for that. Only the UnOrganized militia whines about "gun control".
> ...


Ironically, Daniel himself proved that we do *not* have to organize. See post #197 above.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 12, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Danny. Danny. Danny. You provided 10USC246 to the class. You were adamant that we should adhere to it. It clearly states that the militia is made up of two classes - one of which being the “unorganized militia”. It is absolutely recognized by federal law as being official militia.

So for the fourth time now Danny boy, were is my government-provided (fully automatic) firearm?

Why do you duck and dodge your own posts and points?


----------



## Lesh (Nov 12, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Danny. Danny. Danny. You provided 10USC246 to the class. You were adamant that we should adhere to it. It clearly states that the militia is made up of two classes - one of which being the “unorganized militia”. It is absolutely recognized by federal law as being official militia.



There is only ONE militia mentioned in the Constitution...and Article 1 Section 8 describes an actual "well regulated militia" with officers and training and roll call and discipline.

What you are referring to is the Dick Act which ONLY pertains to males between 17 and 45. THAT is your unorganized militia.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 12, 2018)

Lesh said:


> There is only ONE militia mentioned in the Constitution...and Article 1 Section 8 describes an actual "well regulated militia" with officers and training and roll call and discipline.
> 
> What you are referring to is the Dick Act which ONLY pertains to males between 17 and 45. THAT is your unorganized militia.


The constitution says nothing about"organized" v. "unorganizaed" and none of that matters because they refer to a right of people to keep and bear arms indepenent of, and pre-existing to, the constitution. 

.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 13, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


yes, you do.  They don't whine about gun control, the unorganized militia does.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 13, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


The Organized militia does not whine about gun control.  The unorganized militia does. 

You Must be UnOrganized if You do not know your own heavy weapons section.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 13, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > There is only ONE militia mentioned in the Constitution...and Article 1 Section 8 describes an actual "well regulated militia" with officers and training and roll call and discipline.
> ...


Only well regulated militia of the whole and entire People, are declared Necessary.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 13, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Only well regulated militia of the whole and entire People, are declared Necessary.


So, assuming "well-regulated" means "organized" (it does not) the non-well regulated militia of only PART of the people are not declared necessary, but nothing in the 2nd states that the right of the People can be infringed.  

How does that change the FACT that the right to keep and bear arms pre-existed the United States  and the Amendment unequivocally declares that the right of the people shall not be infringed?

You have never once connected the dots.  You just repeat the same phrases over and over and over and over .....and over....(10 minutes later)...and over and over!!!


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 13, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Only well regulated militia of the whole and entire People, are declared Necessary.
> ...


Yes, it does.  They are synonymous for the purposes of our Second Amendment.  It is a fallacy of composition to believe they are not.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 13, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> So, assuming "well-regulated" means "organized" (it does not) the non-well regulated militia of only PART of the people are not declared necessary, but nothing in the 2nd states that the right of the People can be infringed.



What right of the People?

The right to own a gun as needed by a well regulated militia?

oh...


----------



## P@triot (Nov 13, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Ironically, Daniel himself proved that we do *not* have to organize. See post #197 above.
> ...


10USC246 - the federal law *you* cited - says otherwise, snowflake. Why do you insist on violating federal law? And where are my government-issued, fully automatic firearms?


----------



## P@triot (Nov 13, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> The Organized militia does not whine about gun control.  The unorganized militia does.


Yes they do. Every single day. Why do you insist on lying _every_ time you post?


danielpalos said:


> You Must be UnOrganized if You do not know your own heavy weapons section.


I know my own “heavy weapons” section very well. I’m just waiting for the government to provide it to me pursuant to the U.S. Constitution and 10USC246.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 13, 2018)

Lesh said:


> The right to own a gun as needed by a well regulated militia?


But it doesn’t say that Daniel. It doesn’t say that at all. It says...


> ...the right of the *people* to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed


That doesn’t even remotely resemble “as needed by a well regulated militia”.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 13, 2018)

Lesh said:


> What right of the People?


The right of the people to keep and bear arms (as written verbatim in the U.S. Constitution).

Thank you for asking!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 14, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Did a Court ever hold that well-regulated as used in the 2nd is synonymous with organized?  If the legislature intended the organized militia to mean well-regulated, they would have called it the well-regulated militia.  They didn't.  We must assume the legislature intended the distinction.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 14, 2018)

Lesh said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > So, assuming "well-regulated" means "organized" (it does not) the non-well regulated militia of only PART of the people are not declared necessary, but nothing in the 2nd states that the right of the People can be infringed.
> ...


The pre-constitutional inalienable right referred to in the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 14, 2018)

Lesh said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Danny. Danny. Danny. You provided 10USC246 to the class. You were adamant that we should adhere to it. It clearly states that the militia is made up of two classes - one of which being the “unorganized militia”. It is absolutely recognized by federal law as being official militia.
> ...



You really need to read that act.  It created the National Guard as Organized Militia in accordance with the 2nd amendment.  It set standards for the Guards that weren't there before.  It got funding for the Guards.  But a Governor could still refuse his Guards to be federalized without a full blown draft.  It gave meat to the 1792 Militia Act that authorized the Militias and laid out how the President could call them up.  Since the Dick Act was passed in 1903, the 18-45 was already changed to 18-54.  It did acknowledge the Unorganized Militia but that was EVERY male regardless of race, creed or color that could be taken into the military through a draft.  Under the Dick Act, the Guard could not be used outside of the US.   The Dick act was driven by the Spanish American War.  Before, the Army was limited to 75,000 troops.  The Dick Act expanded that to 125,000 active duty and 495,000 National Guardsman.  At this time, the 2nd amendment was closely followed where the States were much more powerful than the Feds.  The reason for this was that "Memory"' of the Revolutionary war was still being bandied about.

In 1916, due to WWI coming on, the real National Guard was created where the President could call them up with only a few exceptions.  It changed the Dick act.  Now, the Guards could be Nationalized without the approval of the Governors with only a few exceptions.  It also funded the National Guard so that it could be on Parity with the Regular Army for training and equipment.  This was somewhat driven by the bouts with Poncho Villa and the soon to be entered WWI.  It also meant the Guards could be called up for an extended time federalized.  When the US started getting prepared for sending troops to Europe, the limits on the number of personnel was removed.  To this day, it still is removed.  Now, for the first time, the Federals were many times more powerful than the States and the original intent of the first 2 parts of the 2nd Amendment no longer applied.  The reason for this was that WWI required 2 million men to be trained and sent to France which completely blew the Dick Act numbers out.  Side note.  The Germans didn't surrender when the US sent the first 2 million.  They did when they learned that another 2 million were being trained.  

Pretty much, the Dick Act was rewritten much like it did the earlier ones before it.  And as they say, the rest is history.


----------



## Pilot1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The constitution says nothing about"organized" v. "unorganizaed" and none of that matters because they refer to a right of people to keep and bear arms indepenent of, and pre-existing to, the constitution.
> 
> .



^^^^^This.  In addition the Supreme Court confirmed the right to keep and bear arms is an INDIVIDUAL RIGHT.  

BTW. "well regulated" means well trained, and well equipped, not "restricted" in any way.  Anyway, doesn't matter as the militia clause is separate from our NATURAL RIGHT.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 14, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> BTW. "well regulated" means well trained, and well equipped, not "restricted" in any way. Anyway, doesn't matter as the militia clause is separate from our NATURAL RIGHT.



You're defining "well regulated" in a way that YOU want.

I on the other hand am looking at the description of a well regulated militia that is described in the Constitution Article 1 Section 8

"To provide for calling forth the Militia to execute the Laws of the Union, *suppress Insurrections *and repel Invasions;

To provide for *organizing, arming, and disciplining, the Militia,* and for governing such Part of them as may be employed in the Service of the United States, reserving to the States respectively, the *Appointment of the Officers,* and the Authority of *training* the Militia according to the discipline prescribed by Congress;"

According to that...the militia was a far different thing from what gun huggers claim.

It was NOT there to overthrow the government but to do exactly the opposite and it was NOT a bunch of clowns sitting in front of a barber shop bitching about the "gubmint"


----------



## Pilot1 (Nov 14, 2018)

The Right to Keep and Bear arms is an individual right separate from any Militia involvement.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 14, 2018)

Lesh said:


> Pilot1 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW. "well regulated" means well trained, and well equipped, not "restricted" in any way. Anyway, doesn't matter as the militia clause is separate from our NATURAL RIGHT.
> ...


But, see post #222.

/thread

.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 14, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Our Second Amendment clearly Expresses what is Necessary for the security of a free State; it is not, the Unorganized militia.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 14, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > The Organized militia does not whine about gun control.  The unorganized militia does.
> ...


Well regulated militia actually know their heavy weapons section and practice with them on a well regulated basis.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 18, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Our Second Amendment clearly Expresses what is Necessary for the security of a free State; it is not, the Unorganized militia.


You are now running away from your own position. You explicitly stated that we must uphold federal law and then you explicitly cited *10USC246* - which states that the militia is made up of two distinct classes: the organized and the unorganized. It clearly establishes both as part of the same militia.

So basically you spoke out of your ass (as you _always_ do) and now you’re running away from your own position and your own posts. I am a member of the militia (the unorganized class). The 2nd Amendment affords me not only unlimited access to all arms, but that they be provided by the government at no cost to me (according to _you_).

Good guys (who actually respect and uphold the U.S. Constitution) win again.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 18, 2018)

P@triot said:


> So basically you spoke out of your ass


Nothing "basically" about it.  I am beginning to think someone's ass registered the Dan Palos account.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 18, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Our Second Amendment clearly Expresses what is Necessary for the security of a free State; it is not, the Unorganized militia.


Why are you running from your own positions, Danny boy? Here you are claiming the right doesn’t adhere to federal law:


danielpalos said:


> we already have plenty of laws the right wing refuses to acknowledge unless it is about the Poor.  10USC246 is a fine example.


Now you are the one “refusing” to “acknowledge” federal law. Here is *10USC246*:


> 10USC246
> (*b*)The classes of the militia are—
> (*2*)the *unorganized* militia, which consists of the members of the militia who are *not* members of the National Guard or the Naval Militia.​


So why do you refuse to uphold federal law and why are you running away from your own positions? You brought up 10USC246. You whines that the right doesn’t “acknowledge” it. Let’s “acknowledge” it, Danny! Come on. Don’t run away now.

By Danny’s own words, I am entitled to any fully automatic weapon and the government must pay for it.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 18, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Well regulated militia actually know their heavy weapons section and practice with them on a well regulated basis.


*A.* Irrelevant to the discussion. Pursuant to the U.S. Constitution and 10USC246, I am a member of the unorganized class of the militia. Try to focus here.

*B.* I know my own “heavy weapons” section _very_ well. I’m just waiting for the government to provide it to me pursuant to the U.S. Constitution and 10USC246.

*C. *I cannot “practice with them on a well regulated basis” because you are violating the U.S. Constitution by not granting me access to them and by not providing them to me. Stop violating the U.S. Constitution and federal law.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 18, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Our Second Amendment clearly Expresses what is Necessary for the security of a free State; it is not, the Unorganized militia.
> ...


You confuse our Second Amendment with natural rights.  That is why, nobody takes the right wing seriously about the law, Constitutional or otherwise.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 18, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> You confuse our Second Amendment with natural rights.  That is why, nobody takes the right wing seriously about the law, Constitutional or otherwise.


I didn’t mention “natural rights”. Why do you run from the issue? Because you know you are dead-wrong.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 19, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > You confuse our Second Amendment with natural rights.  That is why, nobody takes the right wing seriously about the law, Constitutional or otherwise.
> ...


I resort to the fewest fallacies.  That is how I know, I am Right, even though I am on the Left.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 19, 2018)

midcan5 said:


> One has to give republicans (dark money) credit, they have managed to brain wash the snowflake base with BS and more BS.  If guns make us safe and secure, why so many gun deaths compared to other civilized nations?  If the premise were true we'd have few deaths, but instead we lead in a category no one should be proud of.  But I give them credit for keeping their base in line. Mention abortion, gun control, welfare, food stamps, immigrants, and the snowflakes sell their soul, work for peanuts, care nothing for living children, and have poor health services, oh and die too from gun violence. While insanity may be expecting different results, one could also say it is following too close slogans sans positive results.  And so it goes....
> 
> "The trick never ages; the illusion never wears off. Vote to stop abortion; receive a rollback in capital gains taxes. Vote to make our country strong again; receive deindustrialization. Vote to screw those politically correct college professors; receive electricity deregulation. Vote to get government off our backs; receive conglomeration and monopoly everywhere from media to meatpacking. Vote to stand tall against terrorists; receive Social Security privatization. Vote to strike a blow against elitism; receive a social order in which wealth is more concentrated than ever before in our lifetimes, in which workers have been stripped of power and CEOs are rewarded in a manner beyond imagining."  Thomas Frank, What's the Matter With Kansas?: How Conservatives Won the Heart of America


Not much needs to be said after that


----------



## OldLady (Nov 19, 2018)

Rustic said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > You know the parkland kid was expelled .
> ...


They're high powered enough to kill people without any problem.  We aren't talking about the best gun for killing a rhino here.


----------



## Pilot1 (Nov 19, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Well regulated militia actually know their heavy weapons section and practice with them on a well regulated basis.
> ...



The RIGHT to keep and bear arms is SEPERATE from the Militia clause.  Also, "well regulated" means well practiced, and well equipped, not "restricted". 

That being said, we are all in the unorganized militia according to U.S. Code.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 19, 2018)

OldLady said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


Lol
People describe them high powered when they don’t know their ass from a hole in the ground


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 19, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Only well regulated militia are Expressly declared Necessary.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Nov 19, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Progressives are completely against armed citizens who could fight a Fascist government that would spy on them and subjugate, especially when that Fascist government is headed by a dog eating Kenyan


You do realize you can be progressive on some things and not others right? For instance not all Democrats are for gun control. Not all republicans are against it. There is more crime in big cities because the police force in more taxed and friction is caused when so many people occupie so little space. Here is a democrat who is against gun controll in most cases. The only space I am against guns is where it is mixed with alcohol and or drugs. Then I am not against a sober person having one in these situations. Guns are a tool that can be used for good or bad. I do not want my self limited from the best tool available. Carry your gun but there should be a carry when intoxicated rule just like with a car. Calling people idiots on the other side is not the way to change minds.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Nov 19, 2018)

Timmy said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


Sorry Timmy gun rights are the one of the few things the right is riight on at the moment.Most people are good people and we would be better off if good peoplke have just as effective of tools on thier tool belt as the bad people. If you have ever been in a situation where you were unarmed and was recieving fire the first thing that goes thru your head is I wish I were armed.  We have more gun deaths here because of our culture not the tools. There is danger in allowing others to cary more effective tools than your self. Making things illegal only effects supply for a short while. Sooner or later the illegal products demand gets satisfied just at a higher profit margin. We have learned this from the drug war and prohibition.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 19, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Progressives are completely against armed citizens who could fight a Fascist government that would spy on them and subjugate, especially when that Fascist government is headed by a dog eating Kenyan
> ...


I didn't call anyone an idiot


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 19, 2018)

only the unorganized militia complains about gun control.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 19, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Only well regulated militia are Expressly declared Necessary.


Even if that were true (and it’s not), rights are *not* restricted to what is “necessary”.

You lose. Game over.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 19, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Most people are good people and we would be better off if good people have just as effective of tools on thier tool belt as the bad people.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 19, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> If you have ever been in a situation where you were unarmed and was recieving fire the first thing that goes thru your head is I wish I were armed.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 19, 2018)

Thank God that Chicago banned firearms! It has saved soooo many lives. Hasn’t been a single shooting since they did that. Yeah for gun control!

Chicago shooting: Suspect and three people are dead - CNN


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 20, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Only well regulated militia are Expressly declared Necessary.
> ...


You don't understand the concept.  There are only two classes of militia regarding our Second Amendment.  

Only one of those Two classes, complains about gun control laws.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 22, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> You don't understand the concept.


You don’t understand the constitution.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 23, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > You don't understand the concept.
> ...


what part?  i am a federalist; the Constitution is my "civic Bible."


----------



## P@triot (Nov 23, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


All of it. From the preamble to the signatures. You have proven to all of us that you haven’t read it even once.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 23, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


anybody can talk.  men have arguments.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 23, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> anybody can talk.  men have arguments.


You’re incapable of basic both!


----------



## Lesh (Nov 23, 2018)

Been seeing this thread for some time and have no idea how the current back and forth has anything to do with the 2A


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 23, 2018)

There are only two classes of militia regarding our Second Amendment. 

Only one of those Two classes, complains about gun control laws.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 23, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Thank God that Chicago banned firearms! It has saved soooo many lives. Hasn’t been a single shooting since they did that. Yeah for gun control!
> 
> Chicago shooting: Suspect and three people are dead - CNN



Using weapons illegal imported from states with little or no gun regulations.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 24, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Thank God that Chicago banned firearms! It has saved soooo many lives. Hasn’t been a single shooting since they did that. Yeah for gun control!
> ...


Bingo! Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! The retard can be taught! And just like heroin and cocaine, criminals will “import” firearms from other nations if the left pisses on the U.S. Constitution and bans firearms.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 24, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



What you are say, then, is, we allow Heroin to be legalized in various states so they can be illegally transported to other states without trace.  You should send that idea to Texas and Kansas.  Kansas is looking for new ways to balance their budget right about now since the state budget is nearing bankruptcy.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 25, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> What you are say, then, is, we allow Heroin to be legalized in various states so they can be illegally transported to other states without trace.


Because....heroin is “traced” from Mexico into the United States now (in your mind)? And what...the DEA and federal government simply chooses not to do anything about it even though it’s all “traced”?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 25, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


that is why national laws have to be enacted; just like for the minimum wage.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 25, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > What you are say, then, is, we allow Heroin to be legalized in various states so they can be illegally transported to other states without trace.
> ...



do you ever listen to yourself?


----------



## Lesh (Nov 25, 2018)

No he doesn't.

He like all the gunn huggers just flit from one inane "argument" to another with no logical connection between them


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 25, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



I disagree.  Any State should be able to set their own minimum  wage.  But if they set it too low, they should not look for the other states to constantly bail them out with welfare.  A good (or bad) example is the deep south red states who per capita draw in more federal welfare money than the deep blue states do.  Corporate Welfare should be made illegal through federal laws where they HAVE to pay their workers a working wage to keep their doors open or they have to close their doors.  Comon, the millions that the top Execs make, they can afford to put back in a couple or three million of their tens of millions back into the company for wages and not even feel it.   and when a minimum wage is raised, go after the profiteers that take advantage of the added wages as well.  This is why raising the minimum wage doesn't work.  The Profiteers end up taking not only the added wages but a bit more and the worker just sinks even deeper.  

As for Firearms, the States have the right to make their own laws.  But the Feds have the right to block the shipping of the guns to a specific state except the state they are manufactured in.  It's called Interstate Commerce.  If a border state keeps doing the strawman sales then the way to stop it is too no longer allow the gun manufacturers to ship to that particular state.  Since the strawman sales affect other states and countries, it does fall under the Interstate Commerce and the Feds can get involved.  But they have to do it through trade laws and not gun regulations.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 26, 2018)

Raising the minimum wage works.  We just need national Standards.  Higher paid labor pays more in taxes and create more in demand.  It really is that simple.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 28, 2018)

Lesh said:


> No he doesn't.
> 
> He like all the gunn huggers just flit from one inane "argument" to another with no logical connection between them


Typical response from the anti-gun nuts who have had their asses handed to them with *facts*.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 28, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Raising the minimum wage works.  We just need national Standards.  Higher paid labor pays more in taxes and create more in demand.  It really is that simple.


And yet you can’t provide a single link to back that up (because lies can’t be backed up).

Meanwhile, I have provided dozens and dozens of links proving that jobs are lost, hours are cut, wages decrease, and tax revenues plummet when the minimum wage is raised.

You lose Daniel. It really is _that_ simple.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 28, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Raising the minimum wage works.


If it “works”, why has the minimum wage been raised *8* *times* in my lifetime?!? 

President Trump and the Republicans cut taxes. You won’t see them do that 7 more times. You won’t even see it one more time until AFTER Dumbocrats raise taxes again.

When something “works” snowflake, it doesn’t have to be increased over and over and over. If something actually works, it only has to be done once.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 28, 2018)

Thank God for our *right* to keep and bear arms...

Man on crime spree dressed as woman attempts to rob store — but clerk takes him down with handgun


----------



## Lesh (Nov 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Raising the minimum wage works.
> ...


So you must be able to point to 8 times where the local or regional economy crashed because of it.

And yet no...


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > No he doesn't.
> ...



You don't have facts.  You have opinions.  There is no proof one way or another that more guns means less gun violence.  Just like there is no proof that fewer guns means less.  But there is pretty good proof that if you are playing good guy, there is a more than even chance you will be shot and killed by the cops when they show up because you are holding a gun.  Even a cop knows that when other cops show up he flashes his badge high over his head to keep from getting shot if he's not in uniform.  

But don't let a little common sense get in the way of your fantasy.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Raising the minimum wage works.
> ...



Due to the tax cuts, they are having to raise money other ways by cutting services and dipping into the SS Trust Fund once again.  Taking money from the Trust Fund or raising the amount of deduction to pay for their taking of that money is downright stealing.  That's MY money.  And a few tens of millions of others money.  And, on top of that, Trump and his cronies are dumping one hell of a bill on our grand kids in the future.  He's the king of the National Debt now in the short time he's been in office.  

Like many old style Republicans, I am a Progressive Fiscal Conservative.  I find Trump and the new Party of Trump reckless financially.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Thank God for our *right* to keep and bear arms...
> 
> Man on crime spree dressed as woman attempts to rob store — but clerk takes him down with handgun



Yes, another gun violent crime in a deep red state.  Don't you see a problem here?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Raising the minimum wage works.  We just need national Standards.  Higher paid labor pays more in taxes and create more in demand.  It really is that simple.
> ...



Around here, it has had no affect one way or another.  Yes, the prices for a burger went up but people still eat.  Minimum wage only affects the service jobs and you can't cut the service jobs.  People needs to be serviced when they go out.  And they don't stop going out when the burger goes up a buck.  

The reason that the minimum wage increase doesn't have a real affect is because the greed factor of the rich also raise the cost of living on these folks.  The Minimum wage goes up to compensate for years of not keeping up with the cost of living.  But the cost of living goes up that much more and then some.  The worker ends up losing even more.  Yes, Capitalism at it's worst.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

BluesLegend said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > If guns make us safe and secure, why so many gun deaths compared to other civilized nations?
> ...


NYC has rather strong gun control.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


We should decriminalize possession of all drugs

do that and watch drug crimes virtually disappear


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...


And  a higher murder rate than NH which does not have "strong gun control"


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...


you mean like your opinion that  an AR 15 is somehow more dangerous than any other semiautomatic rifle of the same caliber?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Thank God for our *right* to keep and bear arms...
> ...



the clerk shooting a piece of shit criminal is not a crime


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


That’s funny.  NYC is the largest city in the country.  Why not compare to gun nut southern cities?  NH doesn’t even have a large city.  Every pro gun argument is dishonest..


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Sure was dangerous in Vegas.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Once again you illustrate that you do not understand murder rates

Murder rates are expressed as murders per 100000 so it matters not if one state has a higher or lower population as it is not the number of murders that matters but the MURDER RATE


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Any other semiautomatic rifle of the same caliber could have been used
A larger caliber would killed even more people

Yet the fact remains less than 1% of all murders occur in mass shooting events and those scary black rifles account for an even smaller percentage of all murders


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


You are comparing a city to a state.  Your first dishonest move.  Your also comparing the largest city to a state with no large cities.  More dishonest.  Everyone knows big cities have gangs and higher crime rates.  You are on the wrong side when your arguments are so dishonest.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


They have proven they can quickly kill 50+ people.  Should be banned.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Once again you illustrate that you do not understand murder rates
> 
> Murder rates are expressed as murders per 100000 so it matters not if one state has a higher or lower population as it is not the number of murders that matters but the MURDER RATE



They are cities of comparable size BUT

Looking at 2017, the homicide rate per 100,000 population stood at 1.2 in London and 3.4 in New York.

Oh....


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



it's the RATE that counts not the population

and even in a state to state comparison NH has a murder rate almost 3 times lower than NY


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Lesh said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Once again you illustrate that you do not understand murder rates
> ...



IDGAF about London.  Never did.  Never will

NH has the lowest murder rate in the country despite having rather relaxed gun laws

CA has a murder rate that is more than 4 times higher despite having the strictest gun laws in the country

These are facts


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Again, NH has no large city.  Let’s compare NYC to Houston?


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


NH has no large cities.  Your dishonesty is just sad.  CA has many large cities.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Again it doesn't matter.  MURDERS PER 100000 residents of the state is what matters

or are you finally agreeing with me that it is our ultra violent inner cities that drive the murder rate of the entire country?


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Of course it matters.  Let’s compare Houston to NYC.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> IDGAF about London. Never did. Never will
> 
> NH has the lowest murder rate in the country despite having rather relaxed gun laws
> 
> ...



*IDGAF about London. Never did. Never will, You did...until you got smacked down*
*
NH has the lowest murder rate in the country despite having rather relaxed gun laws. Waco Texas...is #30 on the murder hit parade. NY doesn't even register. NYC has very tight gun regs...and unlike Chicago...is not surrounded by lax gun law states*


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Not to the murder rate it doesn't

The murder rate of a state is MURDERS PER 100000 residents it doesn't matter where they live in that state

Or are you finally realizing that it is the ultra violent inner cities that skew the murder rate of the entire country ?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Lesh said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > IDGAF about London. Never did. Never will
> ...



FYI residents of cities are state residents

It matters not where people in a state live 

Or are you finally realizing that it is our ultra violent inner cities that skew the murder rate of the entire country?


----------



## Lesh (Nov 28, 2018)

Awful lot of "loose gun law" red states with higher murder rates than California

Gun violence in the United States by state - Wikipedia


----------



## Lesh (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Or are you finally realizing that it is the ultra violent inner cities that skew the murder rate of the entire country ?



Oh really?

New Jersey has Camden and Newark and Jersey City...and STILL has a lower murder rate that Missouri ,Arkansas,Georgia, and a whole lot of other red states


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 28, 2018)

midcan5 said:


> One has to give republicans (dark money) credit, they have managed to brain wash the snowflake base with BS and more BS.  If guns make us safe and secure, why so many gun deaths compared to other civilized nations?  If the premise were true we'd have few deaths, but instead we lead in a category no one should be proud of.  But I give them credit for keeping their base in line. Mention abortion, gun control, welfare, food stamps, immigrants, and the snowflakes sell their soul, work for peanuts, care nothing for living children, and have poor health services, oh and die too from gun violence. While insanity may be expecting different results, one could also say it is following too close slogans sans positive results.  And so it goes....
> 
> "The trick never ages; the illusion never wears off. Vote to stop abortion; receive a rollback in capital gains taxes. Vote to make our country strong again; receive deindustrialization. Vote to screw those politically correct college professors; receive electricity deregulation. Vote to get government off our backs; receive conglomeration and monopoly everywhere from media to meatpacking. Vote to stand tall against terrorists; receive Social Security privatization. Vote to strike a blow against elitism; receive a social order in which wealth is more concentrated than ever before in our lifetimes, in which workers have been stripped of power and CEOs are rewarded in a manner beyond imagining."  Thomas Frank, What's the Matter With Kansas?: How Conservatives Won the Heart of America


----------



## Lesh (Nov 28, 2018)

Oh and by the way...NH has a very low gun ownership per centage


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


So you don’t want an honest comparison like Houston to NYC?  You lose in honest comparisons.  You just dishonestly cherry pick.  There are many gun control countries with lower homicide rates than NH btw...


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> As is _always_ the case, the left has been caught in a web of lies. As is _always_ the case, a firearm wasn’t the problem. As is _always_ the case, it was left-wing policy that lead to the deaths of children.
> 
> 
> > “It was so many things. I had three students bring knives to my classroom. One was out of the classroom for one day. Another had so many things on his record, he was gone for five days. None were expelled,” Mary Fitzgerald, who taught in the district for 37 years, said. “My principal basically would tell me it was his job to market the school. He was adamant *about not looking bad*.”
> ...


I'm not a big Beck fan, nor do I give the Blaze much credit, obviously they have a rep. for being highly partisan.

With that said, both the left and right should take seriously the piece in the Sun-Sentinel.  Nice piece of journalism.  Thank you.  I wish there was a way to embed that video.

*Schools' culture of tolerance lets students like Nikolas Cruz slide*
*Schools' culture of tolerance lets students like Nikolas Cruz slide*


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 28, 2018)

Why are folks talking about guns?

That isn't what the OP is about?

Isn't there enough threads on guns in the forum?  The first reply to the OP was just a deflection.  Are you all that dumb?


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Why are folks talking about guns?
> 
> That isn't what the OP is about?
> 
> Isn't there enough threads on guns in the forum?  The first reply to the OP was just a deflection.  Are you all that dumb?


Countries with strong gun control don’t have a school shooting problem.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 28, 2018)

The 2A is about sling shots Mr. Beale?

Who knew


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Every country has bad kids.  Ours have easy access to guns.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Why are folks talking about guns?
> ...


Neither does this one.

You only believe it does because the press tells you we do.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


I haven’t heard of any school shootings in countries with strong gun control.  They happen here regularly,  Our kids are learning active shooter training in schools.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Lesh said:


> Awful lot of "loose gun law" red states with higher murder rates than California
> 
> Gun violence in the United States by state - Wikipedia



So what?

According to you more gun laws equals lower murder rates

We can clearly see that more and stricter gun laws do not equal lower murder rates

Which brings a person with any shred of intelligence to the point of wondering what is actually driving the murder rate


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



I'm not cherry picking I am comparing one state to another

That you want to just use cities is cherry picking

And lower than 1 per 100000 isn't much of a difference now is it?


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Awful lot of "loose gun law" red states with higher murder rates than California
> ...


We can clearly see countries with strong gun control have homicide rates a fraction of ours.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Lesh said:


> Oh and by the way...NH has a very low gun ownership per centage


How low?

You do know that gun ownership percentage is much lower in cities than it is in rural areas don't you?

So is it your position that low gun ownership percentages equals a lower murder rate?


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Using cities is a honest comparison.  Cherry picking a state with no large cities is dishonest.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



IDGAF about other countries never did never will

If you want to live in another country the get the fuck out already


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Wrong

And I didn't cherry pick a state I merely chose the state with the LOWEST MURDER RATE


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


FL is very pro gun.  How about we compare NYC to Jacksonville?


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


You picked a state to compare to the largest city in the country.  Very dishonest.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Yes when the facts don’t work for you....


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



As I said it is not gun laws and only gun laws that drive the murder rate and we see that some states with low murder rates have rather lax gun laws and some states with very strict gun laws have higher murder rates than those with loose gun laws,

There is obviously more to the equation 

But you want to stick to simple grade school arguments like More gun laws = lower murder rates

But the evidence contradicts you


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



It's pointless to argue with you about other countries because you refuse to delve into the other differences between countries and stick to the simplistic equation

MORE GUN LAWS = LOWER MURDER RATES

But maybe that's all you can understand so you stick to it


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Why does a city like Chicago with the most strict gun laws in the nation have the highest murder rate by guns?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



and then I compared NY to NH and guess what  NH has a lower murder rate than NY


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


I don't know if that's true

and let's not qualify murder by saying gun murders

murder is murder period


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


NH has a low ownership rate.  And low homicide.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Low compared to what?

and how low?


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


They hardly have the strictest laws, they have concealed carry.  They are also surrounded by states with weak laws.


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


It's true.  Did you ever consider it might be the culture?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> NH has a low ownership rate. And low homicide.


Nice correlation, but you are forgetting another HUGE factor.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Low compared to other states.  39th in ownership.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > BS Filter said:
> ...


Chicago does not have the highest murder rate of any city


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > NH has a low ownership rate. And low homicide.
> ...


Yes no large cities.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



And?  How many states with higher gun ownership have lower murder rates than CA?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> They hardly have the strictest laws, they have concealed carry. They are also surrounded by states with weak laws.


Again, there's a very HUGE factor that you have not (or will not) consider.


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 28, 2018)

There are probably more guns in Wyoming that in all of Chicago, but the murder rate by guns in Chicago is way above Wyoming.  I say it's the culture.  There are not many ignorant druggies and black gangbangers in Wyoming.  The people of Wyoming are a totally different breed.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


CA has many huge cities.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> There are probably more guns in Wyoming that in all of Chicago, but the murder rate by guns in Chicago is way above Wyoming.  I say it's the culture.  There are not many ignorant druggies and black gangbangers in Wyoming.  The people of Wyoming are a totally different breed.


Wyoming has no big city.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



So is it guns and gun laws that cause murder or cities?

I have been saying all along that our small number of ultra violent inner cities skew the murder rate for the entire country are you finally seeing that this is true?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Irrelevant to the murder rate of the entire state


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


And huge cities like NYC and London with strict gun laws have lower homicide rates than gun crazy cities like Jacksonville.


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > There are probably more guns in Wyoming that in all of Chicago, but the murder rate by guns in Chicago is way above Wyoming.  I say it's the culture.  There are not many ignorant druggies and black gangbangers in Wyoming.  The people of Wyoming are a totally different breed.
> ...


So something happens to guns when they're in the big city?  Do they fly off the shelves and shoot people all by themselves simply because they're in a big city?  I still maintain it's the culture.  If you want to say it's the big city culture, so be it.


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


No one is going to admit it's ignorant black gangbangers that are the problem.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


You just talked about ultra violent cities.  You can’t keep your own arguments straight.


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 28, 2018)

midcan5 said:


> One has to give republicans (dark money) credit, they have managed to brain wash the snowflake base with BS and more BS.  If guns make us safe and secure, why so many gun deaths compared to other civilized nations?  If the premise were true we'd have few deaths,




Not true, civilized nations like Mexico and Honduras have much higher rates of gun violence, even though they have fewer firearms than America.


Further, guns aren't the cause of violence.   I was doing a little light reading the other day, reading about the Crusades, the Inquisition, Sack of Rome, the Golden Horde, all very violent events.   Many people injured and/or killed.    Yet, the events happened BEFORE firearms were even invented.   

IOW, it isn't guns.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


That school shooter in FL didn’t look so black.  Or the guy in Vegas or newtown...


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > One has to give republicans (dark money) credit, they have managed to brain wash the snowflake base with BS and more BS.  If guns make us safe and secure, why so many gun deaths compared to other civilized nations?  If the premise were true we'd have few deaths,
> ...


Mexico has corrupt law enforcement.  They just disarmed a whole police force.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



So is it gun laws or cities that cause murder?

CA has strict gun laws but not the lowest murder rate
Could it be the ultra violent inner city violence that stems from generational poverty, segregation, unemployment, under employment, drugs and gangs that drive the murder rate in these ultra violent inner city neighborhoods to a level that these very few areas skew the murder rate for the entire country?

The answer is YES


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> That school shooter in FL didn’t look so black.  Or the guy in Vegas or newtown...



The Broward County shooter was NIkolas Cruz, a Hispanic- not a honky at all, holmes.


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


I agree.  However, the media isn't reporting the weekly totals of 30-40 shootings in Chicago alone.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...



NYC has something more important than strict gun control.  They have strong community involvement.  And they have jobs starting to come back into the City.  When you have no hope of jobs you get crime.  Bring back the jobs and the crime gets squeezed out.  It's easy to say that London has more murders than NYC.  So does every Metro City on the face of the Earth.  NYC now has the rate that many medium cities would kill to have.  So go ahead, praise NYC for a change.  Since the late 90s, all the mayors, cops and communities have worked towards these ends.  And it's NOT pathetic partisan thing like you gun crazies try and make it out to be.


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Mexico has corrupt law enforcement.  They just disarmed a whole police force.




The United States has corrupt law enforcement as well.

Liberal city after liberal city has police officers shooting innocent people


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Yes no large cities


Hmmmm.  What about large cities has this effect?


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Now you're getting closer to the problem.  Now tell us who runs these decadent cities.  I'll give you a hint....it isn't republicans.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


We have mass killings not in inner cities.  Law enforcement killed not in big cities.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



You just can't keep up

I never said gun laws lower murder rates because they don't. You are trying to make my argument fit into your simplistic equation of MORE GUN LAWS = LOWER MURDER RATES.

But since my argument actually takes into account  social, economic, historical, political and cultural variables you will never be able to plug my argument into your simple equation


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 28, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Raising the minimum wage works.  We just need national Standards.  Higher paid labor pays more in taxes and create more in demand.  It really is that simple.
> ...


only in the short run.  the laws of demand and supply don't stop for right wing fantasy.  in the long run, higher paid labor pays more in taxes and creates more in demand.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Mexico has corrupt law enforcement.  They just disarmed a whole police force.
> ...


Because they are also often shot,  these things are rare in countries with strong gun control.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Your arguments are nonsense.  Let’s compare NYC to Jacksonville.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Mass killings account for less than 1% of the murder rate of the country you could wave your magic wand and stop all mass shootings tomorrow and the murder rate of the country would hardly budge


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




So what are you saying, disarm the police as well?


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Rudy praised gun control when he was lowering crime in NYC.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> That school shooter in FL didn’t look so black. Or the guy in Vegas or newtown...


How is that on point?  You just jumped right off the page.  What are you trying to say?

Mass shooters are not driving up the national murder rate by any statistically significant measure.

.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


And they are frequent here and rare in countries with strong gun control.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



70% of all murders in this country take place in very concentrated very well defines areas of just 2%  of all the counties in the country.

SOme of these areas reside in states with very strict gun laws some reside in states with looser gun laws

The point that you are missing is that it's not the gun laws of the state that matter so your equation

MORE GUN LAWS = LOWER MURDER RATES doesn't hold up


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


The police are armed in Germany, they just have strong gun laws so police are not killing people or being killed regularly.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



I wouldn't call something that accounts for less than 1% frequent

I would call something that accounts for 70% frequent


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Yes where most the people live.  Go figure.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


We had 3 in 2 days not long ago.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Compare how often we have them to the UK.


----------



## Polishprince (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



So?

American police are reportedly racist, they shoot young black children for the hell of it.

Why would disarming the public change that?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



No.  The real colaration comes from the lack of decent jobs versus the cost of living.  California is second to only NYC in the cost of living expenses.  But it's the whole state versus one city.  People aren't making enough to live on on the average.  The decline of the Metro Cities starts with Industry leaving the Cities leaving a huge void.  California is different.  They have the jobs but the cost of living is so high that the companies cannot afford to pay the workers enough for the workers to live on.  While the rest of the nation may require a 10 to a 15 dollar min wage, California requires at least a 25 buck an hour min wage.  Just how many jobs paying 10 bucks an hour does one person need to work to make ends meet in California.  So Crime pays better.  In NYC, they are attracting high paying jobs like Amazon which starts people out at least 40K a year.  The average worker salary at the new facility will be 60K.  Amazon isn't importing many workers.  The workers are already there.  When Industry returns, the crime rate gets squeezed out if it pays a livable wage.  CA has the industry but doesn't pay a livable wage hence the high crime rate.  Guns, either more or less, have nothing to do with it and neither does the gun regs.  Now, try it in CA without the gun regs and watch the body count go insane.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 28, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Our police shoot people because they encounter armed criminals at an alarming rate and are themselves often shot and killed.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




The U.K. averaged one mass public shooting every ten years before they banned guns, and they had one each 10 years so far after they banned guns....gun control didn't change their mass public shooting events...in fact, they almost had 4 in the last few years that were stopped by dumb luck, and not one of their gun control laws stopped them....4...in the last few years vs. 1 every 10 years before they banned guns....  their gun control is not working....


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 28, 2018)

Polishprince said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...




Britain is beginning the "police are racist" process today.......look at their news sources and the reports of racist police are increasing.....they want more crime too....


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



What part of very small very distinct areas do you not understand?

Why is it that one area of  10 square blocks has a murder rate of 5 or 6 times the national average and another area just a couple miles away has a murder rate of near zero?

It has nothing to do with population as the murder rate accounts for population since it is expressed in murders per 100000

You don't seem to understand that I am not talking about the number of murders but the murder RATES


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


 Hence the term _under employment.
_
And you have no data to prove your claim that reducing gun restrictions in CA would increase the murder rate.

The equation

MORE GUN LAWS = LOWER MURDER RATES is patently false


----------



## Lesh (Nov 28, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> Why does a city like Chicago with the most strict gun laws in the nation have the highest murder rate by guns?



A. It doesn't

B. it is surrounded by places with pretty LAX gun laws


----------



## Lesh (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> The equation
> 
> MORE GUN LAWS = LOWER MURDER RATES is patently false



That's what the stats say generally.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 28, 2018)

Lesh said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > The equation
> ...



No they don't

If they did then NH would have a higher murder rate than CA


----------



## BS Filter (Nov 28, 2018)

Lesh said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > Why does a city like Chicago with the most strict gun laws in the nation have the highest murder rate by guns?
> ...


So the outlying areas are responsible for the gun violence in Chicago. That's hilarious.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Not just a few days ago, a shooting happened where the only weapon the shooter could easily obtain was a handgun.  He killed 12 people and himself with just one handgun.  With his skill sets, what could he have done with a full blown AR-15 and 3 30 round mags in the same time.  I don't think he could have broken the record set in Vegas but he could have come mighty close.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 28, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



You left out the other factor.  There are no real Metro Cities in NH.  The largest city is barely a city at just over 160K.  It's entire population for the state doesn't even make up a burrow in either NYC or LA.  It's entire State Population is 1.2 mil.  It's made up of quite a lot of small and medium towns and small cities.  And a lot of Rural where there are very few people.  And almost everyone there has JOBS that make enough to meet or exceed the cost of living.


----------



## MisterBeale (Nov 28, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Of course you haven't heard of the violence in their schools, why would they have a need to manufacture such violence?  They have already disarmed their population.  That is sort of silly.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 29, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


More speculation therefore meaningless


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 29, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



So now are you saying cities cause high murder rates or is it gun laws?

Murder RATES expressed in MURDERS PER 100000 so it doesn't matter where people in a state live.

I've been saying all along that it is a small number of very concentrated areas that are usually inner city neighborhoods with a litany of social ills going back decades and the violence these societal ills breed in these very well defined areas that skew the murder rate for the entire country.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 29, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



You can't handle the truth.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 29, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Ownership has always been low, hence few mass shootings and low homicide rates.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 29, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



yet you leave out the why.  Why is NYC the safest Metro City in the World today?  Is it the lack or the excess of guns?  Is it the dense population?  Is it the extreme Gun Regs?  What is it?  I already told you why and you won't believe it.  Yet, there stands NYC in all it's glory making a mockery of all the crap you spew.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 29, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Gun ownership rate in NH is lower than CA.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 29, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



Like every other state, you have gun horders in every state.  Gun Ownership is low so we look at per capita and NH has a lower per capita violent gun rate than CA does.  So does NYC.  In fact, per capita, NYC has a lower violent gun rate than NH does.  NYC sort of blows the whole gunnutter argument right out of the water.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




Nope, their culture is different..... one mass public shooting every 10 years when they had guns.....now they almost had 4 in the last few years, which were only stopped because of dumb luck......that is what you call an escalation....after they banned and confiscated guns....their violent crime rates are going up.....and they are handicapping their police.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Yes, no gun culture.  Countries with strong gun control don’t have regular mass shootings.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




You are nuts....countries with strong gun control have mass shootings...really horrible mass shootings, and around the world the U.S. doesn't even come close to having the most....


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


When was the last mass shooting in Japan?  UK?  Germany?  Denmark?  They are rare in countries with strong gun control.  They happen regularly here.  Not long ago we had 3 in 2 days.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Nuts is putting guns over the lives of our children.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




Japan has never had mass shootings.....as I have posted elsewhere, they live in a police state, and their cultural norms prevent that kind of attack.

The U.K. almost had 4 in the last couple of years, an escalation from the one every 10 years they had before they banned guns, Germany?  Germany had the Munich shooting in 2016, and of course, let's not forget the 12 million people they murdered across Europe...the unarmed, helpless people they mass murdered with guns and nerve gas....

10 people killed in Munich...keep in mind, Germany has access to guns, they just don't commit mass public shootings, yet.......

2016 Munich shooting - Wikipedia

On 22 July 2016, a shooting occurred in the vicinity of the Olympia shopping mall in the Moosach district of Munich, Germany. Ten people, including the perpetrator, were killed and 36 others were injured. The shooting took place at a McDonald's restaurant near the shopping mall, in front of a Saturn electronics store nearby, and in the mall itself. The gunman, later identified as 18-year-old David Sonboly, died nearby from a self-inflicted gunshot wound to the head.

Denmark.....Denmark, along with the rest of Europe, has easy access to military weapons, yet they still don't have a lot of shootings...culture, not guns........which is why you didn't mention France....

2015 Copenhagen shootings - Wikipedia

On 14–15 February 2015, three separate shootings occurred in Copenhagen, Denmark. In total, two victims and the perpetrator were killed, while five police officers were wounded.

The first shooting took place on 14 February at a small public afternoon event called "Art, Blasphemy and Freedom of Expression" at the Krudttønden cultural centre, where an armed gunman killed one civilian and wounded three police officers. 30 to 40 persons attended the event, amongst which were the Swedish artist Lars Vilks, who was among the key speakers and François Zimeray, Ambassador of France in Denmark, who opened the seminar with his speech just before the attack took place. Lars Vilks is often described as the main target because of his drawings of Muhammad. The second shooting took place later that night (after midnight, and, therefore, on the 15th), outside the city's Great Synagogue in Krystalgade. A gunman killed a young Jewish man on security duty during a bat mitzvah celebration, and wounded two police officers. Later that morning near Nørrebro station, police tracking the suspect shot and killed a man, after he opened fire on them while he attempted to enter a residential building under police surveillance. The man was identified as Omar Abdel Hamid


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




No....5,000 children are killed in alcohol related causes.........Americans have 600 million guns in private hands, and over 17.25 million Americans carry them for self defense...number of kids accidentally killed in 2016?   74

Car deaths of kids.......

*Total Cars:  1,261

*


Suffocation:  1,215

*Drowning: 713*

*Poisoning:  84*

*Traffic: 1,261*

*Guns: 74 *


*Under age drinking:*

Underage Drinking-Why Do Adolescents  Drink, What Are the Risks, and How Can Underage Drinking Be Prevented?

*Each year, approximately 5,000 young people under the age of 21 die as a result of underage drinking;* this includes *about 1,900 deaths from motor vehicle crashes,* 1,600 as a result of homicides, 300 from suicide, as well as hundreds from other injuries such as falls, burns, and drownings (1–5).


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




Americans save lives with their guns....1.1 million times a year guns are used by law abiding Americans to save lives......works out to about 176,000 people saved by guns.......


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


So your examples are YEARS old.  We have mass shootings all the time.  Again we had 3 in 2 DAYS recently.  They don’t have a gun culture, mass shootings are rare.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Our homicide rate is 4-5x higher than countries with strong gun control.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




No, moron, mass public shootings are rare in those countries, for now, because of their cultures.....   we have a more advanced media culture, and have had family destruction longer than they have had it...but they are catching up.... and Europe is awash in illegal guns.....


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




And our gun murder rate went down 49% over the last 25 years as more Americans own and carry guns.....you can't explain that.  Meanwhile, gun crime in Britain, where they banned and confiscated guns is going up, not down, as is all categories of violent crime....

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Yes it had decreased since we got background checks.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2018)

Guns Kill Fewer Kids in States With Strict Firearm Laws


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Yes they don’t have a gun culture.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

We have a Second Amendment and should have no security problems in our free States.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



You keep using the term, "Violent Crime Rate".  Now, look at the Gun Crime Rate in order to come up with a comparison.  The Brits idea of a Violent Crime Rate is a punch in the nose.  Apples and Oranges.  Take a gander at this chart.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



I will admit we don't have as many as Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan or Yemen.  But we are just below Yemen and surprising, we have the same gun laws that Yemen has with almost the same results.  But it takes an armed civil war in Yemen to get the same annual results we get in the US.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> We have a Second Amendment and should have no security problems in our free States.



We don't have a security problem with the Federal Government Troops as the 2nd amendment was intended to prevent.  But that is as far as it goes.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > We have a Second Amendment and should have no security problems in our free States.
> ...


why do you believe that?


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 30, 2018)

P@triot said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > If guns make us safe and secure, why so many *gun deaths* compared to other civilized nations?
> ...



Yes the BIG LIE, the grist of right wingers who use unrelated facts and unprincipled opinions.  'The fact is correlation does not prove causation.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 30, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...


Apply that "correlation" principle evenly.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 30, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Nothing you say is true.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 30, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



What you cant understand is that my guns pose no threat to any children.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 30, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Comparing cities to states 

invalid


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 30, 2018)

more of the false equivalency.

One cares about gun rights that must automatically mean that he does not care for or has less care for the lives of children.

Idiot care more about keeping guns hidden or confiscated than having them readyTo defend children.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Your easy access to guns means killers have easy access.


----------



## Lesh (Nov 30, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Comparing cities to states
> 
> invalid



Why because cities generally have LOWER rates of gun violence?

MMMMM...no...that can't be it...


----------



## Lesh (Nov 30, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> One cares about gun rights that must automatically mean that he does not care for or has less care for the lives of children.



To defend those children from.....guns?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 30, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Who says I have easy access?

All my gun purchases have been subject to a background check
I had to get get fingerprinted like a fucking criminal and get an additional permit that allows me to carry concealed and to purchase handguns

I am not responsible for the crime other people commit


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




No....criminals in Europe have easy access to guns....they just don't use them for murder.

With your plan, Americans who use their legal guns 1.1 million times a year to stop rapes, robberies, murders and often mass public shootings....would be raped, robbed, and murdered by criminals or mass shooters...you want more victims not fewer victims.....keep violent criminals locked up, that is the way you actually lower the crime rate.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 30, 2018)

Lesh said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Comparing cities to states
> ...



Hey moron a city is part of a state

and FYI rural areas tend to have more guns AND lower murder rates than cities

So by your "logic" I could use the murder rate of my town which is virtually ZERO and compare it to any state or any city


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




Sorry, your chart has no link as to it's origin.....and as more Americans own and carry guns, our gun murder rate went down 49%.....that is a fact...you guys keep mixing criminals who use illegal guns they can't buy, own or carry, with normal, law abiding gun owners....and think you are making a valid point...you aren't...

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Sounds easy.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...




No that is your mistake, thinking that gun ownership causes gun violence.....the fact is that democrats letting violent criminals out of jail repeatedly leads to gun crime....not law abiding people who own and carry guns for self defense


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Yes decreased right after getting background checks.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 30, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Only to a fascist pig control freak like you


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2018)

Lesh said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Comparing cities to states
> ...




Cities that have been controlled by the democrat party for decades have higher gun murder rates because they keep letting violent, repeat gun offenders out of jail....

Why do they keep doing that?  Why won't they stop so that lives can be saved?


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


The synagogue mass shooter was law abiding till he wasn’t.  Even had concealed carry


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




Nope, you have never explained how background checks stop criminals from getting illegal guns..since they can't buy, own or carry a gun and can't get a background check to begin with....so they steal the guns or use straw buyers...making background checks useless and pointless.....

Meanwhile, as law abiding people in the 1990s began to buy, own and carry guns...

We went from 200 million guns in private hands in the 1990s and 4.7 million people carrying guns for self defense in 1997...to close to 400-600 million guns in private hands and over 17.25  million people carrying guns for self defense in 2018...guess what happened...


--* gun murder down 49%*

*--gun crime down 75%*

*--violent crime down 72%*

Gun Homicide Rate Down 49% Since 1993 Peak; Public Unaware

Compared with 1993, the peak of U.S. gun homicides, the firearm homicide rate was 49% lower in 2010, and there were fewer deaths, even though the nation’s population grew. The victimization rate for other violent crimes with a firearm—assaults, robberies and sex crimes—was 75% lower in 2011 than in 1993. Violent non-fatal crime victimization overall (with or without a firearm) also is down markedly (72%) over two decades.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


We have the highest incarceration rate in the world.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




90% of murderers have long histories of crime and violence before they commit their first murder....   that leaves 10% who have no record...and you would need to show this guy had no contacts with the police and no history of violence to prove your point....we will wait for your evidence.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Yes decreased right after getting background checks.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...




No,  we have the highest short term incarceration rate....democrat party judges, prosecutors and politicians let violent, known, repeat gun offenders out of jail over and over again.....keeping a killer in jail for under 3 years isn't helping...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 30, 2018)

What this all boils down to is whether or not you believe that a person can and should have a right to protect themselves with a gun from others who attack them with a gun.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


So they hand out concealed carry to people with history of violence.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Your lies are getting old.  You get proven wrong constantly and still lie.  People are dying.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Only when the government screws up and fails to submit their paperwork...like the Texas Church shooter when the Air Force forgot to send in his dishonorable discharge...or when the obama Promise Program diverted the Parkland shooter from actual jail time....when the government fails, people die....


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 30, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...


More proof that background checks and confiscation will not work.

The only thing that will work is allowing people to arm themselves.

I don't like the "good guy with a gun" thing.  I think it is wrong and gives the wrong impression. 

It should be, "The only way to stop a bad guy with a gun from killing you is you with a gun."


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 30, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Unarmed people are dying.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 30, 2018)

Fact:

The risk of attacking someone who is armed is exponentially greater than the risk of attacking someone who is not armed.

I would like to see someone rebut that.  And, in the unlikely event that someone can rebut the above fact, please tell our military to surrender all their guns and weapons.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


We lose law enforcement at an alarming rate, they are all well armed.  Many armed people are dying.  Often suicide, sometimes accidents, sometimes in a shootout...  meanwhile countries with strong gun control have homicide rates a fraction of ours...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 30, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> We lose law enforcement at an alarming rate, they are all well armed. Many armed people are dying. Often suicide, sometimes accidents, sometimes in a shootout... meanwhile countries with strong gun control have homicide rates a fraction of ours...


See post #437.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Fact:
> 
> The risk of attacking someone who is armed is exponentially greater than the risk of attacking someone who is not armed.
> 
> I would like to see someone rebut that.  And, in the unlikely event that someone can rebut the above fact, please tell our military to surrender all their guns and weapons.


That’s why we have a huge population of shitty people who are armed.  Need to be armed to commit crime.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 30, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Fact:
> ...




Just what point are you trying to make here?  I don't think you intended to prove my point, but you just did.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


That high lawful ownership rates guarantee high unlawful ownership and high homicide rates?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 30, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> That high lawful ownership rates guarantee high unlawful ownership and high homicide rates?


So, criminal are arming themselves because they can't commit crimes without them?  Because they risk getting smoked by their victims?

Is that your argument?

.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > That high lawful ownership rates guarantee high unlawful ownership and high homicide rates?
> ...


Lawful ownership drives unlawful ownership.  Unlawful ownership drives homicide rates.


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 30, 2018)

Organize more militia; we should have no security problems in our free States.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 30, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> more of the false equivalency.
> 
> One cares about gun rights that must automatically mean that he does not care for or has less care for the lives of children.
> 
> Idiot care more about keeping guns hidden or confiscated than having them readyTo defend children.



The problem of having easy access to firearms in the home is that it's also easy access to children as well.  One of the big pushes right now is to try and educate gun owners to secure their weapons in the home.  If the gun is there to grab in a seconds notice in case of an invader then it's also there in a seconds notice the a child to play with it.  We have WAY too many accidental child gun deaths in American today.  Even one is too many but there are hundreds each year.  You can yell Cite, Cite but we both know that statement is true.  It's like a  dance, a very deadly dance, where you have to draw the line between a child's life and feeling completely secure in your home due to having a firearm.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Violent crime is down but Firearm crime is up.  You keep lumping in all violent crime and then attributing it to just the firearms.  Violent Crimes also includes severe beatings,  beatings with baseball bats, knifings, rape and firearms.  it also includes both lethal and non lethal.  Severe Beatings, beatings with baseball bats, knifing and rape rarely result in death if medical help is obtained in a timely manner.  But Firearms, most of the time, result in deaths unless medical help is immediate and even then, it may not be enough.  If you are going to use the number of Firearms owned then you should only use the firearms reports without the other violent crimes.

BTW, we have had a reduction in violent beatings, beatings with clubs, baseball bats, 2by4s, etc. and even Rape so the figures you keep quoting will go down.  But what they don't show is that the number of violent deaths by firearms have been affected at all.  That's a different list.  Now, how about providing us with that list.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 30, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > more of the false equivalency.
> ...


Safety is always, and always should be, the number one priority of all gun owners.  With rights comes responsibilities.

Do you have the accidental child gun death statistics?

I tried to look at a statistic for accidental gun deaths of children, but all I could get the global statistic (which included all the gang banger murders of children).


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



I've seen those "Law Abiding Citizens" that open carry.  They are more scary than a criminal with a gun.  I am against open carry except for law enforcement and qualified security.  But I do support CCW with proper training and I don't mean that stupid 4 hour course where you sit in a classroom and get to dry fire blank ammo.  I support the 16 hour course where you not only spend time in the classroom but spend time on the range going through 100 rounds of ammo and have to qualify and not all pass that course.  The ones that fail should be required to have a license to carry a toaster on the street.  The people I know that went though the long course are very conservative about ever pulling that weapon out no matter what.  And if they do, they are going to have the law running through their heads while they are doing it.  These people won't be stress trained so they won't operate like a Combat trained person.  But I don't expect you to EVER understand that.  But they do.

You are nothing but a fricking Rexall Ranger.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Nov 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Organize more militia; we should have no security problems in our free States.


done.  I just organized a militia.

Where's my machine gun.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 30, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



The only thing I can find is an ad someone is running as a Public Service right now covering this.  I can't find the stats either.  But they have to be out there somewhere one would think.  And with the homes in the US having the highest firearm numbers in the world short of Yemen it wouldn't be hard to understand we would either rate number one or number two just behind Yemen.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 30, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



The reason for a lack of gun statistics is because the Dept. of Health is not allowed to collect these stats.  

Do you know why?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 30, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Organize more militia; we should have no security problems in our free States.
> ...



You can buy it from the back of the Buick from Special Agent Bob anytime you want.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 30, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



The last time I heard, they were doing those studies and reports and it was deemed they weren't being quite partisan so they were ordered to stop.  The studies were shifted to the ATF and FBI.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 30, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


But it doesn't

Rural areas with high gun ownership have lower murder rates than inner cities with low gun ownership


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 30, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Why don't you tell us

And FYI the CDC was NEVER prohibited from doing research on gun crimes as it relates to public health they were only barred from using government money to promote gun legislation


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 30, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



I have already covered why that is.  But you gun nutters don't understand it.  You just try and use it to explain everything.  Unless you can understand the phenomena then you are just taking up the bandwidth.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 30, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



You know, that's about the first thing in a very long time that you have said I agree with.  That's one in a row.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 30, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



No it's you morons who keep chanting 
MORE GUNS =MORE MURDER
MORE GUN LAWS = LESS MURDER

And I have told you many times that 70% of all murders occur in very small very concentrated areas of 2% of all counties in the US

BUt you ignore that because it doesn't fit your narrative


----------



## Skull Pilot (Nov 30, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Like I give a flying or any other kind of FUCK about you agreeing with me


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > more of the false equivalency.
> ...




How many do we have exactly?
Fatal Injury Data | WISQARS | Injury Center | CDC
*2016:*

*2016: Kids ( <1 to age 14)*
*
Total guns: ......74
Total Cars:  1,261

*


*Suffocation:  1,215*

*Drowning: 713*

*Poisoning:  84*

*Traffic: 1,261*

*Guns: 74 *

*<1......1
1-4.....34
5-9.....16
10-14....23*

*Under age drinking: 5,000*

Underage Drinking-Why Do Adolescents  Drink, What Are the Risks, and How Can Underage Drinking Be Prevented?

Each year, approximately 5,000 young people under the age of 21 die as a result of underage drinking; this includes about 1,900 deaths from motor vehicle crashes, 1,600 as a result of homicides, 300 from suicide, as well as hundreds from other injuries such as falls, burns, and drownings (1–5).


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




You mean except for these...right?

Fatal Injury Data | WISQARS | Injury Center | CDC

Accidental deaths.....guns and otherwise....
*2016:*

*2016: Kids ( <1 to age 14)*
*Total guns: ......74
Total Cars:  1,261

*


Suffocation:  1,215

*Drowning: 713*

*Poisoning:  84*

*Traffic: 1,261*

*Guns: 74 *

*<1......1
1-4.....34
5-9.....16
10-14....23*

*Under age drinking:*

Underage Drinking-Why Do Adolescents  Drink, What Are the Risks, and How Can Underage Drinking Be Prevented?

Each year, approximately 5,000 young people under the age of 21 die as a result of underage drinking; this includes about 1,900 deaths from motor vehicle crashes, 1,600 as a result of homicides, 300 from suicide, as well as hundreds from other injuries such as falls, burns, and drownings (1–5). 

Fatal Injury Data | WISQARS | Injury Center | CDC

Accidental death total for 2016....

*2016*

Gun.....495

Car.......38,748


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




Except for the fact that what you just posted isn't true....

No, The Government Is Not 'Banned' From Studying Gun Violence

Absolutely nothing in the amendment prohibits the CDC from studying “gun violence,” even if this narrowly focused topic tells us little. In response to this inconvenient fact, gun controllers will explain that while there isn’t an outright ban, the Dickey amendment has a “chilling” effect on the study of gun violence.


Does it? Pointing out that “research plummeted after the 1996 ban” could just as easily tell us that most research funded by the CDC had been politically motivated. Because the idea that the CDC, whose spectacular mission creep has taken it from its primary goal of preventing malaria and other dangerous communicable diseases, to spending hundreds of millions of dollars nagging you about how much salt you put on your steaks or how often you do calisthenics, is nervous about the repercussions of engaging in non-partisan research is hard to believe.

Also unlikely is the notion that a $2.6 million cut in funding so horrified the agency that it was rendered powerless to pay for or conduct studies on gun violence. The CDC funding _tripled _from 1996 to 2010. The CDC’s budget is over six billion dollars today.

And the idea that the CDC was paralyzed through two-years of full Democratic Party control, and then six years under a president who was more antagonistic towards the Second Amendment than any other in history, is difficult to believe, because it’s provably false.

In 2013, President Barack Obama not only signed an Executive Order directing the CDC to research “gun violence,” the administration also provided an additional $10 million to do it. Here is the study on gun violence that was supposedly banned and yet funded by the CDC. You might not have heard about the resulting research, because it contains numerous inconvenient facts about gun ownership that fails to propel the predetermined narrative. Trump’s HHS Secretary Alex Azar is also open to the idea of funding more gun violence research.

It’s not banned. It’s not chilled.

Meanwhile, numerous states and private entities fund peer-reviewed studies and other research on gun violence. I know this because gun control advocates are constantly sending me studies that distort and conflate issues to help them make their arguments. My inbox is bombarded with studies and conferences and “webinars” dissecting gun violence.

The real problem here is two-fold. One, researchers want the CDC involved so they can access government data about American gun owners. Considering the rhetoric coming from Democrats — gun ownership being tantamount to terrorism, and so on — there’s absolutely no reason Republicans should acquiesce to helping gun controllers circumvent the privacy of Americans citizens peacefully practicing their Constitutional rights.

Second, gun control advocates want to lift the ban on politically skewed research because _they’re interested in producing politically skewed research._ When the American Medical Association declares gun violence a “public health crisis,” it’s not interested in a balance look at the issue. When researchers advocate lifting the restrictions on advocacy at the CDC, they don’t even pretend they not to hold pre-conceived notions about the outcomes.

-------

There’s no reason to allow activists — then or now — to use the veneer of state-sanctioned science for their partisan purposes. For example, we now know that Rosenberg and others at the CDC turned out to be wrong about the correlation between guns and crime — a steep drop in gun crimes coincided with the explosions of gun ownership from 1996 to 2014.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 30, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



_"Safety is always, and always should be, the number one priority of all gun owners.  With rights comes responsibilities."_

Safety is always, and always should be the number one priority of all drivers.  Sadly, "should" doesn't work.

Laws and regulations are necessary but not sufficient to prevent DUI's and Reckless drivers, accidents and even murders by motor vehicles.

Vehicle codes, jail and fines limit all of the above.  

Thank you for providing more evidence that licensing and registration ought to be required by the popular vote of citizens in each state.  

Let the Red States arm every person no matter their race, ethnicity or mental state.  Blue States can let the We the People, by popular vote, to require all persons who want to own, possess or have in their custody and control a firearm an to register all guns in which they own.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




Licensing does not stop criminals....registration is unConstitutional for actual criminals..it violates their 5th Amendment Right against self incrimination.....so the only ones who would be legally required to register their legal guns would be law abiding citizens....

So neither thing actual does anything to stop criminals or reduce crimes....but you want them anyway.....

That is why we think you are really freaking stupid.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Cars are regulated, registered and licensed - guns are not.  People are required to obtain a drivers license, those who do not, can be fined.  People can lose their license for cause, and have their car confiscated for some crimes in some states.

Some day, you and other obsessed gun owners, the NRA and Congress Critters who put their job ahead of those 74 kids killed by guns will be responsible for a gun bill much more restrictive than you and they pretend the few "gun grabbers" seek today.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




And as you know, driving is not a Right......Voting is a Right, Owning and carrying a gun is a Right.   Any fee on a Right is equal to a Poll Tax which is a violation of the 14th Amendment and the Equal Protection Clause.....and Registration...the only reason asshats like you want registration is not to curb criminals, you want to know who owns the guns so you can eventually confiscate them as they did in Britain, France, Australia, Canada....

And again...actual criminals do not have to register their illegal guns....  so only normal people will be legally required to register their legal guns, you freaking doofus.....

So neither action, licensing and registration effects actual criminals...all it does is allow a doofus like you to feel morally superior....while criminals get all the illegal guns they want.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 30, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Let's take a look at this using the numbers.

19.3% of all the US population live in Rural Areas.  That means 80.7 people live in urban or suburban areas.  

Now we look at your crime rate of Rural versus Urban and Suburban.  I won't use your numbers as I already know you just make shit up.  So I'll use the real numbers.  If I used your numbers, it would show that it would be extremely unhealthy to be living in a rural area since you would have a higher rate of being murdered than in a urban or suburban area.  And even I won't buy that.  So I'll jus t look it up.  In 2014, per 1000, the figures for the US was 4.5 for Murder and Non Negligent Homicide.  And for the Rural areas it was 3.0.  The Metro Areas were 4.7.  There are no new stats for the last two years but the reports coming out of law enforcement tells a story.  The various agencies shows that the Metro Areas have either stayed the same or gone down while the Rural has gone up.  

The reason for this increase is exactly the reason for the crime in the Metro Areas.  JOBS or the lack of JOBS.  It's finally hit the rural areas.  In fact, with the loss of many of the Ag jobs, it's hit the Rural Areas much harder than the Metro areas recently.  I don't think you know just how important that Farm really is.  It affects the Processing Plants, the John Deere Shop, the Donut Shop, the Hardware Store, the Movie House, and every level of business and employment of that small town.  The Farm doesn't have to shut down.  It just has to get lower profits.  And don't forget those mines that are either shutting down or cutting their production.  Same thing goes.  Rural America is getting slammed.  And when that happens, tempers flair and crime increases.  

Your figures are a bit high but not by very damned much.  Rural America has almost caught up with Metro America in Violent Crime.  It just took it longer to get the same conditions.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Rural areas also don't have gangs and also hardly have people.  Hard to get road rage when you never see anyone on the road.


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


https://nypost.com/2018/10/30/guns-send-over-8000-kids-to-er-every-year/

Gun injuries, including many from assaults, sent 75,000 children and teens to emergency rooms over nine years at a cost of almost $3 billion, a first-of-its-kind study found.

Researchers called it the first nationally representative study on ER visits for gun injuries among US kids. They found that more than one-third of the wounded children were hospitalized and 6 percent died. Injuries declined during most of the 2006-14 study, but there was an upswing in the final year.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 30, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Let me tell you about my younger days.  I grew up in rural Colorado.  One night, we were drinking (under age of course) walking along main street (staggering is more like it).  A gang jumped the two of us.  They knocked Jim down and put the boots to him.  They kicked me in the crotch.  I really didn't feel that.  I nailed the one that did that hard. He went down and out.  The others decided they didn't want anything to do with a drunk that hit that hard.  They left. I picked Jim up and got him home.  The Gang was about 14 years old except for the leader.  I caught up with him a couple of days later (the hangover was over) and put the sucker in a hospital bed.  I proceded to explain that my buddies were worse than I was and he decided to leave me the hell alone after that.  I wasn't kidding.  Those other buddies were all Athletes and off the Ranches and we fought each other for the fun of it.  One day, I was a senior, he came up to me and asked my permission to stomp a person I didn't particularly like.  I told him I could care less as long as he did it fair.  He decided fair wasn't in his vocabulary and left the dude alone.  There ARE gangs in Rural Areas whether you can see them or not.  They may be organized like the one group or disorganized like me and my buddies but it's still a gang.   The big difference between then and today is we didn't use weapons.  Using a weapon was considered cowardice and all sides would turn on you.  Today, all sides turn to weapons.  It's a totally different culture.  And we need to get rid of that culture.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 30, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




Yeah......wrong.  Their "Children" were gang members engaged in crime you moron...17 and 18, when are they considered children?   ...not normal children raised in normal homes...but why would you and the anti gun researchers tell the truth about that?

The researchers focused on victims under age 18; the average age was about 15.
-------

Almost half the gun injuries were from assaults, nearly 40 percent were unintentional and 2 percent were suicides.

And the Article lied about research.....so right there your link is crap....

No, The Government Is Not 'Banned' From Studying Gun Violence

Absolutely nothing in the amendment prohibits the CDC from studying “gun violence,” even if this narrowly focused topic tells us little. In response to this inconvenient fact, gun controllers will explain that while there isn’t an outright ban, the Dickey amendment has a “chilling” effect on the study of gun violence.


Does it? Pointing out that “research plummeted after the 1996 ban” could just as easily tell us that most research funded by the CDC had been politically motivated. Because the idea that the CDC, whose spectacular mission creep has taken it from its primary goal of preventing malaria and other dangerous communicable diseases, to spending hundreds of millions of dollars nagging you about how much salt you put on your steaks or how often you do calisthenics, is nervous about the repercussions of engaging in non-partisan research is hard to believe.

Also unlikely is the notion that a $2.6 million cut in funding so horrified the agency that it was rendered powerless to pay for or conduct studies on gun violence. The CDC funding _tripled _from 1996 to 2010. The CDC’s budget is over six billion dollars today.

And the idea that the CDC was paralyzed through two-years of full Democratic Party control, and then six years under a president who was more antagonistic towards the Second Amendment than any other in history, is difficult to believe, because it’s provably false.

In 2013, President Barack Obama not only signed an Executive Order directing the CDC to research “gun violence,” the administration also provided an additional $10 million to do it. Here is the study on gun violence that was supposedly banned and yet funded by the CDC. You might not have heard about the resulting research, because it contains numerous inconvenient facts about gun ownership that fails to propel the predetermined narrative. Trump’s HHS Secretary Alex Azar is also open to the idea of funding more gun violence research.

It’s not banned. It’s not chilled.

Meanwhile, numerous states and private entities fund peer-reviewed studies and other research on gun violence. I know this because gun control advocates are constantly sending me studies that distort and conflate issues to help them make their arguments. My inbox is bombarded with studies and conferences and “webinars” dissecting gun violence.

The real problem here is two-fold. One, researchers want the CDC involved so they can access government data about American gun owners. Considering the rhetoric coming from Democrats — gun ownership being tantamount to terrorism, and so on — there’s absolutely no reason Republicans should acquiesce to helping gun controllers circumvent the privacy of Americans citizens peacefully practicing their Constitutional rights.

Second, gun control advocates want to lift the ban on politically skewed research because _they’re interested in producing politically skewed research._ When the American Medical Association declares gun violence a “public health crisis,” it’s not interested in a balance look at the issue. When researchers advocate lifting the restrictions on advocacy at the CDC, they don’t even pretend they not to hold pre-conceived notions about the outcomes.

-------

There’s no reason to allow activists — then or now — to use the veneer of state-sanctioned science for their partisan purposes. For example, we now know that Rosenberg and others at the CDC turned out to be wrong about the correlation between guns and crime — a steep drop in gun crimes coincided with the explosions of gun ownership from 1996 to 2014.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Nov 30, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



You back to this same tired old crap again?  An ultra right and I both agreed that there was no information available to determine the number of small children accidently shot in the home.  The data just isn't there.  Therefore, they have to use the data from the ages up to 17 and that what was presented.  Almost ALL 17 and younger children are NOT in a gang of any kind.  Your assumption is MOST are.  

And the CDC was stopped from putting out any more "Gun Studies" because they were pushing the NRA agenda rather blatantly.  I guess the paper routes didn't pan out so they had to get their part time money from somewhere else.  One of your own pointed this out.  Okay, not about the paper route but......    And it wasn't Obama, it was Congress that stopped them cold.  It was either stop doing it or the Justice Department was going to prosecute.  It was illegal as hell.  Maybe you as a Party of Trump overlook the graft and bribery but not every Republican does.  Or at least didn't back then.  The job of tracking it has been relinquished to the ATF and FBI where it should have been in the first place.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 1, 2018)

Lesh said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Uh...yes we can, _stupid_. I’ve seen unemployment spike and experienced recessions 8 times in my lifetime.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 1, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Thank God for our *right* to keep and bear arms...
> ...


It’s *not* a “crime” to defend yourself in this country, snowflake. A crime was averted thanks to the 2nd Amendment right you so desperately want revoked.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 1, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


And every left-wing whine fest ends with them claiming the argument “wasn’t fair” because they got their ass handed to them like you just did.

He didn’t compare Maybury to NYC. He took your progressive city and put it up against an entire *state*. Mic drop.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 1, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > That’s funny.  NYC is the largest city in the country.  Why not compare to gun nut southern cities?  NH doesn’t even have a large city.  Every pro gun argument is dishonest..
> ...


Brain357 isn’t the brightest bulb in the chandelier...


----------



## P@triot (Dec 1, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > midcan5 said:
> ...


When the ratio is 100%, it does. 

How many mass shootings at an NRA meeting? 0
How about at F.B.I. headquarters? 0
Local police departments? 0

Gee...everywhere there are an abundance of firearms, there are 0 mass shootings. And mass shootings only occur where firearms are banned. How odd. If only there were a way to figure this out!


----------



## P@triot (Dec 1, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Your easy access to guns means killers have easy access.


Criminals have easy access to _everything_, dumb shit. Heroin is illegal...how is that working out for ya? I can’t go an hour without hearing about our opioid “epidemic”.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 1, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Then licensing and registration should be required for all rights.

So if you want your first, third, fourth , fifth etc amendment rights you should have to pay a fee to get licensed and registered for each and every one if you fail to do so you are barred from the exercise of any of those rights.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 1, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Here we go again

You can own a car without registering it.  You only have to register a car if you want to drive it on public roadways

You do not have a Constitutionally guaranteed right to drive a vehicle on public roads.  Driving is a privilege granted by the state and can be revoked at any time for any reason


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 1, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


What part of 70% of all murders occur in very concentrated areas of just 2% of all counties did I make up.?

And you still do not understand that the RATE takes into account the differing population numbers 

The MURDER RATE expressed in murders per 100000 is lower in rural areas that have a higher percentage of gun ownership than the murder rate of urban areas with a low percentage of gun ownership.

It doesn't matter how many people live in one area compared to another because the ratio takes that into account.

I really don't know why you people have such a hard time understanding what is an 8th grade mathematical concept.

So more guns do  not equal more murder and more gun laws do not equal less murder


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 1, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



So is it gangs that cause high murder rates?

and what percentage of murders are road rage incidents?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 1, 2018)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Organize more militia; we should have no security problems in our free States.
> ...


Only State legislators or Congress can Organize the militias of the several, United States.


----------



## BS Filter (Dec 1, 2018)

Why The National Guard Is Not A Militia


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 1, 2018)

States have their own "military reserve force".  

All States should have a State Militia.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




Moron...the CDC breaks it down by age.....

First, the CDC was never stopped from studying gun violence, and 2nd they are anti gun, not pro NRA you moron.

Here....accidental child death by age....

Fatal Injury Data | WISQARS | Injury Center | CDC
*2016:*

*2016: Kids ( <1 to age 14)*
*Total guns: ......74*



*<1......1
1-4.....34
5-9.....16
10-14....23

And the other causes of accidental death, by age...

Suffocation:  1,215

<1.....1,023
1-4.....   118
5-9.....      35
10-14....   39
Drowning: 713

<1.....38
1-4....425
5-9.....147
10-14..103

Poisoning:  84

<1.....9
1-4....34
5-9....13
10-14....28

Traffic: 1,261

<1........88
1-4.......334
5-9........384
10-14.....455

Guns: 74 

<1......1
1-4.....34
5-9.....16
10-14....23
*


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...




The CDC was not stopped....

No, The Government Is Not 'Banned' From Studying Gun Violence

Absolutely nothing in the amendment prohibits the CDC from studying “gun violence,” even if this narrowly focused topic tells us little. In response to this inconvenient fact, gun controllers will explain that while there isn’t an outright ban, the Dickey amendment has a “chilling” effect on the study of gun violence.


Does it? Pointing out that “research plummeted after the 1996 ban” could just as easily tell us that most research funded by the CDC had been politically motivated. Because the idea that the CDC, whose spectacular mission creep has taken it from its primary goal of preventing malaria and other dangerous communicable diseases, to spending hundreds of millions of dollars nagging you about how much salt you put on your steaks or how often you do calisthenics, is nervous about the repercussions of engaging in non-partisan research is hard to believe.

Also unlikely is the notion that a $2.6 million cut in funding so horrified the agency that it was rendered powerless to pay for or conduct studies on gun violence. The CDC funding _tripled _from 1996 to 2010. The CDC’s budget is over six billion dollars today.

And the idea that the CDC was paralyzed through two-years of full Democratic Party control, and then six years under a president who was more antagonistic towards the Second Amendment than any other in history, is difficult to believe, because it’s provably false.

In 2013, President Barack Obama not only signed an Executive Order directing the CDC to research “gun violence,” the administration also provided an additional $10 million to do it. Here is the study on gun violence that was supposedly banned and yet funded by the CDC. You might not have heard about the resulting research, because it contains numerous inconvenient facts about gun ownership that fails to propel the predetermined narrative. Trump’s HHS Secretary Alex Azar is also open to the idea of funding more gun violence research.

It’s not banned. It’s not chilled.

Meanwhile, numerous states and private entities fund peer-reviewed studies and other research on gun violence. I know this because gun control advocates are constantly sending me studies that distort and conflate issues to help them make their arguments. My inbox is bombarded with studies and conferences and “webinars” dissecting gun violence.

The real problem here is two-fold. One, researchers want the CDC involved so they can access government data about American gun owners. Considering the rhetoric coming from Democrats — gun ownership being tantamount to terrorism, and so on — there’s absolutely no reason Republicans should acquiesce to helping gun controllers circumvent the privacy of Americans citizens peacefully practicing their Constitutional rights.

Second, gun control advocates want to lift the ban on politically skewed research because _they’re interested in producing politically skewed research._ When the American Medical Association declares gun violence a “public health crisis,” it’s not interested in a balance look at the issue. When researchers advocate lifting the restrictions on advocacy at the CDC, they don’t even pretend they not to hold pre-conceived notions about the outcomes.

-------

There’s no reason to allow activists — then or now — to use the veneer of state-sanctioned science for their partisan purposes. For example, we now know that Rosenberg and others at the CDC turned out to be wrong about the correlation between guns and crime — a steep drop in gun crimes coincided with the explosions of gun ownership from 1996 to 2014.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 1, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



You missed the point here, cupcake.  And you must be deeply religious calling me a snowflake because we all know a snowflake is a gift from God.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 1, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Same can be said for everything else including handguns.  You have the right to have a handgun in your home but the state determines any rights past that.  The State can determine that you need a license to take it out of your home or not.  The State can ban any firearm except the traditional hunting rifle, shotgun or the handgun.  And they can place limits on the ones that they can't ban when you go to purchase them.  In some states, the Firearms are handled exactly like a Car in respect of having the person to be licensed to carry it outside the home.

If you reread Heller V, that is what really came out of it.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 1, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Oh, I understand it.  I understand that there has been a large increase in Rural Gun Crimes in the last year.  And I also understand that it has had nothing to do with the number of firearms.  I have tried to get it through that sick skull of yours the reason why but you seem to be in this fantasy world that the NRA has painted for you.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 1, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> Why The National Guard Is Not A Militia



This is very true.  But in order to be an Organized Militia it has to be Organized by the State.  And that was the intention of the 2nd amendment.  I keep hearing about how important the "Unorganized" militia is.  Another name for the "Unorganized" militia would be a gang.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 1, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> States have their own "military reserve force".
> 
> All States should have a State Militia.



Very few states do have.  Let's take Texas for example.  Almost all Police, Firemen and such are part of the State Militia.  Unless each person still has a Federal Obligation, they cannot be drafted or called up for federal duty unless the Governor approves it.  During the last few emergencies, these people have come together and saved a lot of lives through their heroic actions.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...




Wrong...the state does not determine the Right...... tell that to the democrats when they tried jim crow and Poll taxes in their states... McDonald v the City of Chicago spelled that out directly for you...

McDonald v. City of Chicago - Wikipedia

_*McDonald v. Chicago*_, 561 U.S. 742 (2010), is a landmark[1] decision of the Supreme Court of the United States that found that the right of an individual to "keep and bear arms," as protected under the Second Amendment, is incorporated by the Due Process Clause of the Fourteenth Amendment against the states.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 1, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Sifting through all your myriad of information that you have flooded us with, I came out with this for firearms for children.

of the ages 1 through 14, Unintentional Firearm Deaths are in the top 10 of the reason for Deaths.  Forget all the crap about Gang related, drive bys and that stuff, unintentional means children playing with Daddy's gun unsupervised and it goes Bang just like in the Movies.  Except it isn't the movies.  Then after age 14, it falls off the top 10 list.  This is from your own data for the year 2014.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




Wrong....and, of course, you gave no link..... I gave you the link to the CDC.....you know, the ones who actually count the bodies from accidental death... broken down by age group..........

74 kids..... out of 70 million kids in the country..... cars kill more kids and you morons don't want to ban them.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 1, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



And it referred back to Heller V which states that only certain firearms are protected under the 2nd amendment and those are only protected in the home.  It also upheld DCs licensing of the PERSON to possess the handgun.   McDonald wasn't anything world changing.  It simply states that we have the right to bear arms, nothing more and no State can take that away from us.  But through due process, they can regulate it without being in error with the 2nd amendment when you throw in Heller V.  McDonald was hardly a Landmark decision.  I would consider Heller V the landmark decision that all modern courts have based their decisions on.

Please stop misinterpreting the Court Decisions and Please stop just plain making shit up.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 1, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



Actually, you gave the link and I just told you what it said.  Does that mean YOU are wrong?  Well your interpretation certainly is.  Your motives certainly are.  

And Newsflash:  74 unneeded loss of children is a big deal.  Your owning 10,000 guns is a drop in the importance of even one of those lives.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Yes...certain firearms... you know....all bearable arms...

https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/07pdf/07-290.pdf

Some have made the argument, bordering on the frivolous, that only those arms in existence in the 18th century are protected by the Second Amendment. 

We do not interpret constitutional rights that way. Just as the First Amendment protects modern forms of communications, e.g., Reno v. American Civil Liberties Union, 521 U. S. 844, 849 (1997), and the Fourth Amendment applies to modern forms of search, e.g., Kyllo v. United States, 533 U. S. 27, 35–36 (2001), *the Second Amendment extends, prima facie, to all instruments that constitute bearable arms, even those that were not in existence at the time of the founding.*

And then Scalia goes on to actually name the AR-15 rifle as a specifically protected rifle under the 2nd Amendment...

https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/15pdf/15-133_7l48.pdf

That analysis misreads Heller. The question under Heller is not whether citizens have adequate alternatives available for self-defense. Rather, Heller asks whether the law bans types of firearms commonly used for a lawful purpose—regardless of whether alternatives exist. 554 U. S., at 627–629.

 And Heller draws a distinction between such firearms and weapons specially adapted to unlawful uses and not in common use, such as sawed-off shotguns. Id., at 624–625. 

The City’s ban is thus highly suspect because it broadly prohibits common semiautomatic firearms used for lawful purposes.

* Roughly five million Americans own AR-style semiautomatic rifles. See 784 F. 3d, at 415, n. 3. The overwhelming majority of citizens who own and use such rifles do so for lawful purposes, including self-defense and target shooting. See ibid. Under our precedents, that is all that is needed for citizens to have a right under the Second Amendment to keep such weapons. See McDonald, 561 U. S., at 767–768; Heller, supra, at 628–629. *


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




Americans use their legal guns 1,100,000 times a year to save lives.......  300 people a year die falling off ladders.....

You have no point.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 1, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



You can stop misquoting or just cherry picking the rulings now.  The Most Current Rulings using Heller V have all been in favor of the State being able to regulate firearms.  And the only firearms that the State can't totally ban is the handgun, traditional rifles and shotguns.  And then, only for the home.  The State can regulate even them by requiring you to have to register them and be licensed even to have them in the home as in DC according  to Heller V DC.  If the State or Local Government does require you to have to be registered or licensed it must afford a method that ALL citizens in good standing can receive the Registration or License.  And after all your BS and Crap, that is all that came out of both Heller and McDonnald.  You are just taking up bandwidth needlessly.

And please, stop making shit up.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 1, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



And that figure is misleading.  Once again, you leave out the meat of the  subject.  I won't fault the 1.1mil figure.  I won't even bother to look it up.  But that would also include Law Enforcement who would make up the bulk of the number.  Now, where did you get that figure.  I'll let you look it up.  That is, unless you are just making up more shit as usual.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 1, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



The Constitution says keep and bear

Own and carry


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 1, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



 and you give no numbers for this supposedly large increase and what about the MURDER RATE since that is what we have been talking about?

Or do you have to add in all kinds of other crimes to pad your numbers so they fit your narrative


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Dec 1, 2018)

midcan5 said:


> One has to give republicans (dark money) credit, they have managed to brain wash the snowflake base with BS and more BS.  If guns make us safe and secure, why so many gun deaths compared to other civilized nations?



"Other Nations"?   What Specific nations?
We have a numerically larger population than those nations you're probably talking about.   But the biggest factor is....we have more Democrats and Liberals with guns.....AND THERE'S THE REAL PROBLEM......NOT GUNS.



midcan5 said:


> If the premise were true we'd have few deaths, but instead we lead in a category no one should be proud of.  But I give them credit for keeping their base in line. Mention abortion, gun control, welfare, food stamps, immigrants, and the snowflakes sell their soul, work for peanuts, care nothing for living children, and have poor health services, oh and die too from gun violence. While insanity may be expecting different results, one could also say it is following too close slogans sans positive results.  And so it goes....



In the paragraph above, you clearly say that murdering unborn children is something to be proud of.   REALLY?
The rest of it doesn't make much sense.



midcan5 said:


> "The trick never ages; the illusion never wears off. Vote to stop abortion; receive a rollback in capital gains taxes. Vote to make our country strong again; receive deindustrialization. Vote to screw those politically correct college professors; receive electricity deregulation. Vote to get government off our backs; receive conglomeration and monopoly everywhere from media to meatpacking. Vote to stand tall against terrorists; receive Social Security privatization. Vote to strike a blow against elitism; receive a social order in which wealth is more concentrated than ever before in our lifetimes, in which workers have been stripped of power and CEOs are rewarded in a manner beyond imagining."  Thomas Frank, What's the Matter With Kansas?: How Conservatives Won the Heart of America



The only illusion here is you....thinking this is a coherent and / or meaningful paragraph.

isnot


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Dec 1, 2018)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Fact is, idiot conservatives do nothing but lie.
> No firearms have been ‘illegally’ banned, that’s a lie.
> There are no ‘victim zones,’ that’s a lie.
> And crime has been decreasing for reasons unrelated to the sale of firearms.
> ...



I think this one is a North Korean foreign stooge, posing as someone legitimate.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Dec 1, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> You can stop misquoting or just cherry picking the rulings now.  The Most Current Rulings using Heller V have all been in favor of the State being able to regulate firearms.  And the only firearms that the State can't totally ban is the handgun, traditional rifles and shotguns.  And then, only for the home.  The State can regulate even them by requiring you to have to register them and be licensed even to have them in the home as in DC according  to Heller V DC.  If the State or Local Government does require you to have to be registered or licensed it must afford a method that ALL citizens in good standing can receive the Registration or License.  And after all your BS and Crap, that is all that came out of both Heller and McDonnald.  You are just taking up bandwidth needlessly.
> 
> And please, stop making shit up.



Annnnnnnd another one


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 1, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



And yet there are those infringed by law who cannot keep and bear. Explain that?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Dec 1, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> And yet there are those infringed by law who cannot keep and bear. Explain that?



Liberals, Progressives, Democrats....all traitors to the Constitution

All too easy.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 1, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



You have the absolute right to own and carry within the confines of your home and property.  Past that, the State can have say in what you can and can't do.  As the one Judge said, if you don't like the laws where you are at, move.  I'll go one step further and say, if you won't move, either get the laws changed or live within the laws.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




You just make things up......

The lower courts, stacked with left wingers are deliberately ignoring the Heller and McDonald rulings as well as the other ones.....they are breaking the law.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 1, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



No..that number does not include the police or the military, they were excluded from the CDC research.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 1, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



The only part of the ruling of McDonald V is this part.  And it's at the very beginning.

_*The petition for a writ of certiorari is denied. *_

What you keep doing is repeating the Dissenting views.  Dissenting means that one or more judges did not agree with the majority of the other judges.  But it was Denied and all of Heller V was upheld.  You keep misrepresenting these rulings.  I know you can read.  Hell, these things are enough to put anyone to sleep but you seem to get off on reading them.  What you are having trouble with is understanding them.  Understand this, not matter what the Dissenting Views say, the only part that counts for McDonald V is the word Denied.  By the denial, the majority of the Judges refused to rule on it and it died right then and there.  I suggest you drag out your favorite Dictionary and look up the word "Denied".

And stop making shit up.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 1, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I realize that your "God" or Diety calls everything but himself as false news but I suggest you listen to your local news, read a few newspapers, surf the net for this information and get out from under that rock where I had no idea they had internet access.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 1, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



McDonald was Denied.  What part of NO are you having trouble with.

And Heller supported DC with their requirement that handguns in the home had to be registered and the person had to be licensed.  They did throw out the disassembling or disabling of the gun though and forced DC to have a reasonable Licensing and Registration Program.  But they did NOT force DC into allowing guns to be carried outside the home or property without good reason like hunting or going to the Target Range.  It's not a left or a right wing thing.  It's a legal thing.  You don't like the laws, get them changed.  And you can't change them with the Supreme Court, you have to change them with Congress at either State or Federal Level.  The Supreme Court has been extremely reluctant in accepting 2nd amendment cases.  The only reason they accepted Heller was the DC was completely out of control and there was no State Government to reign them in.  McDonald was denied to be heard not because he was right nor wrong, but the Supreme Court usually stays out of writing laws.  That's up to the Congressional Branch. 

If you want things to be changed then I suggest you get your own hand pick candidates into office to get it changed.  And how is that working out for you lately.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 2, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Due process


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 2, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


So the same applies to the other rights enumerated in the Bill of Rights?


If one has to pay to get permits and take required safety classes to exercise one right then why not all rights?

Take a class and get a permit for your first, third, fourth, fifth etc rights or you forfeit those rights when you leave your home.

That's almost as idiotic as the everyone is a criminal until they aren't argument


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 2, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



I am an atheist.
And you're the only one here who says everything is fake news

If you're going to assert something as fact it's up to you to provide evidence of it not me.

I read the local papers but you fail to realize that just because you may see an increase in crime where you live in no way means everyone else in the country has.

I've lived in my town for 11 years and there has not been one murder in my town in that time.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 2, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Until it goes against what you think it should be and then it's Unconstitutional, right?  Some standard there, cupcake.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 2, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



On it's face, the right for the pursuit of happiness, in itself, has no public safety involved.  The right to walk down the street with a weapon might.   The right to drive a car down the road might.  The right to drink booze might.  You have the right to drive a car on your own property without insurance, registration or license.  You have the right to drink in the confines of your own home.  But the State allows this.  it's not an inaliable right. The State can have you need a permit to do either.  The same goes for a handgun.  Luckily, there aren't any states that limit us to drinking and driving (not at the same time as that would get you busted fast) on private property to date.  But neither the car or the booze will go for X miles and accidently kill someone by going off accidently usually like a firearm will.  I know this sounds unfair to you but life is unfair.  In fact, life is a bitch sometimes.  Again, if you don't like the law, get it changed, move, live within it's confines, or become a felon and lose your gun rights.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 2, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I can't help it that your town is deprived of the things other towns have.  Maybe some day, your town will catch up.  But I suggest you do some research for West Virginia and Virginia for the Coal Fields or the Ohio Steel Mills or the Indiana Farm Lands where the small towns are experiencing the increase in violent crimes unemployment.  They are learning what NYC learned decades ago and what most Metro Cities still haven't figured out.  Lose the jobs and crime moves in because the people are going to have to turn to something to make a living somehow.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 2, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Unlike you I don't force my views on people.

I will never tell anyone, not even a feeble minded old man like you what they should or shouldn't do

In fact the only thing I will ever tell another person to do is to mind their own fucking business


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 2, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Yes my town is deprived of crime and murder too bad you can't afford to live in such a place


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 2, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



My carrying a concealed weapon is not a threat to public safety either.

As my almost 30 years of concealed carry has proven.

And you really don't seem to understand that a person can disagree with a law and still follow it do you?

So yes I pay what amounts to a tax to exercise a right guaranteed me in the Constitution and yes I got fingerprinted like a common piece of shit criminal to exercise a right guaranteed me by the Constitution.

So why not require the same for every other right guaranteed in the Constitution?

Can't pay for a 5th amendment permit tough shit you lose your right
Can't pay for a fourth amendment permit too bad the cops are going to search your home whenever the fuck they want


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 2, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



You do all the time.  I suggest to people that if they don't like the laws they need to work to get them change, move to where they agree with the laws, adhere to the laws or become a criminal and when busted lose the rights.  Simple as that.   It's a series of choices we all make.  If you can't live within those 4 choices, you are just bitching.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 2, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



You live in La La Land.  It doesn't exist.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 2, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Then you DO adhere to the law.  Funny you should mention that.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 2, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




No...crime moves in because you have single, teenage girls having children without husbands and fathers....  the only role models for young males are then gang members and criminals.....that is the problem.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 2, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



You have no idea what I do or don't do.
You're just making assumptions


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 2, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Sure it does and you still can't afford it


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 2, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I'll guess.  You are an agent provocateur hired by the NRA to support gun sales.  My only wonderment being if you are paid or not.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 2, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




I never said I didn't obey the law did I?

Why don't you answer the question?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 2, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Did you lose your tin foil hat?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 2, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



And what causes this problem in the first place?  The lack of decent jobs.  You have never been without a job faced with abject poverty.  If the man stays or marries the woman, she and her children couldn't qualify for welfare.  Men used to have just enough possession so they could quickly gather them up if a social worker paid the home a visit.  There would be no trace he was ever there.  The system was rigged against having the male in the home in a low wage home.  At some point, he would just stop coming.  Or he would knock some gal up and not bother to claim his family.  Again, the lack of a decent paying job causes this.  Rural America is just now experiencing this like the inner cities did in the late 60s and to the present.  Either you learn from history or you repeat it.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 2, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I can only go  on what you do in here.  You just don't like it when one of your many bad habits is pointed out to you.  Get used to it.  It's going to be a very long life.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 2, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Yah, those designer drugs are quite expensive.  More than I could afford even if I cared to use them.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 2, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Because your question is absurd.  You have the debating skills of a 4 year old.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 2, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Why do you ask?  You want to sell him one with the NRA Logo on it like you wear?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 3, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


You know nothing of my habits
You know nothing of what I do
You know nothing


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 3, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



Says the guy obsessed with the NRA and sees NRA agents everywhere?

FYI I rather prefer Gun Owners of America


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 3, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



No, it's because you can't apply your "logic" on one guaranteed right to any of the others.

As I said it's almost as dumb as the everyone is a criminal in waiting argument


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 3, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Why don't you go monitor the crime on your street and tell us another amusing anecdote


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 3, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 3, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Still watching cartoons huh?

Well considering your mental feebleness I'm not surprised


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 3, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



So now I am seeing NRA everywhere.  You know that for a fact, right?  Actually, since 2013, the NRA stays the hell out of this state since they lost millions in their failed attempt in meddling in our elections and politics. 

If GOA were to ever get their way 100% then here would be what America would look like.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 3, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Yes countries that revere individual liberties are all shit holes


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 3, 2018)

its so easy to just bash guns. its hard to look at all the facts. its hard to realize that guns arent the issue. its easy to repeat talking points. its easy to do what your peers say!


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 3, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Yes, Yemen has the type of gun laws you want.  And they are the only one, per capita, with more guns than the US.  And what is constantly happening there?  Take a good look.  That would be your future if you had your way.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 3, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> its so easy to just bash guns. its hard to look at all the facts. its hard to realize that guns arent the issue. its easy to repeat talking points. its easy to do what your peers say!



Or you can repeat what YOUR peers say over and over.  I like Common Sense, myself.  

Does that make me a Gun Crazy?  According to the ones that want all guns banned, yes.

Does that make me a Gun Grabber?  According to your bunch, yes.

The old rule of thumb, you know you are right when you have pissed of both sides.  And it appears I have pissed off both sides.  Ergo......


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 3, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



They obviously don't have the type of gun laws I want

I want anyone who isn't a felon or adjudicated to be mentally ill to be able to freely exercise their rights
I want laws that PUNISH those that commit crimes with guns

Get convicted of a crime while in possession of a firearm 10 years no parole
Get convicted of a crime while in possession of a firearm and brandish that firearm 15 years no parole
Get convicted of a crime in which you discharge a firearm and no one is injured  20 years no parole
Get convicted of a crime in which you discharge a firearm and injure anyone add 10 years for each person injured  no parole
Get convicted of a crime where you kill a person with a firearm life no parole or the death penalty

See these are gun laws that do not target law abiding people


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 3, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



gee, you've moved the needle from no infringement to infringement for an after the fact event.  That's progress.

What about those who have been convicted of a violent crime and later were honorably released from parole?

How about those whose rhetoric on the Internet or in space advocates violence?

What about those who were not armed and yet were convicted of domestic violence, stalking, child molestation or grand theft person?

How about those chronic drunks, who become belligerent when under the influence?

Vets with PTSD?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 3, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



FYI I have always held the position that felons and the adjudicated mentally ill not be able to purchase firearms.

BUT due process must be observed and cause found just like in the restriction of any other right.

What part of the phrase  convicted felons do you not understand?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 3, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



then you can't be supporting GOA who don't want ANY guns laws on the books at all.  And many of the Metros already have those laws in place and how is that working out for them?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 3, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Considering I have already said pretty much the same thing, does this mean you are capable of learning?  But unless you believe it's your own idea, you will fight it to the death.  Well, you'll let someone else fight it to the death, you Rexall Ranger.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 3, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Hey, watch it, Junior, Many of my Friends and Acquaintances are Vets with PTSD and we are the least likely to take out the old shooting iron and go beserk.  But rest assured, it there is a pretty damned good reason, we know we are quite capable of using the gun.  That is one of the reasons we are the least likely to brandish one.  The Rexall Rangers all believe they can handle it but we know better.  And I see a lot of Rexall Rangers in here.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 3, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



I certainly can support them because I am not naive enough to think there will never be no gun laws on the books and an organization like GOA will do all that it can to try to achieve a no gun law country but in reality GOA and their extreme stance will merely put the brakes on and minimize the damage you control freaks want to commit


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 3, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



You flatter yourself as you cannot teach me anything.

And I have not changed my mind on that stance and if you want to claim I have then why don't you find a post where I have ever said I want those who have been adjudicated to be mentally ill or convicted felons to have firearms


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 3, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



You shouldn't have guns as you admit to being mentally ill


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 3, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Now I am a control Freak. You left out Liberal, Far Left and Gun Grabber.  I think I covered your method already.  I have pissed off both sides so I must be doing something right.  So keep spewing your crap and more and more, people like me shooting (no pun intended) for the Common Sense Gun Laws are slowing winning.  But I do have to say that you are very entertaining, cupcake.  And keep Rexall Rangering on.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 3, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Wry Catcher said:
> ...



From the sound of things, if both of us were to take a phsyke test, you may not fair too well.  So be careful to whom you want to deny their rights.  The rights you want to deny may be your own.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 3, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I just love it when you get bagged and try and dig your way out.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Dec 3, 2018)

Why would one's _Right_ to own or possess a firearm be restricted for the commission of fraud or grand theft (stealing an expensive bicycle, for example)?  For a self imposed gun expert, it seems Skull Pilot has put little thought into his form of gun control.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 3, 2018)

We have a Second Amendment and should have no security problems.

Gun lovers refuse to become Necessary and muster.  Too lazy?

Why insist on a work ethic from from the Age of Iron, in that case.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 3, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




It is always interesting that the ones bitching the most about wanting "Common Sense" gun control laws never want to implement the sentencing ideas you just posted.....they side with the democrat party and fight to get known, violent, repeat gun offenders released on bail....where they then go out and shoot people, and released early from prison...where they then go out and shoot people....

It almost would seem like they want gun murder in those democrat controlled neighborhoods....


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 3, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



How about those whose rhetoric on the Internet or in space advocates violence?

That is easy....as long as it is just words, you honor the 1st Amendment......and the 2nd.....I know you want to be the thought police, but in our country, all speech is protected.  Otherwise people like you start stripping people of their Constitutional Rights simply because an individual believes there are only 2 genders...


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 3, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



I had to look up Rexall so only old feeble people must get that reference

And yes you want to tell law abiding people which guns they should own and you want the fucking government to crawl up the asses of law abiding citizens for no reason

The second you start telling people what they should or should not do is being a control freak


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 3, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Not me I'm healthy as a horse.

and FYI it's psych test.  

You;re the one who has admitted to having a long term mental illness

so if you had any integrity at all you would turn in your guns to the nearest police station

But you won't because you don't


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 3, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



I see you haven't posted any proof as usual


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 3, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Why would one's _Right_ to own or possess a firearm be restricted for the commission of fraud or grand theft (stealing an expensive bicycle, for example)?  For a self imposed gun expert, it seems Skull Pilot has put little thought into his form of gun control.



IDGAF what felony a piece of shit commits

Why do you want pieces of shit who commit felonies to have guns?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 3, 2018)

We have a Second Amendment and should have no security problems in our free States.  Grab gun lovers not guns!  The People are the militia.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 3, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



You idjit.  We already have similar laws here.  Firearm crimes have extra minimum sentences.  I saw this and thought of  you.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 3, 2018)

2aguy said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



I can tell when you are bagged.  You try the old "Hey, look over there" routine.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 3, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I like the common sense firearms laws we have and the last part of that will come next year.  Then I want them to leave them alone.  So Cupcake, you can keep screeching from the bell tower but you are still nothing but a Rexall Ranger.  You probably don't understand that term.  But it's from a song called Drugstore Cowboy.  You ride the range in your Ford V-8........


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 3, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Tell you what, you want them, come get them.  You can have them one piece at a time.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 3, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Cars are regulated, registered and licensed


And still they cause more deaths every year than firearms. Indisputable proof that government regulation doesn’t work.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 3, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Rural areas also don't have gangs


And who overwhelmingly dominates “rural areas”? Conservatives! And who overwhelmingly dominates densely populated ghettos filled with gangs? Progressives!

Proving once again that conservatives are decent Americans and progressives are miserable dirtbag thugs. Thank you Brain!


----------



## P@triot (Dec 3, 2018)

Brain357 said:


> Hard to get road rage when you never see anyone on the road.


It’s also hard to get road rage when you don’t see any angry, miserable progressives! There is no road rage when one only encounters polite and considerate conservatives. Two traits we’ve never seen from the left.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 3, 2018)

Wry Catcher said:


> Thank you for providing more evidence that licensing and registration ought to be required by the popular vote of citizens in each state.


One monumental problem with that, snowflake. State and local laws *cannot* trump the U.S. Constitution.

This is basic elementary school stuff. Good grief, da fuck is wrong with you?!?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 4, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



I put my money where my mouth is do what I can to protect individual rights

You want to lessen individual rights

So what does that make you?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 4, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Like I said no integrity

You're mentally ill and you can have your guns but you don't want other mentally ill people to have guns

And I don't pick on feeble old men I just laugh at them


----------



## P@triot (Dec 4, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > I like the common sense firearms laws we have and the last part of that will come next year.  Then I want them to leave them alone.
> ...


It makes him a complete and total piece of shit.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 4, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> I like the common sense firearms laws we have


I like the U.S. Constitution. But that’s the difference between Americans (me) and communists (you).


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 4, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I paid the price so you can have your half baked opinions and voice them.  You are just a freeloader.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 4, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



One that paid the price (and so many of my Brothers and Sisters paid the ultimate price) so you could spew your hatred.  So keep freeloading off of people like me.  Unfortunately, it's your right but you haven't paid any blood sweat and tears for that right.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 4, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > I like the common sense firearms laws we have
> ...



I served for over 20 years in the US Military so you could have the right to say crap like this. You freeload and have paid nothing.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 4, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


you didn't fight in any wars where any of our freedoms were in jeopardy
you were a pawn in the games of brinkmanship played by our asshole politicians you're just too stupid to see that
don't kid yourself


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 4, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


So what war specifically did you fight in that if we lost ( or did lose) would we have ended up losing our Constitutional rights?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 4, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



My father died in the service, asshole.

And he died for absolutely nothing


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 4, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



If people like me weren't willing to pay that price, yours would be speaking Russian or Chinese.  Or your parents would have been speaking German or Japanese if it weren't for people like my two Grand Fathers and Uncles and Father.    You are still just a freeloader loudmouth.  Without us, there would be no resistance that keeps the enemy from our doorsteps.  Cowards like you make all kinds of bravado but in the end, you run hiding under your bed hugging your worthless gun.  People like me take it to the enemy or are willing to take it to the enemy and just the willingness keeps the really bad actors away from our shores.  So, keep freeloading away.  But someone will always be there to keep the wolf from your shores.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 4, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Then Him I respect.  And he would be ashamed of his offspring.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 5, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



That's bullshit and you know it.

We never had a war with Russia or China other than  proxy war games and losing any of those like we did in Vietnam would not have meant a takeover of the US

The fact is if we were going to be attacked it wouldn't be with troops it would be with massive missile strikes


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 5, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Take your respect and shove it up your ass motherfucker

you're not good enough to even think about my father


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 5, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



What I do know about you is that you are a fake and a coward that freeloads off of the blood sweat and tears of others.  My Bothers and Sisters know better and will continue to stand guard.  But not for the likes of you.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 5, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



I just realize that wasting my life in some foreign country in an undeclared war against people who are not a threat to the country is a waste of time.

If there was a just war that needed to be fought I would fight it but there hasn't been one in my lifetime.

So go pretend that you actually saved the country from becoming communist by killing Vietnamese women and children it's just one more delusion that you hold in that addled brain of yours


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 5, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I didn't win one bloody thing.  There wasn't a win there at all.  But it kept us from losing it all.  You contributed nothing and, even today, you still contribute nothing.  The Constitution of the United States still lives on and America will see another sun rise in the morning and that's good enough for me.   You big talking freeloaders are just along for the ride and contribute nothing.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 5, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



We weren't going to lose anything if we didn't fight in Vietnam you moron.  We lost that undeclared, unjust war , we failed utterly and what rights did we lose to the Russians and the Vietnamese victors?

NOT A FUCKING ONE and the fucking government wasted the lives of 58000 American citizens who were naive enough to believe the fucking government and tens of thousands more who had their lives ruined by injuries and then were abandoned by the fucking government.  ALL FOR FUCKING NOTHING.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 5, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> My Bothers and Sisters know better and will continue to stand guard.


Dude...the only thing you stand for is government handouts. I’ve done more for the U.S. Constitution in any given hour than you’ve done your entire miserable life.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 5, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Ladies & Gentlemen...I rest my case. Duh-ryl here thinks it is “crap” to put the U.S. Constitution first.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 5, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> I served...in the US Military


So did Nidal Hasan. And like you, he hated the U.S. and the constitution.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 5, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't win one bloody thing.  There wasn't a win there at all.
> ...


And who got us into that shit-hole with absolutely no intent to win? John F. Kennedy (D) and Lyndon B. Johnson (D). One call _always_ count on the Dumbocrats to hurt the United States.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 5, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > My Bothers and Sisters know better and will continue to stand guard.
> ...



You mean by running your mouth?  That is a given.  But have you ever offered to put your butt on the line to defend it?  You never have.  You are nothing but a Rexall Ranger.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 5, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



You only use parts of it.  And that is crap.  If you claim to put the US Constitution first, put it all first,not just the parts that you agree with.  Your screaming over and over, "That's Unconstitutional" on ever ruling is just crap.  The Justices can only rule in favor of the Constitution and they cannot write any new laws.  But since you only use part of the Constitution then you won't agree.  You do more damage than good.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 5, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > I served...in the US Military
> ...



Tell me, what part of the Constitution do I hate.  You brought it up.  Now tell us all so we can know.  And then I get to do the same with you.  You game?


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 5, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




Leftard jurists see the U.S constitution as a flexible document that they interpret to fit their little commie agenda. They are using their position to tear down the very fabric of what this country once stood for. Legislating from the bench is a "leftard thing".


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 5, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



They followed Eisenhowers lead like they did almost everything they did in their time in office.  You may want to remove JFK from that list.  It was LBJ that expanded it into a war, not JFK.  JFK pretty much followed Eisenhowers plan.  You should write a book on this subject but make sure you start if off with "Once Upon a Time".


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 5, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...




Eisenhower was a CFR member and it was only towards the end of his last term did he come to the realization that the shadow government/military industrial complex had usurped his authority. Trump is learning that now.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 5, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Do you ever wonder why so many cases are not heard?  How about most of them.  The only reason Heller V was heard was it was in DC which is governed by the the Federal and Heller V DC, DC was so far out in left field, it was just a punt for a ruling.  And no, it doesn't say all the crap most of you gun nutters say it does.  Not the actual ruling itself.  It's a simple ruling and stays within the 2nd amendment.  DC isn't governed by the 10th amendment like a state is.  Therefore, it took the Supreme Court to rule on it.  Otherwise, the modern day Supreme Court has been avoiding 2nd amendment cases like the plague.  Of course, in the response of denying hearing it, they put some pretty good dings on the various state and federal congressionals.    It's not a left nor a right thing.  It's an American Thing.  Use ALL of the Constitution instead of just the parts that you agree with.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 5, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Yes, Eisenhower made that point of warning against the Military Complex.  But I don't think Trump is bright enough to figure it out.  And his Ego would never allow him to admit it.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 5, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



I believe that underestimating Trump is a very bad idea.........


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 5, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Well, we did underestimate him in many ways both good and bad.  Too bad there isn't somewhere in between.


----------



## Dale Smith (Dec 5, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Well, we will see what happens going forward. There are many things that I like that Trump has done and some things I am not on board with. If Trump was really recruited by the white hats to try and turn this "ship" away from the iceberg, we all win, if not? Then he is simply another deep state puppet and we are fucked. Thus far the jury is still out as far as I am concerned.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2018)

We have a Second Amendment and should have no security problems in our free States.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 6, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> We have a Second Amendment and should have no security problems in our free States.



Unless a bunch of yours decides to do the "Revolution" like what went down in New Mexico.  Luckily, training to attack police stations and military posts and having heavy weapons is against both New Mexico State Laws and Federal Firearms Laws and they were cleaned out.  The Judge recognized them as transplants from  Georgia and denied them bail.  The Feds picked them up and they have disappeared into the Terrorist System like they should be.  Domestic Terrorism is treated exactly like Foreign Terrorism.  Their actions were condone  and supported by people just like you.  They will never see the light of day again  and we won't have to ever hear about them again.  Your Diety, the Tumpster said only a few days ago for you to start getting ready.  he said that right after the House was taken over by the other party.  I wonder, Get read for what?  Are you getting ready?

You Trumpsters will throw the Constitution out the window on  a seconds  notice if you thought you could be successful in your "Revolution".  People like me stand in your way for that  who do support the Constitution, all of it, not just part of it.  So  don't blow smoke up others skirts.  We are watching you.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2018)

Our State Governor is the commander in chief of our State militia.

Our State Militia really should be fire suppression qualified and jump capable.

We also should have a State Corps of Engineers to engineer fine and wonderful, State Capital solutions to our urban issues.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 6, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Our State Governor is the commander in chief of our State militia.
> 
> Our State Militia really should be fire suppression qualified and jump capable.
> 
> We also should have a State Corps of Engineers to engineer fine and wonderful, State Capital solutions to our urban issues.



I know of only two really top notch State Militias that have proven themselves time and time again.  One is in California who worked the Fires and Floods and the other is Texas who worked the Hurricanes, Tornadoes and floods.  Both are head and shoulders above FEMA.  But neither would actually do the job of the Fire Fighters.  What they excel in is emergency services on a very, very short notice.  No Federal Unit can respond that quickly.  

I am especially familiar with the Texas State Militia where almost ALL State Cops, Rangers, Local Cops, Sheriffs, Firefighters etc. are part of that Militia.  It's also made up of thousands of regular people.  Notice just how quickly those fishing boats were introduced to get people to safety.  Or how quickly people were evacuated before the building burned down because of gas leaks, etc..  These people are real heroes.  

I don't know if they can really help with the Urban Issues.  That's more a Economic issue that is beyond them.  It's not beyond the Governors office though.  Or the State Congress.  Or the State Businesses.  I just don't see how rebuilding a n urban area would  help if there still was no jobs.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 6, 2018)

A State Corps of Engineers would be on top of State wide programs and their, juxtaposition.  

Unlike venture capitalists.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 6, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> A State Corps of Engineers would be on top of State wide programs and their, juxtaposition.
> 
> Unlike venture capitalists.



Then those programs, buildings and business would be state owned.  Are you sure you want this?  Seeing your other views, I doubt it.  But the State can make it worthwhile enough to get venture capitalists to invest in it.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 7, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > A State Corps of Engineers would be on top of State wide programs and their, juxtaposition.
> ...


Not sure what you mean.  I only advocate for the physical layer of Infrastructure to be under Government organization.

Lowering costs for the private sector, is what the public sector should be doing.


----------



## basquebromance (Dec 7, 2018)

97% of Americans believe that there should be Universal Background Checks. Name one thing Americans agree on more than that. Yet, our Congress has not passed UBC, makes you wonder whether they truly represent the people, or institutions like the NRA


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 7, 2018)

We have a Second Amendment and should have no security problems in our free States.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 7, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> We have a Second Amendment and should have no security problems in our free States.



Yes, we should have no security problems until you introduce people into the equation.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 8, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > We have a Second Amendment and should have no security problems in our free States.
> ...


Don't grab guns, grab gun lovers and Regulate them Well!


----------



## P@triot (Dec 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> But have you ever offered to put your butt on the line to defend it?


Every single day, fragile little snowflake. Every single day.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 12, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Don't grab guns, grab gun lovers and Regulate them Well!


Federal law *10USC246* states that the militia has the right to be unorganized. Which means they have the right to be unregulated.


> 10USC246
> (*b*)The classes of the militia are—
> (*2*)the *unorganized* militia, which consists of the members of the militia who are *not* members of the National Guard or the Naval Militia.​


You _should_ know, snowflake. You’re the one who introduced *10USC246 *into this thread. Unfortunately, like everything else you post, you didn’t have a fuck’n clue what it said before you spouted off at the mouth about it.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


You’ve proven you hate all of it. Especially the 2nd Amendment. And I have absolutely no interest in playing any games with you. You’re ignorant and you’re an asshole. Two traits I avoid playing games with.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 12, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Don't grab guns, *grab* *gun* *lovers* and Regulate them Well!


Please note how Daniel is advocating for government to grab U.S. citizens (sans a warrant or probable cause). Typical of a fascist.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 12, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Our State Militia really should be fire suppression qualified and jump capable.


That would require a drastic reduction in federal taxes, snowflake (something you oppose) so that states could increase state taxes to cover these new state costs.

Oops. You continue to illustrate why *nobody* takes the left seriously about _anything_.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 12, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > But have you ever offered to put your butt on the line to defend it?
> ...



Hiding in your hole in the ground, walking around with your smug look on your face in an area that you have more of a chance of being struck by two meteors in a row against being murdered isn't doing a damned thing.  You want to contribute?   Join the Fire Department, How about the Police Department.  I hear the Emergency Room needs help.  Become an EMT.  Or you can join the US Military and go over seas and put your butt on the line that way and contribute with people that may have to pay the supreme price to pay for YOUR freedom, you freekin lowlife freeloader.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 12, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



I see, when you are faced with proving your statements, you just insult and run away.  Good for you, you freeking Freeloader.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 12, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Don't grab guns, grab gun lovers and Regulate them Well!
> ...




That was put in so that the Governor could have his State Militia that was exempt from being Federalized.  If a Governor doesn't wish for his citizens to be taken into the Federal Military by, say, draft, he calls them up to the state militia and they are now exempt as long as they are eligible for the exemption under federal law.  The Governor can call up the entire State of qualified people if he wishes.  The person doesn't even have to report, he's just automatically part of the State Militia.  In affect, he's part of the unorganized militia until either the Feds call him up or the Governor calls him up.;  It's not a bunch of dudes in pickle suites running around the woods playing soldier.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


I provided a *clear* answer, you illiterate nitwit.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Hiding in your hole in the ground, walking around with your smug look on your face in an area that you have more of a chance of being struck by two meteors in a row against being murdered isn't doing a damned thing.  You want to contribute?   Join the Fire Department, How about the Police Department.  I hear the Emergency Room needs help.  Become an EMT.  Or you can join the US Military and go over seas and put your butt on the line that way and contribute with people that may have to pay the supreme price to pay for YOUR freedom, you freekin lowlife freeloader.


It’s always comical listening to cowardly internet Rambos ramble.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


You’re right...because those people are literally “organized” you nitwit. Just stop talking already. You’re exposing yourself as the _ultimate_ buffoon.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 12, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



You provided nothing but your own slighted opinion with nothing to base it on except for your own hate.  Well, cupcake, you can go back to being the freedom freeloader you really are.  You are dismissed.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 12, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Hiding in your hole in the ground, walking around with your smug look on your face in an area that you have more of a chance of being struck by two meteors in a row against being murdered isn't doing a damned thing.  You want to contribute?   Join the Fire Department, How about the Police Department.  I hear the Emergency Room needs help.  Become an EMT.  Or you can join the US Military and go over seas and put your butt on the line that way and contribute with people that may have to pay the supreme price to pay for YOUR freedom, you freekin lowlife freeloader.
> ...



This Rambo and others like him paid for your freedoms.  You are nothing but a Freedom Freeloader.  And only you would think Rambo was real.  He's as fictitious as you doing anything Patriotic.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 12, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



You want me to stop talking because I am not saying exactly what you demand what you want me to say.  Figures.  Yes, when the "Revolution" comes, I suspect I am really high on your list.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Yes, when the "Revolution" comes, I suspect I am really high on your list.


Snowflake...I have really bad news for you. You’re not important enough to be on “really high” on _anyone’s_ list for _anything_. You’re just not that important.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 12, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> You are dismissed.


But, despite your best efforts, at least I’m *not* disarmed!


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 12, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, when the "Revolution" comes, I suspect I am really high on your list.
> ...



Ah, cupcake, you trying to hurt my feelings?  Or is your list so long that you just won't find the time.  Guess I can sleep well tonight.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 12, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > You are dismissed.
> ...



You still here?  You have been dismissed.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 13, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Don't grab guns, grab gun lovers and Regulate them Well!
> ...


Nobody takes the right wing seriously about the law.  

This is the common law for the common defense:  _The defense and protection of the state and of the United States is an obligation of all persons within the state. The legislature shall provide for the discharge of this obligation and for the maintenance and regulation of an organized militia._


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 13, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Don't grab guns, *grab* *gun* *lovers* and Regulate them Well!
> ...


To make Rules for the Government and Regulation of the land and naval Forces;

To provide for calling forth the Militia to execute the Laws of the Union, suppress Insurrections and repel Invasions;


----------



## P@triot (Dec 15, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Nobody takes the right wing seriously about the law.


That’s hilarious since I quoted _you_...


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 16, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody takes the right wing seriously about the law.
> ...


lol.  This is the law: To provide for calling forth the Militia


----------



## P@triot (Dec 20, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


You insisted that *10USC246 *was the law. _Oops_.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 20, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Don't grab guns, grab gun lovers and Regulate them Well!
> ...



Once again, you read into the law something that isn't there.   The law does NOT say that the unorganized militia has the right NOT to be regulated.  Stop making shit up.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 20, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Our supreme law of the land is more supreme.  10USC246 is a provision.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 20, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



You should realize that neither of you are making sense anymore,don't you.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 20, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


i understand our Constitution.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 20, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Once again, you read into the law something that isn't there.   The law does NOT say that the unorganized militia has the right NOT to be regulated.


What do you think “unorganized” means? You poor little dimwit.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 20, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> i understand our Constitution.


Um...no you don’t. You’ve never even read it and you know it.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 20, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Our supreme law of the land is more supreme.  10USC246 is a provision.


It can’t be a “provision” if it is unconstitutional. And if it is constitutional, then it is in play and not in conflict with the U.S. Constitution.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 20, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, you read into the law something that isn't there.   The law does NOT say that the unorganized militia has the right NOT to be regulated.
> ...



Let's try this again.  The Organized Militia are Organized by the State Governor.  The Unorganized Militia is every able bodied men from 18 to 45 that are NOT Organized Militia.  Yes, cupcake, that's means you as well and almost everyone you pass on the street from the ages of 18-45 that is neither State Militia or Federalized.  You dipstick don't just create an Unorganized Militia, it's there without your help.  And it has nothing to do with you idjits running around the woods in a pickle suit playing with guns.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 21, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > i understand our Constitution.
> ...


better than the whole and entire, right wing.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 21, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Our supreme law of the land is more supreme.  10USC246 is a provision.
> ...


To make Rules for the Government and Regulation of the land and naval Forces;


----------



## P@triot (Dec 21, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Nobody mentioned any of that or argued that. Why do you resort to a straw man when you get embarrassed? The “unorganized” militia _is_ “unregulated”.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 21, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


See? You just admitted not reading it. And yet you open your mouth about it. Pure ignorance.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 21, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Your nervous tick of quoting something completely unrelated in a desperate attempt to change the subject when your ignorance has been exposed, is really idiotic.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 21, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Show me where there is a law that says that Unregulated Militia cannot be regulated?  This going to be fun.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 22, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


nobody takes the right wing seriously about the law, Constitutional or otherwise.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 22, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


they like to make up stories.  

This is the common law for the common defense:

_The defense and protection of the state and of the United States is an obligation of all persons within the state. The legislature shall provide for the discharge of this obligation and for the maintenance and regulation of an organized militia._


----------



## P@triot (Dec 22, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


And there we see it _again_...that nervous tick of posting something completely unrelated in a desperate attempt to change the subject when your ignorance has been exposed.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 22, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Show me where there is a law that says that Unregulated Militia cannot be regulated?  This going to be fun.


There part where it recognizes the *right* to be “unorganized”.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 22, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


To make Rules for the Government and Regulation of the land and naval Forces;


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 22, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Show me where there is a law that says that Unregulated Militia cannot be regulated?  This going to be fun.
> ...


Legislators have the power to Organize the militia.  Being unorganized must mean it is no longer about our Second Amendment and must be about natural rights.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 22, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


And there we see it _again_...that nervous tick of posting something completely unrelated in a desperate attempt to change the subject when your ignorance has been exposed. Lather. Rinse. Repeat.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 22, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


a nervous appeal to ignorance?   i cited our federal Constitution.  

the unorganized militia can never be, well regulated without Government recognition.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 22, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Being unorganized must mean it is no longer about our Second Amendment and must be about natural rights.


It’s about both, actually. You would know that if you weren’t so astoundingly ignorant of the U.S. Constitution and U.S. history. See, my rights are unlimited. They only end where someone else begins. The founders were abundantly clear about that. However, out of an abundance of fear, they created the Bill of Rights for the rights they felt were so extremely important, they needed “extra” security.

The irony? Alexander Hamilton actually argued against the Bill of Rights fearing that ignorant people such as yourself would view the Bill of Rights as the extent of our rights - rather than the bare minimum necessities which required additional securing. He articulated that in Federalist No. 84


> “I go further, and affirm that *bills* *of* *rights*, in the sense and to the extent in which they are contended for, are not only unnecessary in the proposed Constitution, but *would* *even* *be* *dangerous*. *They would contain various exceptions to powers not granted; *and, on this very account, would afford a colorable pretext to claim more than were granted. *For why declare that things shall not be done which there is no power to do? *Why, for instance, should it be said that the liberty of the press shall not be restrained, when no power is given by which restrictions may be imposed? I will not contend that such a provision would confer a regulating power; but it is evident that it would furnish, to men disposed to usurp, a plausible pretense for claiming that power.”


You are the exact ignorant person that Alexander Hamilton feared when he argued against the Bill of Rights. My rights are *not* limited to the 2nd Amendment or the Bill of Rights.

Excerpt From The Federalist Papers
James Madison. This material may be protected by copyright.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 22, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> i cited our federal Constitution.


Yes you did. Specifically, a section which had *nothing* to do with what we were talking about.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 22, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Being unorganized must mean it is no longer about our Second Amendment and must be about natural rights.
> ...


i would believe you; but you omit the supremacy of our supreme law of the land, in any conflict of laws. 

It it is not specifically about the militia; it must be about natural rights.  

Natural rights are not recognized in our Second Amendment; only civil rights.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 22, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > i cited our federal Constitution.
> ...


Congress has plenary power over calling out the militia.


----------



## Pilot1 (Dec 22, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Congress has plenary power over calling out the militia.



You're absolute OBSESSION with tying the Militia to a requirement under the Second Amendment is bordering on Mental Illness.  The 2A is an INDVIDUAL RIGHT, separate from being in any Militia.

That being said we are all in the Militia by U.S. Code, so covered for the Right to Keep, and BEAR arms from that perspective as well.  

The Supreme Court ruled that the 2A is an INVIDUAL RIGHT.  

You mention Militia in almost every post.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 22, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Congress has plenary power over calling out the militia.
> ...


There are no Individual rights in our Second Amendment.  Your right wing fantasy is duly noted.  All terms are plural and collective.


----------



## Pilot1 (Dec 22, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> There are no Individual rights in our Second Amendment.  Your right wing fantasy is duly noted.  All terms are plural and collective.



We've been down this road before, yet your obsession is duly noted.  The Supreme Court has ruled it is an INDIVDUAL RIGHT.  Until the Constitution is amended, then that is THE LAW.

"THE PEOPLE's" RIGHT to keep, and bear arms is guaranteed by the Constitution.  It doesn't say 
"GOVERNMENT'S" Right.  The People are made up of Individual Citizens.  If you don't see that, you are just deluded, and obsessed.  

Do you not acknowledge the Supreme Court as the final interpreter of the Constitution?  If so you are advocation criminal LAWLESSNESS.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 22, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > There are no Individual rights in our Second Amendment.  Your right wing fantasy is duly noted.  All terms are plural and collective.
> ...


natural rights are in State Constitutions and available via Due Process; not our Second Article of Amendment.


----------



## Pilot1 (Dec 22, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> natural rights are in State Constitutions and available via Due Process; not our Second Article of Amendment.



Government, especially the Federal Government does NOT GRANT US RIGHTS.  They are held by the fact we are humans.  All government can do is document that those rights will not be infringed.  That is why the 2A is worded that way.  It doesn't say the Federal government gives you that right to exercise.  It says you're right, that you already posses, will not be infringed.

Why would you want to grant that much power of Government over you.  Neither State, nor Federal government can GRANT YOU RIGHTS.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 22, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


And the PEOPLE have the right to decide whether or not to answer that call.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 22, 2018)

Pilot1 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > natural rights are in State Constitutions and available via Due Process; not our Second Article of Amendment.
> ...


Civil rights are expressly declared; they are not implied.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 22, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


militia means, callable to Arms.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 22, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> natural rights are in State Constitutions and available via Due Process; not our Second Article of Amendment.


No they are not, you imbecile. We have been over this many times. Why you insist on repeating your *lies* is beyond me.

We have 50 “state constitutions” you imbecile. That would mean we would all have separate and different “natural rights”.
The U.S. Constitution and federal law trump state laws. That means we would have no natural rights as the federal government could override them.
God damn, you are the dumbest little monkey in America. Peddle your nonsense somewhere else.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 22, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> militia means, callable to Arms.


And liberty means “the freedom *not* to answer the call”. Nobody in the militia (organized or unorganized) can be coerced into service. Never have been. Never will be.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 22, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > natural rights are in State Constitutions and available via Due Process; not our Second Article of Amendment.
> ...


why should Anyone take right wingers seriously about the law, Constitutional or otherwise?


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 22, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > militia means, callable to Arms.
> ...


the militia can be drafted.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 22, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Show me where there is a law that says that Unregulated Militia cannot be regulated?  This going to be fun.
> ...



So you have the right to be unorganized.  You also have the  right to be disorganized. And you have the right to be stupid.  But when you are, the rest of us have the right to regulate your more dangerous actions.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 22, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Yeah...keep telling yourself that snowflake.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 22, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Because we’ve actually read it (unlike you nitwits) and because we don’t make shit up (like you nitwits do).


----------



## P@triot (Dec 22, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Drafted is just another way to say “call”.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 23, 2018)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



You do It all the  time, cupcake.  You interpret it the  way you want it to read and then you hammer away thinking everyone else should do the same.  You are nothing but an Internet Bully.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 26, 2018)

Daryl Hunt said:


> You are nothing but an Internet Bully.


But in all fairness...you’re nothing but an internet idiot. I’d much rather be a “bully” than a moron.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 26, 2018)

The progressive indoctrination continues...

NY officials host toy gun buyback: ‘Saying no to guns is important — even toy guns.’ Police agree.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 27, 2018)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > You are nothing but an Internet Bully.
> ...



The last time I called someone like you a Moron, I got a ton of misspelled hate-mail from the real morons and had to publicly apologize.  It seems that you don't measure up to their standards and they feel insulted.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 1, 2019)

Thank God for their *right* to keep and bear arms...

Off-duty officer, citizen, thwart potential church massacre early Sunday in Texas


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 1, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Thank God for their *right* to keep and bear arms...
> 
> Off-duty officer, citizen, thwart potential church massacre early Sunday in Texas



Two things.  Page not found.

Second thing.  This doesn't count on your wet dreams.  Almost all Police Forces require their cops to be armed at all times even when "Off Duty" since cops are only technically off duty.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 2, 2019)

Thank God for their *right* to keep and bear arms...

Police: Armed good Samaritan held drunk driver at gunpoint, 'probably prevented a tragedy'


----------



## P@triot (Jan 30, 2019)

Thank God for their *right* to keep and bear arms...


> A suspected robber is dead after allegedly trying to rob a Family Dollar in Dekalb County, Georgia, and ignoring the customer who was armed behind him during the altercation.


Another crime averted because the 2nd Amendment was upheld in Georgia.

Robber points gun at Family Dollar employees — his last mistake was ignoring an armed customer behind him


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 30, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Thank God for their *right* to keep and bear arms...
> 
> 
> > A suspected robber is dead after allegedly trying to rob a Family Dollar in Dekalb County, Georgia, and ignoring the customer who was armed behind him during the altercation.
> ...



So you just pull your gun and start blasting away.  Ignoring the fact that the gunman had not shot anything as of yet and was, so far, just wanted the money.  Hey, cupake, a cop would not have fired so quickly.  Your hero just started blasting away.  No one needed to die that day, probably.  Just now much blood lust is required to satisfy your blood lust.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 30, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Thank God for their *right* to keep and bear arms...
> 
> Police: Armed good Samaritan held drunk driver at gunpoint, 'probably prevented a tragedy'



Well, I guess in your eyes, this was a failure.  Your Good Samaritan didn't fill the bad guy full of holes.  He did the same actions as a cop.  I comment his actions.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 30, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> So you just pull your gun and start blasting away.  *Ignoring the fact that the gunman had not shot anything as of yet*...


Vintage left-wing “logic”...He wants to wait until the gunman fires and people are *dead* _before_ any action are taken. God damn Duh-ryl is d-u-m-b. He is such a redneck hillbilly.

Snowflake...the law doesn’t require one to wait until they are dead before responding. The law says if you point a gun at me or anyone else around me, I can respond with lethal force. That’s why authorities, the citizens of that community, and even the media is referring to that citizen as a “Good Samaritan” while your ass sits there crying. The fact is, you’re scared. As a life long thug who preys off of the innocent, you’re scare shitless that more people are going to start carrying.

Well...you should be scared. You dumb thug.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 30, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > So you just pull your gun and start blasting away.  *Ignoring the fact that the gunman had not shot anything as of yet*...
> ...



There was NO indication that gunman was using the gun for anything other than the shock value.  No one had to die that day.  And if the gun was pointed at the innocents head, shooting the gunman could have caused the gunmans gun to go off.  Luckily, it didn't go off.  And since it didn't, it reinforces that fact that he was using it as a shock value rather than as an intent to kill.  No one had to die that day.  And it very well could have been at least two people that could have died that day, not just one.  You rexall rangers sure do like your cowboy Ned Buntline Stories.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 30, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> There was NO indication that gunman was using the gun for anything other than the shock value.


If you're dumb enough to use a firearm in an armed robbery for "shock value", you absolutely *deserve* to die. And that's exactly why you're so upset. You're worried you won't be able to prey on people anymore. You're worried you might get your dumb head blown off. You should be worried. Stop being a thug, you piece of shit.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 30, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> There was NO indication that gunman was using the gun for anything other than the shock value.


Being a thug and an anti-American, you don't realize that that is *not* how the law works. A man brandishes a gun or a knife in a menacing manner, the law permits a person to respond in self-defense with _lethal_ force. Deal with it, Duh-ryl. Stop being a thug and you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 30, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> No one had to die that day.


Right? If you and your fellow thugs would stop acting like thugs, no one would die. It really is that simple.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 30, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> And if the gun was pointed at the innocents head, shooting the gunman could have caused the gunmans gun to go off.


LMAO!!! This isn't Hollywood, internet Rambo. This is why people completely and totally ignorant about firearms shouldn't speak about firearms.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 30, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > There was NO indication that gunman was using the gun for anything other than the shock value.
> ...



Other people's lives are so cheap to you.  No wonder you live alone and have never done anything worth anything furthering the betterment of humanity.  Your opinion means absolutely nothing since it's never been backed up by action.  So go ahead and live in your little world you have created.  Meanwhile, the rest of us will continue to contribute to the real world.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 30, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > No one had to die that day.
> ...



Your opinion means nothing since you have never contributed a thing to society.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 30, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > And if the gun was pointed at the innocents head, shooting the gunman could have caused the gunmans gun to go off.
> ...



LOL, It appears that you get your rexall ranger directly from a Rambo I movie.  No wonder you live alone inside that cave way out in the middle of nowhere.  It sucks to be you.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 30, 2019)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > militia means, callable to Arms.
> ...



Since you have never been called (and if you ever were, you didn't respond to it) then you have never paid those dues.  You are a Rexall Ranger Wannabe Neverwas.  I can live with being a has been.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 30, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...



He's not really a right winger.  HE's a fruitcake cupcake.  He is afraid we are going to take one of his little toys away from him.  But he won't lift a finger to stand up for anyone elses rights other than come onto this message base and rag on and on.  He only cares about himself and no other people.  I don't worry about him EVER don't anything violent.  He would have to have a backbone to do that and he has none.  Besides, there has been enough holes in his story that suggest his background is false anyway.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 31, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> I don't worry about him EVER don't anything *violent*.  He would have to have a *backbone* to do that and he has none.


Did you get that, folks? Duh-ryl believes it takes a “backbone” to commit “violence”. Only thugs think like that. Rational people understand that only cowards engage in violence.

There’s a reason Duh-ryl desperately wants everyone disarmed. That reason is painfully obvious.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 31, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Other people's lives are so cheap to you.


Awe...it’s ok ‘lil buddy. 

You want the good people to die. And you get your cross-dressing thong in a bunch of every time one of your fellow thugs die.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 31, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> I don't worry about him EVER don't anything violent.


That’s the only intelligent thing you’ve ever said. You don’t have to worry about me doing anything violent because I’m a law abiding citizen (unlike you) and I’m sane (u like you).


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Feb 1, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > I don't worry about him EVER don't anything *violent*.  He would have to have a *backbone* to do that and he has none.
> ...



Not everyone should be disarmed.  Just you, the clinically insane.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 1, 2019)

Three more thugs like Duh-ryl eliminated by a peaceful and law abiding citizen.


> Police said one of the suspects was found dead in front of the house, one fled on foot and the others fled in a car, KPRC-TV reported. The car crashed into a pole near Harrisburg Boulevard and a man was found dead inside. Another man ran out of the car, fell in the street and later died.


Bye-bye thugs! Bye-bye! Thank God for this homeowners *right* to keep and bear arms.

Houston homeowner shoots burglars attempting to break in, kills three


----------



## P@triot (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## danielpalos (Feb 9, 2019)

We should have no illegal problem because we have a naturalization clause not any form of immigration clause; all foreign nationals in the US should be federally identified.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 9, 2019)

Another armed citizen prevents another crime...

WATCH: Son Holds Burglary Suspects at Gunpoint Outside Parents' Home


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 9, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Another armed citizen prevents another crime...
> 
> WATCH: Son Holds Burglary Suspects at Gunpoint Outside Parents' Home


why do we need alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror?


----------



## P@triot (Feb 9, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> why do we need alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror?


Because you claim the “General Welfare” clause grants the federal government the power and our elected representatives on the left have deemed it is in the “general welfare” of the people to wage wars on crime, drugs, and terror.

Sorry...you created the problem. You can’t have it both ways son.


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 9, 2019)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > why do we need alleged wars on crime, drugs, and terror?
> ...


there are no express powers for those policies. 

Providing for the general welfare is the actual power not the general warfare.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 9, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> there are no express powers for those policies.


According to you, there *is*. The "General Welfare" clause is that "express power". You said so.


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 9, 2019)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > there are no express powers for those policies.
> ...


Yes, it is a general power for the general welfare not a special pleading power for the general warfare.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 9, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


And elected left-wing officials have deemed it in the “general welfare” of the people to engage in the general warfare.

It’s funny to watch you regret shredding the U.S. Constitution when it doesn’t work for your sick agenda.


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 9, 2019)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


there is no special pleading general warfare clause.

there is Only a general welfare clause and a common defense clause.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 9, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> there is Only a general welfare clause and a common defense clause.


Yep...and elected left-wing officials have deemed it in the “general welfare” of the people to engage in the general warfare.

It’s funny to watch you regret shredding the U.S. Constitution when it doesn’t work for your sick agenda.


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 9, 2019)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > there is Only a general welfare clause and a common defense clause.
> ...


their is no power delegated for that purpose.  only the right wing believes in, all for the general warfare and none for the general welfare.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 9, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Snowflake...you claimed the were powers for that purpose. Now you’re contradicting your own position.


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 10, 2019)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


only if you don't understand the meaning of words.  we have a general welfare clause and a common defense clause.  

it is either for the general welfare not the general malfare or general warfare and common defense.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 10, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> only if you don't understand the meaning of words.


And clearly you don’t since you consistently contradict your own positions. A common problem for Paid Russian Trolls since English is not their native language.


danielpalos said:


> we have a general welfare clause and a common defense clause.


Yep. And according to _you_, the “General Welfare” clause gives the federal government the *unlimited* power to do as they deem is in the “general welfare” of the people. That’s what our elected officials have done with their war on crime, drugs, and terror.


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 10, 2019)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > only if you don't understand the meaning of words.
> ...


only the right wing, Never gets it.

There is no general warfare or common offense clause.  Our general welfare clause is General, and we have express examples and qualifications.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 10, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> There is no general warfare or common offense clause.  Our general welfare clause is General, and we have express examples and qualifications.


Uh...according to _you_, the “General Welfare” clause gives the federal government the *unlimited* power to do as they deem is in the “general welfare” of the people. That’s what our elected officials have done with their war on crime, drugs, and terror!


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 10, 2019)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > There is no general warfare or common offense clause.  Our general welfare clause is General, and we have express examples and qualifications.
> ...


lol.  it is only unlimited when applied for the general welfare not the general warfare or the common offense.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 10, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> lol.  *it is only unlimited *when applied for the general welfare not the general warfare or the common offense.


There it is ladies and gentlemen...a typical left-wing lunatic admitting that they believe the government wields “unlimited” power.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 10, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> lol.  it is only unlimited when applied for the general welfare not the general warfare or the common offense.


And as stated...the elected officials have deemed it in the “general welfare” of the American people to wage a war on crime, drugs, and terror. What part of this are you not understanding? I cannot dumb this down for you any further.


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 10, 2019)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > lol.  *it is only unlimited *when applied for the general welfare not the general warfare or the common offense.
> ...


our welfare clause is general not limited.


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 10, 2019)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > lol.  it is only unlimited when applied for the general welfare not the general warfare or the common offense.
> ...


lol.  unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed, promotes the general welfare, not the general warfare.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 10, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed, promotes the general welfare


No. No, that “promotes” the general parasite such as yourself. Paying people not to work doesn’t work. Plus, we’re $21 trillion in debt so we couldn’t do it even if it did work.


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 11, 2019)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed, promotes the general welfare
> ...


why do say that?


----------



## P@triot (Feb 11, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > danielpalos said:
> ...


Because it is 100% *fact*.


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 12, 2019)

P@triot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


in right wing fantasy you are Always right, simply Because you are on the Right Wing.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Feb 12, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> in right wing fantasy you are Always right, simply Because you are on the Right Wing.


Our constitution is express, not implied.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 23, 2019)

Indisputable proof that the left’s entire narrative on gun control is *false*:


> Almost immediately after news of the mass shooting spread, Democrats and gun control advocates — before many of the basic details were reported, yet alone known — used the tragedy to bolster the gun control narrative.
> 
> *What did police say?*
> According to law enforcement, *the* *killer* *was* *a* *convicted* *felon*. That means he was already ineligible to purchase or possess a firearm.
> ...


So the _government_ one of the three most radical left-wing states, with possibly the strictest gun control, handed a convicted felon a firearms license despite the fact that he was a felon (which violates their own policy).

Yeah...more gun control is what is need. Because...you know...government will keep you safe.

Dems call for more gun control after Aurora shooting. Then police chief reveals fact that busts the narrative.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 25, 2019)

Indisputable proof that the left’s entire narrative on gun control is *false*:


> Washington, D.C. – According to a new report released by the FBI, citizens successfully intervened in eight active shooter incidents in 2016 and 2017.
> 
> The FBI report says that the citizens “safely and successfully” ended the shooting by confronting the shooter. “Their selfless actions likely saved many lives,” the report stated.


That’s a report from none other than the F.B.I. acknowledging that armed citizens stop and prevent mass shootings regularly.

New FBI Report: Armed Citizens Stopped 4 Recent Active Shooters - Blue Lives Matter


----------



## P@triot (Mar 5, 2019)

Every single day in this country, armed citizens prevent horrific crimes...


> But once inside the apartment, her boyfriend grabbed a gun and started shooting, KTRK said. Doorbell surveillance video showed the moment gunfire commenced, after which two of the three suspects hightailed for less-lethal pastures.


There is a reason the left so desperately wants to disarm the American people (hint: the thugs are on the left).

Crooks pull guns on pregnant woman, boyfriend and force them into apartment — but boyfriend has surprise waiting


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 6, 2019)

We about a corps of unorganized militia per year due to a lack of wellness of regulation.  That statistic should be reduced to more appropriate levels.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 10, 2019)

After gun control failed (as all rationale and logical people knew it would), the progressive nitwits are now going after knives. The left won’t be happy until they can control everything in a totalitarian state.

Walmart steps up 'knife control' in Britain


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 10, 2019)

everybody knows, a quarterstaff is better.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 11, 2019)

More indisputable proof that the left’s entire narrative on gun control is *false*:


> February has produced even more evidence that the fundamental right to keep and bear arms is not an anachronism that no longer deserves constitutional protection, but a vital tool safeguarding individual liberty.


Every single day in America, lives are saved and crimes are averted thanks to our right to keep and bear arms.

New Cases of Armed Citizens Stopping Criminals in February


----------



## P@triot (Mar 19, 2019)

Every single day in America, lives are saved and crimes are averted thanks to our right to keep and bear arms.

Man walks into his house, intruder exits room 'yelling and screaming.' The next sound is the homeowner firing his gun.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 2, 2019)

Every single day in America, lives are saved and crimes are averted thanks to our *right* to keep and bear arms.


> Phoenix police said two men tried to enter the house just after 1 a.m. when the homeowner shot them both, the outlet reported. One of the men, identified as 34-year-old Michael Ahumada, *was killed*, AZfamily reported. The other man, 33, was taken to a hospital where he's listed in *critical* but stable *condition*, the outlet said.


This could not have gone any better. Armed citizen safe. Dirt-bag #1 dead (preventing future crimes, protecting potential victims, and saving tax payers a fortune). Dirt-bag #2 in critical condition (he won’t be bothering anyone for a long time).

Homeowner issues bold warning to crooks after intruder's fatal miscalculation: 'If they come in, better come in ready'


----------



## P@triot (Apr 15, 2019)

Every single day in America, armed citizens prevent horrific crimes...


> Police said those three employees were armed — and they shot at the suspects, WEWS said. De'Carlo Jackson, 24, was shot six times... Officers found him unconscious with a faint pulse lying face-up on the floor with a loaded gun still in his right hand. Jackson was taken to a hospital where he was pronounced dead, WEWS reported.


There is a reason the left so desperately wants to disarm the American people (hint: the thugs are on the left). One less thug in the world thanks to our *right* to keep and bear arms.

Armed robbers order Taco Bell workers to floor at gunpoint — but victims serve up a deadly surprise


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Apr 15, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Every single day in America, armed citizens prevent horrific crimes...
> 
> 
> > Police said those three employees were armed — and they shot at the suspects, WEWS said. De'Carlo Jackson, 24, was shot six times... Officers found him unconscious with a faint pulse lying face-up on the floor with a loaded gun still in his right hand. Jackson was taken to a hospital where he was pronounced dead, WEWS reported.
> ...



And you automatically assume they were Democrats?  Did you ask them?  Did they announce it when they started?  Geez, you partisan BS is a crock.  I guess if they aren't wearing MAGA hats, they must be Democrats.  And if they are, they must be Democrats trying to give Republicans a bad name.  Hate to break it to you but no one needs to give you people a bad name.  You don't need help in that area.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 16, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Every single day in America, armed citizens prevent horrific crimes...
> ...


They were inner-city African-Americans, you dumb shit. You know, the voting block that the Dumbocrats crow about “owning”. There was no “assumption”. Just an acceptance of reality. Something you can’t bring yourself to do.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Apr 16, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



No, there is an assumption there.  They might not be affiliated at all with either party.  The party they are probably affiliated with is the Criminal Party which doesn't vote.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 16, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> The party they are probably affiliated with is the Criminal Party which doesn't vote.


The “Criminal Party” _is_ the Dumbocrat Party!


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Apr 16, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > The party they are probably affiliated with is the Criminal Party which doesn't vote.
> ...



Funny, if that were the case, the criminals around here would all be Democrats and this would be a Blue area.  But since it's a deep Red area, even the criminals claim to be Republicans.  They aren't part of the Republican party, they are part of the Criminal party and they don't vote. In fact, they could give a rats ass who is in charge.  It doesn't even slow them down either way.  The first step in stopping the criminal is to take away his excuses and stop enabling him.  And as long as you keep playing this BS party crap, you aren't doing a thing to curb crime.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 16, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Funny, if that were the case, the criminals around here would all be Democrats


They are, snowflake. They are.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Apr 17, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Funny, if that were the case, the criminals around here would all be Democrats
> ...



Then you are never going to reduce crime.  You will never admit that a criminal is just a criminal, nothing more.  Most don't bother to vote and could care less what party is in power.  They are too busy criminalizing to pay any attention.  Now, how about ceasing to label them as anything other just plain old criminals and lock their butts up for a very long time and be done with it.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Apr 17, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Indisputable proof that the left’s entire narrative on gun control is *false*:
> 
> 
> > Almost immediately after news of the mass shooting spread, Democrats and gun control advocates — before many of the basic details were reported, yet alone known — used the tragedy to bolster the gun control narrative.
> ...



The problem was, there was no central database because you characters have blocked it over and over again.  Illinois has a pretty good handle on things as of 2016.  They have just enough.  But some things will fall between the cracks.  Unless they go to a complete run registration and licensing with a central database this will happen from time to time.  Normal common sense gun laws stop MOST and that's about as good as it gets without stripping all our firearms rights.  You want this completely stopped?  The only way to completely stop this is to ban all guns and do a house to house confiscation.  And we both know how that would work out.  So stop your whining.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 19, 2019)

Every single day in this country, armed citizens prevent horrific crimes...


> About 20 minutes later, Victory Mbeng entered a Lanham hospital with a gunshot wound and died of his injuries a short time later, the station added.


One less miserable dirt-bag in the world. One more crime averted.

Armed man kicks down front door of house in broad daylight. Armed homeowner makes intruder pay ultimate price.


----------



## P@triot (May 12, 2019)

We must continue to expose the progressive propaganda.


> Nobody is talking about taking away your guns, say Democrats and liberals who talk about taking away guns.


Every single day, every progressive who holds public office is working to eliminate the 2nd Amendment. All of them have admitted it at one time or another.

Cory Booker said he would 'ban guns' if he 'had the power' to do so.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 23, 2019)

Every single day in this country, armed citizens prevent horrific crimes...


> Firearms are used far more often in self-defense than in crime


Thank God for our 2nd Amendment *right* to keep and bear arms.

Gun Rights Made All the Difference for These Intended Victims


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 24, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Every single day in this country, armed citizens prevent horrific crimes...
> 
> 
> > Firearms are used far more often in self-defense than in crime
> ...


Want to quote how many horrific crimes are committed by owners?
3 yr olds killing their sisters?
20000 gun suicides don't bother you?
I guess they would have found knives?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 24, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> 20000 gun suicides don't bother you?


They only bother you when they are gun suicides.


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 24, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > The party they are probably affiliated with is the Criminal Party which doesn't vote.
> ...



Zero college insult as usual
Too much socialist SS Medicare time on your hands?


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 24, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > 20000 gun suicides don't bother you?
> ...


Terrific insight.
Where did you get your PHD in psychology again?


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 24, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Funny, if that were the case, the criminals around here would all be Democrats
> ...


Still don't know the def of snowflake?
19c pro slavery boys.
I thought you would be proud to be one?


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 24, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Every single day in this country, armed citizens prevent horrific crimes...
> 
> 
> > But once inside the apartment, her boyfriend grabbed a gun and started shooting, KTRK said. Doorbell surveillance video showed the moment gunfire commenced, after which two of the three suspects hightailed for less-lethal pastures.
> ...


Is your life so small you have to hunt around for one off items?
Why don't you adopt a kid or something?


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 24, 2019)

P@triot said:


> After gun control failed (as all rationale and logical people knew it would), the progressive nitwits are now going after knives. The left won’t be happy until they can control everything in a totalitarian state.
> 
> Walmart steps up 'knife control' in Britain


Ask the con. That's what he wants to do with old white farts  like you


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 24, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


The suicide angle is complete bullshit. 

.


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 24, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Every single day in America, armed citizens prevent horrific crimes...
> 
> 
> > Police said those three employees were armed — and they shot at the suspects, WEWS said. De'Carlo Jackson, 24, was shot six times... Officers found him unconscious with a faint pulse lying face-up on the floor with a loaded gun still in his right hand. Jackson was taken to a hospital where he was pronounced dead, WEWS reported.
> ...


Gawd you are so boring
Go down well at the KKK meetings?


----------



## PoliticalChic (Jun 24, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Every single day in this country, armed citizens prevent horrific crimes...
> ...




There is not a more law-attentive group of individuals than gun owners.



Permit holders are extremely law abiding. They would lose their permits for any weapons-related infraction. It doesn’t happen
Example: “Of the 51,078 permits that have been issued by the state since the law took effect in 2007, 44 permit holders have been charged with a crime while using a firearm through late October, according to records provided by the Kansas Attorney General’s Office.”
Few crimes committed by concealed-carry permit holders in Kansas
http://www.kansas.com/2012/11/17/2572467/few-crimes-committed-by-concealed.html 
 ( .00086%)

Sad that you are so easily manipulated by the Left.


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 24, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > 20000 gun suicides don't bother you?
> ...


Trump u?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 24, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


You only count suicides so you can make gun violence seem MUCH greater than it really is.  

You are a dishonest fucker.

.


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 24, 2019)

PoliticalChic said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



What's your point.
I don't know anyone who wants to take away people's guns.
Knees news propaganda


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 24, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> What's your point.
> I don't know anyone who wants to take away people's guns.
> Knees news propaganda


Liar

.


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 24, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Suicides are not violent?
Phew, I feel better now
Nice foul zero college mouth as usual.
You just can't resist darlin can you


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 24, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Suicides are not violent?
> Phew, I feel better now
> Nice foul zero college mouth as usual.
> You just can't resist darlin can you


Zero suicide victims are charged with gun crimes.



.


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 24, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > 20000 gun suicides don't bother you?
> ...


Yup, not bothered at all by the 3 year olds


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 24, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Suicides are not violent?
> ...


Who cares?
They are dead darlin


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 24, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> 20000 gun suicides don't bother you?
> I guess they would have found knives?




They could have found poison, jumped from a tall building or bridge, jumped in front of a train or semi, doused themselves with gasoline and lit a match.

The apparent fact that 20,000 chose firearms is probably a good thing.   If you jump from a tall building and land on someone they could be killed too. Ditto if you choose immolation, a forest could catch fire.


----------



## anynameyouwish (Jun 24, 2019)

P@triot said:


> As is _always_ the case, the left has been caught in a web of lies. As is _always_ the case, a firearm wasn’t the problem. As is _always_ the case, it was left-wing policy that lead to the deaths of children.
> 
> 
> > “It was so many things. I had three students bring knives to my classroom. One was out of the classroom for one day. Another had so many things on his record, he was gone for five days. None were expelled,” Mary Fitzgerald, who taught in the district for 37 years, said. “My principal basically would tell me it was his job to market the school. He was adamant *about not looking bad*.”
> ...




Unfortunately the conservative belief...."liberals are responsible for ALL the problems in America"

coupled with their response "so we must silence liberals, put OUR god back in ALL schools, take over the government and enforce our christian laws (so back in the closet for gays and atheists)"  is NOT very appealing.....

If there is such a thing as "too liberal" then there is ALSO a thing "too conservative"


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 24, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...




3 year olds aren't allowed to buy guns already.

Nothing further can be done


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 24, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


Sure I am bothered that 3 year olds get access to guns.  What are you gonna do about that?

.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 24, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


You are using non-crime statistics to bolster crime statistics.

Is that really honest of you?



.


----------



## jillian (Jun 24, 2019)

P@triot said:


> As is _always_ the case, the left has been caught in a web of lies. As is _always_ the case, a firearm wasn’t the problem. As is _always_ the case, it was left-wing policy that lead to the deaths of children.
> 
> 
> > “It was so many things. I had three students bring knives to my classroom. One was out of the classroom for one day. Another had so many things on his record, he was gone for five days. None were expelled,” Mary Fitzgerald, who taught in the district for 37 years, said. “My principal basically would tell me it was his job to market the school. He was adamant *about not looking bad*.”
> ...


It would probably assist you to actually take a con law course. No one believed in a private right of fun ownership until Rehnquist and Scalia

 Now be a good boy and learn something little silly one


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 24, 2019)

jillian said:


> It would probably assist you to actually take a con law course. No one believed in a private right of fun ownership until Rehnquist and Scalia


Maybe YOU need to go back to Con Law.

Both the _Cruikshank_ (1876) and _Presser _(1886) case opinions disagree with you, and were WELL before Rehnquist and Scalia.

.


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 24, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Didn't mean to.
You lost me.
I was thinking deaths not crimes.?
Pathetic difference anyway.
So crimes are black guys, brave acts white boys? 
I thought the NRA had banned stats ?
Suicides are not crimes against yourself? Wow I learned something


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 24, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Get their parents to go to college?
What is your solution?


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 24, 2019)

jillian said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > As is _always_ the case, the left has been caught in a web of lies. As is _always_ the case, a firearm wasn’t the problem. As is _always_ the case, it was left-wing policy that lead to the deaths of children.
> ...


Amazing, wasn't it a very close 5/4 decision?
So close and now 360000000 guns here!!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 24, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Get their parents to go to college?
> What is your solution?


I went to college.  Big State University.

I never heard a goddamn word about 3-year-olds having access to guns. 



.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 24, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Get their parents to go to college?
> ...



How about mandatory gun safety classes starting in Pre School and going right on up through the Penitentiary Level?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jun 24, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


For it.

100%.

Commies are against it because it teaches children to NOT fear and loath guns.  



.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jun 24, 2019)

midcan5 said:


> One has to give republicans (dark money) credit, they have managed to brain wash the snowflake base with BS and more BS. If guns make us safe and secure, why so many gun deaths compared to other civilized nations? If the premise were true we'd have few deaths, but instead we lead in a category no one should be proud of. But I give them credit for keeping their base in line. Mention abortion, gun control, welfare, food stamps, immigrants, and the snowflakes sell their soul, work for peanuts, care nothing for living children, and have poor health services, oh and die too from gun violence. While insanity may be expecting different results, one could also say it is following too close slogans sans positive results. And so it goes....
> 
> "The trick never ages; the illusion never wears off. Vote to stop abortion; receive a rollback in capital gains taxes. Vote to make our country strong again; receive deindustrialization. Vote to screw those politically correct college professors; receive electricity deregulation. Vote to get government off our backs; receive conglomeration and monopoly everywhere from media to meatpacking. Vote to stand tall against terrorists; receive Social Security privatization. Vote to strike a blow against elitism; receive a social order in which wealth is more concentrated than ever before in our lifetimes, in which workers have been stripped of power and CEOs are rewarded in a manner beyond imagining." Thomas Frank, What's the Matter With Kansas?: How Conservatives Won the Heart of America


You're not wrong here but I've been down this road and it leads directly to where I'm at right now...if you could just look at this from the proper angle you will see that most [if not all] of the above is due to failed liberal policy, roll back most liberal gains starting from the 60's and those problems will shrink.
We need to go back to being democrats minus the liberal mindset, republicans saw the left replace academic educations with social consciousness educations and they dove right in and helped themselves.
Civilized people do not need gun control because they are civilized, the governments of left wing countries want to make sure they can never be challenged so they adopt the policies of despots who I guess run civilized countries by left wing standards.
All you need do is take a good hard honest look at school curriculum and you will see why some want to lower the voting age to 16, the 16 year olds believe it is so they can vote while they are still young enough to know everything.
Republicans are opportunists and our left wing education system provides them with great opportunity.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 24, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Every single day in this country, armed citizens prevent horrific crimes...
> ...




Those children with access to guns are majority the children of single mothers living with a criminal boyfriend, or baby daddy.....who keeps his gun out and available because he doesn't want to be murdered by other criminals.

The suicides?  The Japanese have extreme gun control...their suicide rate is higher than ours.....jumping in front of bullet trains is just as effective, and messier than guns.....and yet they still do it.....

1.1 million Americans use their legal guns to save lives every year......doesn't that make you think, even for one tiny moment?   And as more Americans own and carry guns over the last 26 years, our gun crime rate went down 75%, showing that your theory on guns is wrong, our gun murder rate went down 49% showing your theory is wrong...

Don't you even stop to think....at all?


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 24, 2019)

jillian said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > As is _always_ the case, the left has been caught in a web of lies. As is _always_ the case, a firearm wasn’t the problem. As is _always_ the case, it was left-wing policy that lead to the deaths of children.
> ...




Did you even try to read the Heller decision...where they went through the history of gun ownership in the colonies and the states, and show you don't know what you are talking about?


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 24, 2019)

2aguy said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...




The libs are hoping to Pack the Court if they win next year and then reverse Heller, Citizens United, Janus, McDonald and Bush v Gore.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jun 24, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Hush, don't give the NRA any more ideas.  They are already lobbying to make sure the mentally unstable can buy guns with no background checks.  Why not 3 year olds?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jun 24, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



I keep getting called a Liberal by you fruitcakes that claim to be conservatives that aren't.  And I like Heller V and MacDonald.  So do MOST people that you keep calling Liberals.  Just how many voices in your head did you ask to come up with your opinion?  Or did you have to bend over to hear it clearly.


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 27, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Our zero college old white farts here never took Latin and have no idea of the def of liberal.
Liber, free, for the individual and small gov.
Ah well...


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 27, 2019)

2aguy said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


5/4 wasn't it?
Huge majority


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 27, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Get their parents to go to college?
> ...


Neither did the 3 year olds.
7 toddlers a day killed?


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 27, 2019)

2aguy said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Down 75% from the good old mafia days?
I feel better 
Still 10x Europe.
Ah well , we are a country founded by slave owners, convicts and religious nuts.
Violent genes, what do we expect?


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 27, 2019)

Returning


Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Returning  your commie SS Medicare mr self righteous?


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 27, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Sent from trench warfare against ISIS big boy?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 27, 2019)

jillian said:


> It would probably assist you to actually take a con law course. No one believed in a private right of fun ownership until Rehnquist and Scalia



In reality no one QUESTIONED the private right to gun ownership until the circuit courts deliberately misinterpreted _Miller_.
If you had taken even the most basic con law course, you'd know this.


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 27, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...




And Europe murdered 12 million innocent men, women and children in the 1940s.......we were founded when?    I think the crimes of Europe are far worse today......


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 27, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...



When do you consider "the good old mafia days"  Since the current reduction of gun murder, 49%, happened over the last 26 years when more people now own and carry guns....


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 27, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...




There aren't that many kids killed with guns you asshat....this is why we can't stand morons like you......you lie about every aspect of gun ownership and crime...simply because of a mental illness centered on guns...

Here...actual facts...

Fatal Injury Data | WISQARS | Injury Center | CDC

2017, gun murder...319

<1...12
1-4...44
5-9...78
10-14...185


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 28, 2019)

2aguy said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


I feel a lot better now.
Couldn't resist the 2 nd grade insult white zero college boy?


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 28, 2019)

2aguy said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Why do you blurb pantywaist 2 nd amendment garbage.?
No one I know want to ban all guns bit you keep blabbing it.
Think we all should have a tank in our garages?
Here's a nice commie link for you
How The NRA Worked To Stifle Gun Violence Research


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 28, 2019)

2aguy said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


How do you respond to a Star Trek living in the 50 year past boy?
Let me guess, sucking off his socialist SS Medicare VA benefits?


----------



## 2aguy (Jun 28, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...




And no, the NRA did nothing to stop gun violence research...
No, The Government Is Not 'Banned' From Studying Gun Violence

Absolutely nothing in the amendment prohibits the CDC from studying “gun violence,” even if this narrowly focused topic tells us little. In response to this inconvenient fact, gun controllers will explain that while there isn’t an outright ban, the Dickey amendment has a “chilling” effect on the study of gun violence.


Does it? Pointing out that “research plummeted after the 1996 ban” could just as easily tell us that most research funded by the CDC had been politically motivated. Because the idea that the CDC, whose spectacular mission creep has taken it from its primary goal of preventing malaria and other dangerous communicable diseases, to spending hundreds of millions of dollars nagging you about how much salt you put on your steaks or how often you do calisthenics, is nervous about the repercussions of engaging in non-partisan research is hard to believe.

Also unlikely is the notion that a $2.6 million cut in funding so horrified the agency that it was rendered powerless to pay for or conduct studies on gun violence. The CDC funding _tripled _from 1996 to 2010. The CDC’s budget is over six billion dollars today.

And the idea that the CDC was paralyzed through two-years of full Democratic Party control, and then six years under a president who was more antagonistic towards the Second Amendment than any other in history, is difficult to believe, because it’s provably false.

In 2013, President Barack Obama not only signed an Executive Order directing the CDC to research “gun violence,” the administration also provided an additional $10 million to do it. Here is the study on gun violence that was supposedly banned and yet funded by the CDC. You might not have heard about the resulting research, because it contains numerous inconvenient facts about gun ownership that fails to propel the predetermined narrative. Trump’s HHS Secretary Alex Azar is also open to the idea of funding more gun violence research.

It’s not banned. It’s not chilled.

Meanwhile, numerous states and private entities fund peer-reviewed studies and other research on gun violence. I know this because gun control advocates are constantly sending me studies that distort and conflate issues to help them make their arguments. My inbox is bombarded with studies and conferences and “webinars” dissecting gun violence.

The real problem here is two-fold. One, researchers want the CDC involved so they can access government data about American gun owners. Considering the rhetoric coming from Democrats — gun ownership being tantamount to terrorism, and so on — there’s absolutely no reason Republicans should acquiesce to helping gun controllers circumvent the privacy of Americans citizens peacefully practicing their Constitutional rights.

Second, gun control advocates want to lift the ban on politically skewed research because _they’re interested in producing politically skewed research._ When the American Medical Association declares gun violence a “public health crisis,” it’s not interested in a balance look at the issue. When researchers advocate lifting the restrictions on advocacy at the CDC, they don’t even pretend they not to hold pre-conceived notions about the outcomes.

-------

There’s no reason to allow activists — then or now — to use the veneer of state-sanctioned science for their partisan purposes. For example, we now know that Rosenberg and others at the CDC turned out to be wrong about the correlation between guns and crime — a steep drop in gun crimes coincided with the explosions of gun ownership from 1996 to 2014.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 28, 2019)

2aguy said:


> And no, the NRA did nothing to stop gun violence research...
> No, The Government Is Not 'Banned' From Studying Gun Violence


Anti-gun loons simply want their like-mined friends in the CDC to make recommendations as to how gun violence can be curbed -- if the CDC says so, they believe the average American will be more likely to agree.

They know their ideas don't fly on their own, see, so they want to use the power of government to support them.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jun 28, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...



1.  That money in the SSI account is MINE.  No one elses.  And you need to keep your grubby hands off it. Plus, pay back what you already stole from it.  

1.  I paid with my mind and body for those VA Benefits.  Without my payment and others like me, you wouldn't have the freedom to come in here and act like the fool you do.  Instead, Big Brother would come to your house and arrest you and jail you for speaking what little mind you have.  You didn't pay for the RIGHT to have freedom.  Someone paid for you to have that right.  I sometimes wonder if it was worth it until I see others that do deserve the rights.

3.  If the only thing you learned in life was from Captain James T. Kirk you would be a lot better off than you are right now.  Love, Duty, Honor and more.  Instead, you were raised by grubs.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2019)

jillian said:


> It would probably assist you to actually take a con law course. No one believed in a private right of fun ownership until Rehnquist and Scalia


Oh sweetie...I've forgotten more about the U.S. Constitution than you and everyone you known combined will ever know.

It has been universally accepted since the very beginning that firearm ownership was exclusively a "private right" as all rights are. Just as anyone has a 1st Amendment right (without being a member of the press), everyone has a 2nd Amendment right (without being a member of a militia).

Thomas Jefferson said so. George Washington said so. James Madison said so. In fact, 100% of the founders and people who created the U.S. Constitution (and subsequent Bill of Rights) said so. You lose. As always.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2019)

jillian said:


> No one believed in a private right of fun ownership until Rehnquist and Scalia


Here is an actual attorney, from your side of the aisle, proving how ignorant you are...


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2019)

jillian said:


> No one believed in a private right of fun ownership until Rehnquist and Scalia


Here is the first liberal ever proving you don't have a clue about the U.S. Constitution (while also proving how radicalized the left has become over the years)...


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2019)

jillian said:


> No one believed in a private right of fun ownership until Rehnquist and Scalia


Here is James Madison proving you don't have a clue about the U.S. Constitution...


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Amazing, wasn't it a very close 5/4 decision? So close!!


Just think, when Ruth Bader Ginsburg dies, future decisions will be 6-3! _Winning_.


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 30, 2019)

2aguy said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...


Gawd, is that all you do?
Cut and paste.
Quit sucking off your socialist benefits and get a life.
So you don't believe the NRA minimizes gun data?


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 30, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing, wasn't it a very close 5/4 decision? So close!!
> ...


Hitler won too.


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 30, 2019)

P@triot said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > No one believed in a private right of fun ownership until Rehnquist and Scalia
> ...


You mean his opinion?
Nice try to put it in the constitution


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 30, 2019)

L


P@triot said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > No one believed in a private right of fun ownership until Rehnquist and Scalia
> ...


Looked up the def of liberal yet?
No Latin in college?
No college?


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 30, 2019)

W


P@triot said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > It would probably assist you to actually take a con law course. No one believed in a private right of fun ownership until Rehnquist and Scalia
> ...


why didn't they put it in the constitution then?


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 30, 2019)

P@triot said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > No one believed in a private right of fun ownership until Rehnquist and Scalia
> ...


Ah Alan our little girl abuser?


----------



## ph3iron (Jun 30, 2019)

Why don't you post what it actually says
The Second Amendment of the United States *Constitution* reads: "A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the *right* of the people to keep and *bear Arms*, shall not be infringed." Such language has created considerable debate regarding the Amendment's intended scope.
Indeed, pantywaists like you who have never been in a violent hand to hand or bombing INTERPRET this as everyone .
Or you can interpret it as being 300 years ago and crazy now to give every pantywaist a gun...
To blab "facts" as gun ownership has gone up and deaths have gone down is stupid correlation.
So has the number of blacks. Lesbians...
Do we need more?


----------



## danielpalos (Jun 30, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Why don't you post what it actually says
> The Second Amendment of the United States *Constitution* reads: "A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the *right* of the people to keep and *bear Arms*, shall not be infringed." Such language has created considerable debate regarding the Amendment's intended scope.
> Indeed, pantywaists like you who have never been in a violent hand to hand or bombing INTERPRET this as everyone .
> Or you can interpret it as being 300 years ago and crazy now to give every pantywaist a gun...
> ...


Our Second Amendment clearly proclaims it is about the security of our free States.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 30, 2019)

brothers and sisters: if you need a license to buy a car, you should need a license to buy a gun, my friends!


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jun 30, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> brothers and sisters: if you need a license to buy a car, you should need a license to buy a gun, my friends!


You don't need a license to buy a car.
Further, the state has no standing to issue a license for the exercise of a right.

So....  no.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jun 30, 2019)

basquebromance said:


> brothers and sisters: if you need a license to buy a car, you should need a license to buy a gun, my friends!



You don't need a license to drive a car.  You can buy it, have someone either transport it or drive it to your property and you are free to operate it on the premise of your own personal property without a license.  It's been found, according to Heller V D.C. that you have the same rights with a gun as long as the gun is within reason.  All the Horse Pucky by both sides is just noise.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Hitler won too.


Only in the mind of you fascists. The rest of the world considers a defeated man, committing suicide in a bunker, to be losing.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


It’s not his “opinion”, snowflake. He’s the architect of the U.S. Constitution. He was one of the founders who was not only there, but actually wrote the U.S. Constitution.

You’re ignorance of the U.S. Constitution - and U.S. history - is showing.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Looked up the def of liberal yet?


As a matter of fact, I did, snowflake. Here it is - the universally accepted, textbook definition...


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> why didn't they put it in the constitution then?


Um...they did...snowflake.


> ...the *right* of the *people* to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed


So crystal clear, even you could understand it (if an adult explained it to you).


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 30, 2019)

The Parkland kid should have been in Chattahoochee. Apparently society is regressing.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Indeed, pantywaists like you who have never been in a violent hand to hand or bombing INTERPRET this as everyone .


I have no idea who you are referring to here since you made this an independent post, as opposed to a response to another post. But that being said, I have been in a shit-*ton* of “violent hand-to-hand”. So much so, that I would be willing to bet that it would exceed what you and every liberal on this board combined as experienced.


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 1, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed, pantywaists like you who have never been in a violent hand to hand or bombing INTERPRET this as everyone .
> ...


Please educate us
Which trench ware fare were you in again?
Ps liberal - for the individual and small gov
I assume you refused your socialist VA SS Medicare benefits?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jul 1, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...



And exactly whom are you directing this nonsense to?


----------



## P@triot (Jul 5, 2019)

Every single day in this great nation, an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day. Thank God for our constitutional *right* to keep and bear arms.

Armed good Samaritan comes to cop's rescue after inmate takes officer's gun, shoots her during transport from jail, witness says


----------



## P@triot (Jul 5, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> I assume you refused your socialist VA SS Medicare benefits?


VA SS Medicare “benefits”? You mean the left-wing ideas that were so good, they were achieved at the barrel of a gun?


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 6, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > I assume you refused your socialist VA SS Medicare benefits?
> ...


Barrel of a gun?
The 85% who love em were threatened.
So you have returned them, mr self righteous?
As the trumpie said "keep the gov out of my Medicare"


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 6, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed, pantywaists like you who have never been in a violent hand to hand or bombing INTERPRET this as everyone .
> ...


An independent post?
Be careful what you brag about.
Been in air raid shelters
 for days on end?


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 6, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Every single day in this great nation, an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day. Thank God for our constitutional *right* to keep and bear arms.
> 
> Armed good Samaritan comes to cop's rescue after inmate takes officer's gun, shoots her during transport from jail, witness says


Omg, not a god nut too?


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 6, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Every single day in this great nation, an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day. Thank God for our constitutional *right* to keep and bear arms.
> 
> Armed good Samaritan comes to cop's rescue after inmate takes officer's gun, shoots her during transport from jail, witness says


Omg, the blaze.
Please tell me you don't read that swill.
They don't believe we landed on the moon.
Keep picking single examples from a nation of 350000000
Anything to fit a made up mind


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 6, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> The Parkland kid should have been in Chattahoochee. Apparently society is regressing.


Ah our WWII deferment hero Marion again?


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 6, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Hitler won too.
> ...


I thought you were a big supporter and fascist?


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 6, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > why didn't they put it in the constitution then?
> ...


Snowflake, 19c pro slavery white boys.
Plenty here


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 6, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


Racist?
Hope this helps our patriots (last refuge of the scoundrel)
A *fascist* is a follower of a political philosophy characterized by authoritarian views and a strong central government — and no tolerance for opposing opinions. ... The term was used by Italian political leader Benito Mussolini under his totalitarian, anti-communist government

Anti communist?.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 6, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


Yes, dumb shit. At the barrel of a gun. If I refuse to pay the unconstitutional taxes which fund those unconstitutional programs, someone from the government _will_ show up at my house with a gun.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 6, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Every single day in this great nation, an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day. Thank God for our constitutional *right* to keep and bear arms.
> ...


I am a "nut" about God. Speaks volumes about you and who you are that you're not. But it does explain a lot.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 6, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Omg, the blaze. Please tell me you don't read that swill.
> *They don't believe we landed on the moon*.


That's an _egregious_ *lie*. The people involved with The Blaze have *never* said that. Ever. Speaks volumes that you have to resort to lying in every post.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 6, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Keep picking single examples from a nation of 350000000


Another "single" example, fascist little snowflake? 


> Firearms are used far more often in self-defense than in crime.


Every single day in this great nation, an armed citizen prevents a crime. *Every*. *Single*. *Day*. Thank God for our constitutional RIGHT to keep and bear arms.

Gun Rights Made All the Difference for These Intended Victims


----------



## P@triot (Jul 6, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> I thought you were a big supporter and fascist?


I'm not left-wing. You're even dumber than I thought.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 6, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


Oh you poor little ignorant snowflake. Where do begin with your profound ignorance?

For starters, the biggest names in our history (George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, Benjamin Franklin, James Madison, etc.) vehemently opposed slavery.

Second, why do you have to move the goalposts? You asked why they didn't put gun rights in the U.S. Constitution. I *proved* they *did*. Suddenly you go to the absurd left-wing lie of "racist founders". What does racism have to do with your ignorance of the U.S. Constitution or the 2nd Amendment?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jul 6, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...



Considering the Government IS Medicare, you how you going to keep the Government out of YOUR Medicare?


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 7, 2019)

Daryl Hunt said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


It was a joke darlin showing the ignorance of trumpies


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 7, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Might help if you knew the def of snowflake, original pro slavery white boys?
Thought you might be proud to be one?
Just to take one
"Thomas *Jefferson's* views on *slavery* are complex. *Jefferson* consistently spoke out against the turpitude of *slavery* and worked gradually to end the practice of *slavery*while he *owned* over 600 African-American people throughout his adult life and freed only seven
Again, "proved" in your small made up mind. 600 doesn't count?
Were "the people" people or people in militias?
And, ah well Ben wanted to ban German immigrants
"They are swarthy, can't speak our language and are taking our jobs"
Sound familiar?
I'll look where I said racist. Apologies if I did. Maybe because blacks were 7/10's of a white boy?
Or it might  in your zero college mind again?


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 7, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Omg, the blaze. Please tell me you don't read that swill.
> ...


It was a joke 2nd grader.
Ah well
Us guy "euros don't believe we know irony"
Euro "apparently"
Think about it.
On the blaze you might quote from the India times or some other educated publication.
The blaze is down there with breitbart, infowars.
Terrific both sided info?


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 7, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you were a big supporter and fascist?
> ...


Irony again - sorry darlin


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 7, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Omg, the blaze. Please tell me you don't read that swill.
> ...


Believe "patriotism is the last refuge of the scoundrel"
Is that a lie?
EVery Post?


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 7, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Apologies for the facts
"Many of the leading American *Founders*-most notably Thomas Jefferson, George Washington, and James Madison-*owned slaves*, but many did not. Benjamin Franklin thought that *slavery* was "an atrocious debasement of human nature" and "a source of serious evils."

At least Ben only wanted to ban Germans


----------



## P@triot (Jul 12, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> "Thomas Jefferson's views on slavery are complex. Jefferson consistently spoke out against the turpitude of *slavery* and worked gradually to end the practice of slavery while he owned over 600 African-American people throughout his adult life and freed only seven
> Again, "proved" in your small made up mind. 600 doesn't count?
> Were "the people" people or people in militias? Or it might  in your zero college mind again?


It’s comical listening to a snowflake talk about education when they are so profoundly ignorant. I’m about to take you to school:

Here’s the thing, snowflake. Thomas Jefferson didn’t purchase slaves. He *inherited* them. Mostly from his wife’s family. And it was *illegal* to free slaves. He and others worked to change that. By the time George Washington died, they had changed the law to allow people to free slaves upon their death (which is what Washington did).

However, by the time Jefferson died, they had changed the law _again_. Freed slaves we’re a problem because they had no land, no money, and absolutely no basic education. They were a burden on society. So the law was changed that a slave owner must give a slave “x” amount of dollars for each slave freed upon their death. Jefferson died the equivalent of $200,000 in debt in today’s money (he had given so much money to the University of Virginia, Congress, and more) so he was unable to free his slaves.

Please refrain from commenting on things you know nothing about.


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 13, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > "Thomas Jefferson's views on slavery are complex. Jefferson consistently spoke out against the turpitude of *slavery* and worked gradually to end the practice of slavery while he owned over 600 African-American people throughout his adult life and freed only seven
> ...


Like snowflake?
Shame Jeff wasn't able to free his slaves.
Only screw them?


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 13, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > "Thomas Jefferson's views on slavery are complex. Jefferson consistently spoke out against the turpitude of *slavery* and worked gradually to end the practice of slavery while he owned over 600 African-American people throughout his adult life and freed only seven
> ...


Such a knowledgable man.
Strange you have to tell people all the time.
So righteous
Who said he owned them? In your PHD head?


----------



## P@triot (Jul 13, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


Yeah, that never happened either. DNA exonerated him on that false charge. Once again we see you are ignorant of the subject matter.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 13, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Such a knowledgable man.


On the founders and the U.S. Constitution? You’re damn right.


ph3iron said:


> Strange you have to tell people all the time. So righteous


I only have to “tell” the ignorant people who post misinformation. Like _you_.


ph3iron said:


> Who said he owned them? In your PHD head?


The facts.


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 14, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Such a knowledgable man.
> ...


Can you list where I said he owned them?
He did didn't he. Owned, inherited? 
I love going by a bit of paper which had blacks as 7/10 of a man don't you?


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 14, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Not quite.
Such a powerful man couldn't renounce them?
It's still a dispute between historians.
Look it up.
So tom didn't screw his slaves?
Must have been a trump cult boy


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 14, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Such a knowledgable man.
> ...


I'm impressed by your slavish clinging to your own opinion.
As a guy who mixed with Nobel prize winners one was always always impressed by their doubts.
No doubts with our mr patriot.
Must be nice
On the DNA I must look further and thank you for that
So if there was male Jefferson DNA does that exonerate him?
Id have to go back and really study DNA
Strange family populated with white blacks whatever
"https://www.monticello.org/thomas-j.../v-assessment-of-possible-paternity-of-other- Jeffersons "


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 14, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Exonerated?
Tom wasn't a Jefferson male?


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 15, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Such a knowledgable man.
> ...


Thanks.
Ass opposed to our foul mouth 33 s and other trumpies you do encourage reading.
It encouraged me to look up DNA 
So a Jefferson male was the father but that conclusively exonerates tom?
I've asked my UNSW boys to explain.
At least we can agree it's complicated
"According to Annette Gordon-Reed, Thomas Jefferson's treatment of Sally Hemings children is a good indication that he could have fathered the children. Harriet Hemings did not begin working as a weaver until she was fourteen years old.[47]Many of Jefferson's slaves would have started at ten. Another example is that unlike other slaves, Madison Hemings stated that until they were put to work, they would run errands with Sally. This was very uncommon.

Most importantly, Gordon-Reed notes that Jefferson freed all the Hemings children. Theirs was the only slave family to all go free from Monticello; they were the only slaves freed in their youth and as they came of age, and Harriet Hemings was the only female slave he ever freed.[48] He allowed Beverley (male) and Harriet to "escape" in 1822 at ages 23 and 21, although Jefferson was already struggling financially and would be $100,000 (US$2,214,412 in 2018 dollars[49]) in debt at his death.[46] He gave his overseer money to give to Harriet for her journey. Jefferson avoided publicity this way, but the gentry at the time noted the Hemingses' absences; Monticello overseer Edmund Bacon noted in his memoir (published after Jefferson's death) that people were talking about Harriet's departure, saying that she was Jefferson's daughter.[48][50]"

Tom widowed in hisx30s and the proliferation of mixed race kids in his household?
Mmm


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Tom widowed in hisx30s and the proliferation of mixed race kids in his household? Mmm


There were no “mixed-race kids” in Thomas Jefferson’s house (or _any_ other house). Simply didn’t happen in that era. It was unthinkable.

Gotta love libtards. In one sentence, our founders were “evil *racists*”. In the very next sentence, our founders couldn’t keep their dicks out of black women.

Um...if you hate black people and view them as animals...you don’t have sex with them. It’s just a simple fact. Unfortunately though, it does require common sense. Something the left completely lacks.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Ass opposed to our foul mouth 33 s and other trumpies you do encourage reading. It encouraged me to look up DNA


I’m obsessed with reading. I consume books at a torrid pace. Here is an excerpt from one of my favorite books:


> “But this scholars’ report was just as widely ignored by the media as had been *both the DNA testing results that exonerated Jefferson* and the retraction of its initial errant announcement.”


DNA testing completely and totally exonerated Thomas Jefferson. I realize the left hates science, but hating science doesn’t change science.

Excerpt From The Jefferson Lies | David Barton
This material may be protected by copyright.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Ass opposed to our foul mouth 33 s and other trumpies you do encourage reading. It encouraged me to look up DNA


I’m obsessed with reading. I consume books at a torrid pace. Here is an excerpt from one of my favorite books:


> “Interestingly, the “striking resemblance” charge is still invoked today as “proof” that Jefferson fathered Hemings’ children, *but since the recent DNA testing unequivocally proved that Sally’s son Tom was not the son of Thomas Jefferson*, Callender’s allegations that Tom bore a “striking resemblance to the president himself” are completely meaningless.”


DNA testing completely and totally exonerated Thomas Jefferson. I realize the left hates science, but hating science doesn’t change science.

Excerpt From The Jefferson Lies | David Barton
This material may be protected by copyright.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 17, 2019)

Every single day in this great nation, an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day. Thank God for our constitutional *right* to keep and bear arms.

Home invasion suspect enters man's home, attacks man's family. The suspect pays the ultimate price after finding the homeowner is armed.


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 17, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Ass opposed to our foul mouth 33 s and other trumpies you do encourage reading. It encouraged me to look up DNA
> ...


What a strange made up mind opinion.
All the PhD scientists I know tend to be liberal (for the individual and small gov)
Check out our climate deniers .
Not exactly leftists


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 17, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Every single day in this great nation, an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day. Thank God for our constitutional *right* to keep and bear arms.
> 
> Home invasion suspect enters man's home, attacks man's family. The suspect pays the ultimate price after finding the homeowner is armed.


Another single example.
Never quote the 5 yr old who kills their baby sisters


----------



## P@triot (Jul 22, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Every single day in this great nation, an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day. Thank God for our constitutional *right* to keep and bear arms.
> ...


Yeah...my 89,000 “single example”


----------



## P@triot (Jul 22, 2019)

Every single day in this great nation, an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day. Thank God for our constitutional *right* to keep and bear arms.

This woman would have been a victim had the left had their way. The left _wants_ women to be victims (the left is the party of rape and sexual assault).

Armed man tries breaking into woman's home. But she's got a gun as well — and he learns a painful lesson.


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 23, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


All 89000 ended in death?
So I guess we are 50000 ahead?
Think how many if we were not a nation of scared pantywaists
How many oz gun attacks are there again?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 23, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Every single day in this great nation, an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day. Thank God for our constitutional *right* to keep and bear arms.


According to the the rabidly anti-gun VPC, Americans use a firearms ~95,000 per year in self-defense.
http://www.vpc.org/studies/justifiable17.pdf 
Page 6

That's 4.4x more often than to commit suicide.
That's 16x more often than to commit murder.


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 23, 2019)

if a frog had side pockets, he'd carry a handgun!


----------



## P@triot (Jul 28, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> All 89000 ended in death? So I guess we are 50000 ahead? *Think how many if we were not a nation of scared pantywaists* How many oz gun attacks are there again?


There is a delicious irony in a scared-shitless leftist whining about firearms trying to make the case to ban them by claiming others are scared. 

Unarmed people become victims. Armed people don’t. It really is that simple, snowflake. That’s why law enforcement is armed. That’s why the military is armed. That’s why the President’s Secret Service detail is armed.

If you’re too afraid of inanimate objects such as firearms, don’t own one. But the rest of us _will_ exercise our 2nd Amendment rights - and there isn’t a damn thing you can do about it.


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 29, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > All 89000 ended in death? So I guess we are 50000 ahead? *Think how many if we were not a nation of scared pantywaists* How many oz gun attacks are there again?
> ...



You mean like the girlroy 6 yr old?
Our patriot, Such a brave lad.
Patriot? The last refuge of the scoundrel?
Also Might help if you knew the meaning of snowflake.
19c pro slavery white boys?
Keep toting darlin.
Never know when Isis might find your double wide


----------



## P@triot (Jul 29, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Unarmed people become victims. Armed people don’t. It really is that simple, snowflake.
> ...


*Exactly*! Both the 6 year old and his guardians were unarmed thanks to liberals assholes. What happened? Tragic death of a child.


ph3iron said:


> Keep toting darlin.


Oh I will! Literally until the day I die. Without exception. Odd how that angers you so much.


ph3iron said:


> Never know when Isis might find your double wide


ISIS does that in France, England, and Australia. They don’t have the balls to try that stuff here exactly because we are armed.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 29, 2019)

So much for the left’s claim that outlawing firearms will prevent this stuff. NY has the most oppressive gun laws in North America. Not only have they unconstitutionally outlawed firearms outside of the home, but they even unconstitutionally implemented “stop and frisk” to enforce it.

The result? People shot in NY.

1 Killed and 11 Injured After Gunman Opens Fire at Brooklyn Block Party


----------



## 2aguy (Jul 29, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Every single day in this great nation, an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day. Thank God for our constitutional *right* to keep and bear arms.
> ...




and that is from an rabid, frothing at the mouth, anti-gun site......imagine what the real numbers are...oh, we don't have to...the CDC and the Department of Justice already did it for us....and they were controlled by anti-gunners at the time too...

1.1 million self defense with gun....CDC

1.5 million self defense with a gun....DOJ....


----------



## danielpalos (Jul 29, 2019)

We have a Second Amendment.  Enforce the law, right wingers.


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 31, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...



Darn, I must arm my 6 year old.
Don't you see how dumb that sounds?
No anger, leave that to the toting pantywaists who were never in a real war in their lives
No ISIS here , just white supremists.
I assume you never lived in oz, U.K., Scandi?
Just whine?
Hey, good luck with your blind opinions


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 31, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> We have a Second Amendment.  Enforce the law, right wingers.


5/4 overwhelming decision


----------



## ph3iron (Jul 31, 2019)

2aguy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


I thought the nra won't let us investigate gun crimes?


----------



## danielpalos (Jul 31, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > We have a Second Amendment.  Enforce the law, right wingers.
> ...


This is the common law for the common defense:


> The defense and protection of the state and of the United States is an obligation of all persons within the state. The legislature shall provide for the discharge of this obligation and for the maintenance and regulation of an organized militia.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 1, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> I *thought* the nra won't let us investigate gun crimes?


Well, I mean, thinking really isn’t one of your strong points (as proven by that post).


----------



## ph3iron (Aug 2, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > I *thought* the nra won't let us investigate gun crimes?
> ...


Apologies it's suppressing gun crime research
How the NRA Suppressed Gun Violence Research
Love how you know how people are thinking.
Must be nice


----------



## M14 Shooter (Aug 2, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> The National Rifle Association used its influence over a Congressman to codify language that prevents the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) from funding research into gun violence,


This is a lie.

The legislation reads:
"*none of the funds* made available for injury prevention and control at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC)* may be used to advocate or promote gun control.*"[

The CDC is funded for gathering information and conducting research on gun-related violence, of which it has plenty.
Search Results | CDC


----------



## P@triot (Aug 25, 2019)

Every single day in this great nation, an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day. Thank God for our constitutional *right* to keep and bear arms.

Intruder allegedly approaches homeowner with 'balled up' fist. But homeowner has a gun — and isn't in the mood to play.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 25, 2019)

Every single day in this great nation, an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day. Thank God for our constitutional *right* to keep and bear arms.

Homeowner grabs gun after hearing glass break in middle of night. Intruder fires at him — but homeowner is the better shot.


----------



## danielpalos (Aug 26, 2019)

With equal protection of the law, those would be intruders would have no reason to intrude, if they could apply for unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed on an at-will basis in our at-will employment States.


----------



## P@triot (Aug 29, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> With equal protection of the law, those would be intruders would have no reason to intrude, if they could apply for unemployment compensation for simply being unemployed on an at-will basis in our at-will employment States.


*A.* “Equal Protection of the Law” already exists 

*B.* They don’t “intrude” due to their job status, dumb ass


----------



## P@triot (Sep 3, 2019)

Thanks goodness Chicago unconstitutionally outlawed firearms. Otherwise, they would experience mass shootings...

Seven dead, nearly three dozen shot during Labor Day weekend in Chicago


----------



## Rustic (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## captkaos (Sep 3, 2019)

BluesLegend said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > If guns make us safe and secure, why so many gun deaths compared to other civilized nations?
> ...



Shitcan5 should be his handle! The reason you don't hear about gun violence in "other western country's' is because the govts have already secured their absolute dominance over their populace. In all of those fine Western country's only the govt has the guns and the people know it ! In America the people also have guns and the Govt. knows it ! See the difference Shitcan5. You're an idiot!


----------



## captkaos (Sep 3, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Thanks goodness Chicago unconstitutionally outlawed firearms. Otherwise, they would experience mass shootings...
> 
> Seven dead, nearly three dozen shot during Labor Day weekend in Chicago





Timmy said:


> You know the parkland kid was expelled .
> 
> Truth is Florida law does nothing to stop a nut like that from buying high powered weaponry.  But go on with your  blamestorming .



So you would rather the Govt be the only entity to possess weapons that could possibly prevent the citizenry of protecting itself against an oppressive Govt. As long as the Govt. possesses these type of weapons and utilize them everyday in "law enforcement" activities. American citizens should never be restricted from possessing them as a counter balance to tyrants!


----------



## P@triot (Sep 8, 2019)

*Facts* are a bitch...


----------



## P@triot (Sep 20, 2019)

If the left's gun control bullshit was even remotely related to human life, they would be calling for automobiles to be outlawed. The left doesn't care about human life (their pro-abortion, pro-socialism positions prove that). The left only cares about _control_.

Driver plows SUV through Chicago-area mall, crashing into displays and sending shoppers fleeing


----------



## P@triot (Sep 24, 2019)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day.

Georgia homeowner fatally shoots 3 masked teens allegedly trying to rob him


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Sep 24, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day.
> 
> Georgia homeowner fatally shoots 3 masked teens allegedly trying to rob him


Boy it would really suck if he had been limited to a 10-round magazine, right?

_"That's not how it’s supposed to go. I understand one shot to stop the people, the victims or whatever, but aggressively to shoot these little teens, that's overkill. That's too much to handle,” said an unidentified male, who was reportedly related to one of the teens who died._

FUCK THOSE LITTLE SHITS!!!  NATURAL SELECTION AT ITS FINEST!!!


----------



## P@triot (Oct 2, 2019)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day.

Man enters house, tells wheelchair-bound homeowner, 'Give me that gun before you hurt yourself, old man.' Intruder definitely got it.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 2, 2019)

Facts trump irrational left-wing _feelings_...


> We already possess hard evidence that bans of assault rifles don't alter gun violence trends. Gun homicides continued to *drop* steeply after an "assault weapons" ban *expired* in 2004.



Liberals Propose First Gun Grab Since Lexington and Concord


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 2, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Facts trump irrational left-wing _feelings_...
> 
> 
> > We already possess hard evidence that bans of assault rifles don't alter gun violence trends. Gun homicides continued to *drop* steeply after an "assault weapons" ban *expired* in 2004.
> ...


What a hoot.
The Daily Caller ???!!!
Just when I'd seen all the sites
They don't even know the meaning of liberal.?
For the individual and small gov.?
No one wants  to take your guns my old fart pantywaist?
You'd E been fleeing from your double wide the moment Chinese attacked.
Don't you realise how dumb it sounds? 
Seen Arizona tv ?
Police unbelievably heavily armed they can hardly walk.
Keep afraid, very afraid, sad way to live.


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 2, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Facts trump irrational left-wing _feelings_...
> ...


Drop steeply?
From what to what?
Still way above really civilized nations?


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 2, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Facts trump irrational left-wing _feelings_...
> 
> 
> > We already possess hard evidence that bans of assault rifles don't alter gun violence trends. Gun homicides continued to *drop* steeply after an "assault weapons" ban *expired* in 2004.
> ...


And theres another??!!
Daily signal !!!
A hoot, hang onto your arsenal darlin.
Never know when the lefties are going to burst into your house and confiscate them?
Don't you realise how dumb that sounds?
Better to die slowly sucking off your commie SS Medicare dreaming that you paid for them


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 2, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day.
> 
> Man enters house, tells wheelchair-bound homeowner, 'Give me that gun before you hurt yourself, old man.' Intruder definitely got it.


Another single example in 350000000 people daily caller?
Hilarious.
350000000 people here darlin.
Know anyone next door who this happened to?
If you really look you have a better chance of falling out of your bathtub.
Keep being afraid, sad way to live


----------



## Wry Catcher (Nov 2, 2019)

P@triot said:


> If the left's gun control bullshit was even remotely related to human life, they would be calling for automobiles to be outlawed. The left doesn't care about human life (their pro-abortion, pro-socialism positions prove that). The left only cares about _control_.
> 
> Driver plows SUV through Chicago-area mall, crashing into displays and sending shoppers fleeing



Cars have been in place for about 120 years, in that time drivers licenses became universal, rules for the road have been passed, seat belts were required and today smart technology is preventing more and more accidents.

Licenses to drive can be suspended or revoked, for those licensed drivers who have medical conditions, those convicted for DUI's, reckless driving or using a car as a weapon.

_"At the very beginning of the long dialogue between thinkers that makes up western political theory there is Plato's Republic, and at the very beginning of the Republic there is this strange and interesting exchange. Socrates asks an old man, Cephalus, if he can define justice. Cephalus says, Of course, justice means to tell the truth and to return anything you have borrowed. Socrates then asks, Suppose you have borrowed a sword from a man, and while the sword is in your possession the man goes mad. In this state of madness (mania) the man comes and asks for his sword. *Does justice require that you return it?"*

_


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 2, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Facts trump irrational left-wing _feelings_...
> 
> 
> > We already possess hard evidence that bans of assault rifles don't alter gun violence trends. Gun homicides continued to *drop* steeply after an "assault weapons" ban *expired* in 2004.
> ...


whats this? a one off daily wire?
Look, I have a great life, kids travelling the world got great jobs.
No violence in anyones life.
Why do you think it necessary to regurgitate conspiracy site one off examples of gun stuff?.
Why don't you post the one off kids who get accidentally killed by guns?
Here's their pics.
children killed by guns - Bing images
If you think this is a decent price to pay for every nut who wants to possess a gun, god bless you.
I don't think they will be behind you in your doublewide when the gov comes to take your arsenal?
Have a fab day, our family will.
And not get gunned down I suspect?
I just thought of the whale joke.
A NE beach guy spraying green dye looking out to sea 
Guy comes up - what are you doing?
preventing sharks
there hasn't been any for 100 years
works doesn't it.
Keep being paranoid darlin


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 2, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Cars have been in place for about 120 years, in that time drivers licenses became universal, rules for the road have been passed, seat belts were required and today smart technology is preventing more and more accidents.
> Licenses to drive can be suspended or revoked, for those licensed drivers who have medical conditions, those convicted for DUI's, reckless driving or using a car as a weapon.


As you know, driving on public roads isn't a right - thus, you argue apples and oranges.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 2, 2019)

Wry Catcher said:


> Cars have been in place for about 120 years, in that time drivers licenses became universal, rules for the road have been passed, seat belts were required and today smart technology is preventing more and more accidents.


And they _still_ take more human life than firearms. Which proves you don't give a shit about human life. What you do care about is control and disarming people.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 2, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> As you know, driving on public roads isn't a right - thus, you argue apples and oranges.


Actually, driving on public roads _is_ a right. Your rights are not just limited to what is outlined in the Bill of Rights. Those were merely the rights that the founders felt were so critical, they had to be outlined in the constitution to protect us against the new expansion of powers of the federal government.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 2, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Why don't you post the one off kids who get accidentally killed by guns?


Because I could give a shit about those incidents. In the United States, you don't lose your constitutional *rights* because someone else is an idiot, Saddam. That's not here it works here. Thus, it's completely irrelevant if some idiot didn't properly secure his firearms, and that led to a child getting ahold of them.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 2, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> If you think this is a decent price to pay for every nut who wants to possess a gun, god bless you.


Small price to pay for *liberty*, Saddam. Small price to pay.

I too just thought of a joke: Like all left-wing lunatics, Ph3iron believes he can usher in the era of utopia (where absolutely nobody dies under any circumstances) through totalitarian government.

**Place erupts into laughter**


----------



## P@triot (Nov 3, 2019)

This is why...

1. The left wants to take away your firearms (they want/need easy victims)

2. You should always have a firearm on you - even in your “safe” neighborhood

Round In The Chamber: Bad Guy Needs To Rack, Good Guy Already Chambered


----------



## P@triot (Nov 3, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Still way above really civilized nations?


Those “civilized” nations you speak of have much higher rate of stabbing incidents than we do. Are barbaric stabbings “civilized” in your mind?


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 3, 2019)

P@triot said:


> This is why...
> 
> 1. The left wants to take away your firearms (they want/need easy victims)
> 
> ...





P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Still way above really civilized nations?
> ...


of course not.
Why don't you read real info which shows London is safer than every us city?
Despite What Trump Suggested to the NRA, London Is Safer Than Every U.S. City


P@triot said:


> This is why...
> 
> 1. The left wants to take away your firearms (they want/need easy victims)
> 
> ...


Really, in your paranoid opinion
How many bad guys have you battled off in your neighborhood?
A. Couple last week?
Why do continue on the stupidity that the left wants to take away your firearms?
No one does.
Obama actually increased where you can carry but I guess the blaze didn't tell you that.
I guess you believe the dreaded left, whose benefits you are sucking off want an open border too?
Man on at 7 am, 6 pm, you really should get a life.
But don't go to walmart w/o your matchine gun


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 3, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Still way above really civilized nations?
> ...


Seems like you have no numbers


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 3, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


Phew, much rather have gun deaths.
Have you Looked  at the kids killed accidentally by dumb rubes who leave guns around?
Of course not
Of course the daily caller didn't tell you that"


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 3, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 3, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > This is why...
> ...


Ps I went to school in London for 6 years
Tiny gang areas like here but normal people don't live there


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 3, 2019)

I presume the closest you got to real war was a military food line in Iraq?
As the old euro joke goes
"All the pantywaist Americans need is the crap bombed out of them for weeks on end"
Now they want more than 300000000 guns
Hilarious


----------



## P@triot (Nov 3, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Man on at 7 am, 6 pm, you really should get a life.


So you track when I’m on USMB but you think I’m the one who needs to “get a life”?


----------



## P@triot (Nov 3, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


Nice propaganda, chief. The educated readers here (ie conservatives) will note that I said “stabbing incidents” (as bolded in blue above). And yet you add a link to rates about _murders_.


> FBI crime data also shows London had a lower *murder rate* than every major American city in 2017 – in most cases, far lower.


The fact that you have to resort to straw man propaganda is an indicator that you are panic-stricken by the *facts* I am posting.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 3, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Really, in your paranoid opinion
> How many bad guys have you battled off in your neighborhood?


How many of _your_ children had cancer? None? Oh, well then we should shut down all cancer hospitals for children and cancer research for children. I mean, you don’t want to be “paranoid” - right? Right???

Does that example illustrate just how stupid you sound every time you post or would you like more examples? Trying to make the argument that actual statistics should be ignored in favor of the anecdotal is a special kind of ignorance.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 3, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Seems like you have no numbers


Says the high school dropout who _just_ claimed in post #923 that “Obama actually increased where you can carry” without adding a single link, quote, stat, or source.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 3, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Ps I went to school in London for 6 years


Well clearly London has the worst schools in the world. Your posts are illiterate. They have tons of spelling errors, tons of grammatical errors, and don’t even get me started on the formatting. You should be embarrassed.


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 4, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Really, in your paranoid opinion
> ...



Why do you have to insult every post?
You're the anecdotal King, quoting single examples (housewife battles intruder etc) from sites that don't believe we landed on the moon.
So, I was watching First 48.
Teen guy kills girlfriend with one shot by mistake
Think he would have stabbed her if he hadn't had an illegal gun?


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 4, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Ps I went to school in London for 6 years
> ...


Would you like to quote a few?
I must admit my fingers are too podgy
I'm still waiting for your advanced degrees.
You should be able to enrol with your commie SS VA Benefits


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 4, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like you have no numbers
> ...



Apologies, I thought with your mastery of all things English you would know how to look it up.
FLASHBACK: Obama: I Have Expanded Rights of Gun Owners
There's plenty more, just ask me to look them up for you.
English ok in this post?


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 4, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Really, in your paranoid opinion
> ...


Nice insult as usual.
I'd love more examples from our English master.
And please list where your statistics come from.
At least my worse than Mississippi school had us study statistics.
I assume you have?


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 4, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Really, in your paranoid opinion
> ...


I'm dying for more examples from our English prof.
So you still haven't battled anyone directly?
Same as the 40 gun toting military boys who were in the Texas store and did nothing?
This pro or con argument is immensely complicated.
Never know how realistic the sources are
Here's one where guns prevented maybe TWO killings over years?
Probably as daft as your examples
Civilians with Guns Intervening in Active Shooter Incidents—the 2016 and 2017 Data


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 4, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Really, in your paranoid opinion
> ...


*Data from the FBI's Active Shooter Incidents in the United States in 2016 and 2017 report; legal civilian gun carriers tried to intervene in 6 out of 50 incidents, and apparently succeeded in 3 or 4 of them.*
*You were one of the 3?*


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 4, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Really, in your paranoid opinion
> ...


Please advise where I can get my daily caller type stats from.
I thought the nra had blocked investigating gun deaths so how do we know?

"About 1.4 million people have died from *firearms* in the *U.S.* between 1968 and 2011. This number includes all *deaths* resulting from a *firearm*, including suicides, *homicides*, and accidents. Compared to 22 other high-income nations, the *U.S. gun*-related homicide rate is 25 times higher."
Omg have to look for knife deaths now.


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 4, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


Here's another
How London's homicide rate stacks up against major US cities - CNN
Try to differentiate between crimes and homicides


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 4, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Ps I went to school in London for 6 years
> ...


Examples v's spew ?
At least I call a trunk a boot and know the derivation of liberal.
And momentarily.
Is it tough to have English as a second language?
Here's a good example for you
Coral Gables Homeowner Opens Fire On 2 Intruders
Those darn uppity nixxers
Keep being VERY afraid


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 4, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Ps I went to school in London for 6 years
> ...


At least I went somewhere.
English ok?
Here's a bit of reading for you

How The NRA Worked To Stifle Gun Violence Research
Keep being very afraid and watch your neigbour


----------



## P@triot (Nov 4, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


You didn’t answer the question. You obviously advocate shutting down all cancer hospitals for children and all cancer research for children. After all, your children never had cancer. Since it didn’t happen to you, it must not be a problem. Right? Don’t be a hypocrite. Advocate to shut down all child cancer work, right here and now.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 4, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


And I thought with all of your British education, you would know how to look up “the numbers”.

See how that works, chief? You call me out for not providing numbers while you don’t provide any numbers. Then you have the audacity to say I can look it up. Right after you whined that I didn’t provide you with numbers that _you_ could look up.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 4, 2019)

P@triot said:


> See how that works, chief? You call me out for not providing numbers while you don’t provide any numbers. Then you have the audacity to say I can look it up. Right after you whined that I didn’t provide you with numbers that _you_ could look up.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 4, 2019)

Every single day in the U.S., an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day.

Cops: Homeowner shoots man who broke front window, tried to climb through it. Homeowner warned suspect he had gun, family says.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 4, 2019)

Progressives are misnamed.   They should be called Regressives.  They believe in regressing most people to a lower state of living claiming everyone should be equally rewarded.    They, of course, would be the ones to run the government-gears that grind up and distribute hard-earned tax dollars.    You should trust them because they are 'fair'.....And it's a 'fair' system......right?


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 4, 2019)

Timmy said:


> There’s an armed police man .  That is not a gun free zone .  Righties lie and claim this gun free bullshit .



A 'gun free' zone prohibits law abiding regular citizens from carrying a firearm.   Police are exempted.   What this means is that anyone entering that premises that is NOT law enforcement has to be disarmed.   This limits the number of guns that can be used for self defense in the case of a criminal who may have no regard for human life, the law and indeed gun check-points.  They'll most certainly also disobey the "Gun Free Zone" sign.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 5, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Progressives are misnamed.   They should be called Regressives...


Correct - they want to return to a time where the state had a monopoly on force.


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 5, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


So you didn't see my link to Obama and the ref that documented 2? Preventions?
I looked for the one a day ref, still looking.
I did see a killer Kids a & E ep  where teens knifed a 8 and 5 year old to death.
You can find isolated cases if you have nothing better to do.
Ps is "chief" American English ? Never used in England. Like "momentarily", this instant in English, who knows when in American english


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 5, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Here's one I found.
"
In a statement by Michael Siegel, a Boston University professor of community health sciences, reported in LiveScience, he said: "This research is the strongest to date to document that states with higher levels of gun ownership have disproportionately large numbers of deaths from firearm-related homicides."
I'm sure you have your Blaze ref that says the opposite.
I don't really care.
In Walmart with 250# old farts, I feel nervous they are all packing.
You probably feel safer
Each to his own.


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 5, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Every single day in the U.S., an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day.
> 
> Cops: Homeowner shoots man who broke front window, tried to climb through it. Homeowner warned suspect he had gun, family says.


Omg 365 in a nation of 350000000 with 20000 gun deaths a year. Or is it 40000?
Impressive although one is great.
Any in your neighborhood?


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 5, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


I'm just looking for Blaze and gateway pundit nut case numbers.
Blaze, one a day? Awesome.
I feel SO much safer


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 5, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Every single day in the U.S., an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day.


If you believe the rabidly anti-gun Violence Policy Center and their claim of 94,9000 DGU/year, the number is at least 260/day.
That's almost 11x more often than to commit murder, and more than 4x more often than to commit suicide.
http://www.vpc.org/studies/justifiable17.pdf


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 5, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


English irony darlin.
Do I have to repeat?
USA "euros say we don't get irony"
Euro "apparently "
Politics.
I thought Schiffs parody on the text was a joke.
All his opponents had fits!!


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 5, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


Here's a link that you should love
Twenty years ago economist John Lott, author of "More Guns, Less Crime," and his research partner wrote: "We find that allowing citizens to carry concealed weapons deters violent crimes and it appears to produce no increase in accidental deaths. If those states which did not have right-to-carry concealed gun provisions had adopted them in 1992, approximately 1,570 murders; 4,177 rapes; and over 60,000 aggravated assaults would have been avoided yearly."


----------



## Timmy (Nov 5, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > There’s an armed police man .  That is not a gun free zone .  Righties lie and claim this gun free bullshit .
> ...



Oh yeah.  A high school is a great place to be a gun friendly zone !  Are you nuts !?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 5, 2019)

Timmy said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


Why do prefer children be defenseless while in school?
Need more bodies to push your otherwise unsellable agenda?
Planning to shoot one up?


----------



## Timmy (Nov 5, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



They ain’t .  There was an armed police officer there .   You want 18 year olds packing heat?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 5, 2019)

Timmy said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Timmy said:
> ...


Tell that to the kids in Parkland FL.


> You want 18 year olds packing heat?


You cannot argue soundly with fact and reason, and are thus reduced to beating up on straw men.
As per the norm.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 5, 2019)

Timmy said:


> Oh yeah.  A high school is a great place to be a gun friendly zone !  Are you nuts !?



I think there should be a shooting class in every High School educating kids about guns, how to handle them, shooting competitions, etc.   Every household should have guns and people capable of knowing how and when to use them.  I think there are too many piss-ants who, because they are victim-groomed by the far left, pee their pants at the sight of a gun.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 5, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> In Walmart with 250# old farts, I feel nervous they are all packing. You probably feel safer *Each to his own*.


For once, we agree! That’s the beauty of America. You’re free not to carry. I’m free to carry.


----------



## Leo123 (Nov 6, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > In Walmart with 250# old farts, I feel nervous they are all packing. You probably feel safer *Each to his own*.
> ...



Amen!    The 2nd amendment reins supreme!!


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 6, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > In Walmart with 250# old farts, I feel nervous they are all packing. You probably feel safer *Each to his own*.
> ...


Absolutely !!


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 6, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah.  A high school is a great place to be a gun friendly zone !  Are you nuts !?
> ...


I thought that was the pantywaists who never were close to an actual battle in their lives.
You really want your 5 year old trained to dive under a desk?
Terrific educated society.
You trump u I assume?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 6, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


The 2nd is the only amendment that protects our use of physical force in defense of our rights - no one should wonder why the left seeks to repeal it.


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 6, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


They don't mr pantywaist .
You have zero examples. Post one for Christ sake
Makes you feel more like a man strutting through walmart, gun bulging??


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 6, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> I think there should be a shooting class in every High School educating kids about guns, how to handle them, shooting competitions, etc.


At worst, every one should be trained on an age-appropriate way to make safe a firearm - how could anyone oppose teaching children skills that could save their life?


> Every household should have guns and people capable of knowing how and when to use them.


This used to be a requirement of federal law.


> I think there are too many piss-ants who, because they are victim-groomed by the far left, pee their pants at the sight of a gun.


Ignorance does that to people.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 6, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Allow me to further illustrate your ignorance.

Opinion | John Paul Stevens: Repeal the Second Amendment
It’s Time to Repeal—and Replace—the Second Amendment
Repeal the Second Amendment to save Americans from gun violence
Sign the petition: Repeal the Second Amendment Now
Lawmakers in Hawaii Propose Repealing Second Amendment | Carey Wedler, Jon Miltimore
_ad nauseam_

Oh look at you - caught talking out your ass.  Again.


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 6, 2019)

M14 Shooter said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


Thanks for one example.
Didn't work did it?
Are we reading the same article?
"CONCLUSION

The reality of self-defense gun use bears no resemblance to the exaggerated claims of the gun lobby and gun industry. The number of justi able homicides that occur
in our nation each year pale in comparison to criminal homicides, let alone gun suicides and fatal unintentional shootings. And contrary to the common stereotype promulgated by the gun lobby, those killed in justi able homicide incidents don’t always t the expected pro le of an attack by a stranger: in 34.4 percent of the justi able homicides that occurred in 2014 the persons shot and killed were known to the shooter.

The devastation guns in ict on our nation each and every year is clear. In 2015, guns killed more than 36,000 Americans and injured nearly 85,000 leaving an untold number of lives traumatized and communities shattered.14 Unexamined claims of the e cacy and frequency of the self-defense use of rearms are the default rationale o ered by the gun lobby and gun industry for this unceasing, bloody toll. The idea that rearms are frequently used in self-defense is the primary argument that the gun lobby and rearms industry use to expand the carrying of rearms into an ever-increasing number of public spaces and even to prevent the regulation of military-style semiautomatic assault weapons and high-capacity ammunition magazines. Yet this argument is hollow and the assertions false. When analyzing the most reliable data available, what is most striking is that in a nation of more than 300 million guns, how rarely rearms are used in self-defense."

I'm still trying to find how many carriers have prevented incidents.
I think they said 2 ? Have prevented our monthly mass shootings? 
Do you have a reputable, non gun nut estimate?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 6, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


I'm sorry - I thought you could  count.  Silly me.
I gave you -5- examples of leftists that seek to repeal the 2nd, as you asked.
You're welcome.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 6, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> You really want your 5 year old trained to dive under a desk?


Yeah...um...I hate to be the one to tell you this, but they’ve been training 5 year olds to dive under desks since the 1940’s. You’re clearly not from the United States. Between your broken English and the fact that you had no idea schools were teaching “duck and cover” for nuclear attacks during the Cold War, it’s clear now that you are not American.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 6, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Makes you feel more like a man strutting through walmart, gun bulging??


You know what I did this evening? I walked into a movie theater with a .45 semi-automatic in a holster on my right (concealed) and additional magazines in a holster on my left (concealed).

Every left-wing paranoid lunatic there wasn’t scared like you people normally are. You know why? Because they had no idea there was someone among them with a _serious_ firearm on them.

Did it “make me feel more like a man”? Nope. Not even a little. It did, however, make me feel _very_ smart. Smart people act like mature adults - which includes taking responsibility for your own security.

If someone had acted like an adult in Aurora, Colorado - none of us would even know there was a town called “Aurora” in Colorado because there wouldn’t have been a tragedy.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 6, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > The 2nd is the only amendment that protects our use of physical force in defense of our rights - no one should wonder why the left seeks to repeal it.
> ...


What are you talking about?!? Literally _every_ Dumbocrat in office or running for office has run on confiscating firearms. And every wing-nut on this site calls for the confiscation of firearms.


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 7, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


dumbocrat?
Still have to include a gun nut kid insult I see.
Zero college still?
Can you post an example of pistol banning by the dreaded commies
I keep telling you NOONE WANT TO CONFISCATE YOUR GUNS.
You seem incapable of reading (except The Blaze )
Still waiting for 450 dem examples.
You and the gateway pundit may produce one? Cortez?


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 7, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


And I'm still waiting for where your physical force has saved your wife and kids.
Zero examples again?


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 7, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > M14 Shooter said:
> ...


With your superb dumbocrat American English you might want to expand on " firearms"
Background checks, assault weapons, pistols, all need to be defined.
I'm given up telling you no one I know wants to ban ALL guns.
Think you should be allowed to have a tank in your garage waiting for the dreaded Muslim attack?
I'm still waiting for your physical repelling of a house invador.
There are A And E examples of gun deaths every day.
Do you watch?
What do you think of the phila 10 year old killed accidentally yesterday?
The Blaze didn't report it?


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 7, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...


Some of my buds do believe in registration, like autos, others don't .
None of them believe in universal confiscation


----------



## P@triot (Nov 7, 2019)

Every single day in the United States, an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day.

Concealed carrier draws gun on man throwing concrete chunks, metal pipes at cars on freeway. One victim said gun owner saved her.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 7, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Think you should be allowed to have a tank in your garage waiting for the dreaded Muslim attack?


Absolutely. The real question is: who the _fuck_ is the government to tell me what I can and cannot own? I’m a grown man. You are too, though for some odd reason, you act like a small child. You want government to parent you, for some odd reason.


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 8, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Think you should be allowed to have a tank in your garage waiting for the dreaded Muslim attack?
> ...


Thanks for the insult as usual.
Zero college? Insults dead giveaway for limited Ed.
Last time I looked I was the corporate millionaire, never voted for a dem in my life.
I'm still looking for what the gov is preventing me owning?
2 vacation homes? A machine gun? Travelling the world?
Enjoy your commie benefits. I expect you think you paid for them?


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 8, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Think you should be allowed to have a tank in your garage waiting for the dreaded Muslim attack?
> ...


Nice foul mouth.
I'm impressed
Just out of interest, do you think we should have a police force?
And fire depts?just pay when your house is burning down.?


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 9, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Think you should be allowed to have a tank in your garage waiting for the dreaded Muslim attack?
> ...


I love our SO Independent patriots who will come crawling to me and other taxpayers when they have an unexpected $10000000 medical bill.


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 9, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


None of my buds do either


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 9, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Every single day in the United States, an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day.
> 
> Concealed carrier draws gun on man throwing concrete chunks, metal pipes at cars on freeway. One victim said gun owner saved her.



Can I ask you every time you post a blaze one off, post a kid getting blown away?


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 9, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Every single day in the United States, an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day.
> ...


The Blaze ??
Is that your only source?
Pretty pathetic
Why don't they post kids getting shot??
Can I urge you to watch the Roger Ayles doc? Knees news.
He introduced short skirts.
And "we don't report news, we report what our viewers already believe"
Pity he was fired for groping like other fox people.
Try to find the doc.


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 9, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > Think you should be allowed to have a tank in your garage waiting for the dreaded Muslim attack?
> ...


You're a grown man sucking off socialist SS Medicare still not knowing the average old white fart will take 40% more than he put in


----------



## P@triot (Nov 10, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > Every single day in the United States, an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day.
> ...


Why? You can do that if you feel it is pertinent. More children die in automobile accidents every year than by firearms - but you don’t advocate to confiscate automobiles.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 10, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> The Blaze ?? Can I urge you to watch the Roger Ayles doc? Knees news.


Why? Roger Ayles is a piece of shit. But he had absolutely *nothing* to do with The Blaze. Nothing. He didn’t launch The Blaze. He was never employed by The Blaze. Hell, he never even _consulted_ for The Blaze.

You’re a weird guy. You throw out a whole bunch of random stuff every time you post. I’m under the opinion you are drunk while you’re posting.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 10, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> You're a grown man sucking off socialist SS Medicare still not knowing the average old white fart will take 40% more than he put in


*A.* I’ve never used Medicare. Ever.

*B.* I was *forced* into Medicare, completely against my will, by people like _you_.


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 11, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > You're a grown man sucking off socialist SS Medicare still not knowing the average old white fart will take 40% more than he put in
> ...


Crazy.
Psst.
People/ Millionaires like me don't give a shit about you.
Sorry.
I didn't enrol, then I couldn't get in.
How come you pay?
Just don't pay, easy.
No comment on SS where you will spend way more than you ever contributed.
So have you got $10000000 salted away when you get sick and are in hospital?


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 11, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


Of course not.
I'm waiting for your falling out of the bathtub example.
But I do feel sorry for kids blown away by pantywaists.
Don't you pay car insurance either?


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 11, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > The Blaze ?? Can I urge you to watch the Roger Ayles doc? Knees news.
> ...


Apologies I thought you was a knees news fan.
I should be drunk reading our old white fart patriots posts!.
You really think The Blaze is reputable and quotes both sides.
I thought they went broke?


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 11, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > The Blaze ?? Can I urge you to watch the Roger Ayles doc? Knees news.
> ...


Apologies, I was just trying to point out 2 things at once
Roger
The blaze.
Apologies if you can't keep 2 subjects in your patriot mind
 I love Glenn beck and the proud boys.
Don't you?
Proud Boys founder finds new home at Glenn Beck’s new media company
I hear Glenn has renounced our vagina grabber?


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 12, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> > ph3iron said:
> ...



And doI see the second 10 yr old in 2 days blown away by a responsible gun owner in phila?


----------



## P@triot (Nov 19, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> People/ *Millionaires like me* don't give a shit about you.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 19, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> No comment on SS where you will spend way more than you ever contributed.


Bwahahaha! Dumb ass here is _proving_ how the left-wing ideology is a *failed* ideology. If everyone takes out more than they put in, the system collapses. No wonder Social Security is insolvent.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 19, 2019)

Once again, an armed citizen prevents a mass-shooting. The left’s favorite firearm lie is that an armed citizen has “never” prevented a mass-shooting, when in fact, an armed citizen prevents a mass-shooting dozens and dozens and dozens of times per year.

3 people dead after suspect opens fire at Okla. Walmart. A good guy with a gun reportedly stopped suspect from shooting more.


----------



## ChemEngineer (Nov 20, 2019)

Timmy said:


> There’s an armed police man(sic)  .  That is not a gun free zone .  Righties lie and claim this gun free bullshit .



"Gun free" for everybody ELSE, "Timmy".  Like Washington, D.C.  Like Leftist actors and actresses who hate the Second Amendment but have armed guards to protect THEM.  They hate fences to guard America's southern border, but have fences around THEIR mansions.

Watch the clever video "Gun Free Zone" on YouTube.
It laughs at your Leftist nonsense.


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 20, 2019)

P@triot said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > No comment on SS where you will spend way more than you ever contributed.
> ...



Doesn't seem to stop you from collecting SS.
Don't call me when you get a $10000000 hospital bill, mr self sufficient


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 20, 2019)

P@triot said:


> Once again, an armed citizen prevents a mass-shooting. The left’s favorite firearm lie is that an armed citizen has “never” prevented a mass-shooting, when in fact, an armed citizen prevents a mass-shooting dozens and dozens and dozens of times per year.
> 
> 3 people dead after suspect opens fire at Okla. Walmart. A good guy with a gun reportedly stopped suspect from shooting more.


Terrific "reported" from the blaze who don't believe we landed on the moon.
I missed your 100 gun deaths a day post. One "reported" a week and our gun nuts, hiding in their double wides have an orgasm.
Fact-check: How many gun deaths are there per day in the United States?
I did find a bigger garbage site, Wayne Dupree.
You might like it


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 20, 2019)

ChemEngineer said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > There’s an armed police man(sic)  .  That is not a gun free zone .  Righties lie and claim this gun free bullshit .
> ...


I'm sure it quotes both sides.
Or just for zero college rubes?


----------



## ph3iron (Nov 20, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > P@triot said:
> ...


No reply from our brave patriot?


----------



## P@triot (Nov 20, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Don't call me when you get a $10000000 hospital bill, mr self sufficient


I won't, Mr. Parasite. I have my own health insurance. It _covers_ a "$10000000 hospital bill". Literally. So now you look like an idiot (as usual).


----------



## P@triot (Nov 20, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> Don't call me when you get a $10000000 hospital bill, mr self sufficient


Think of the irony of this idiotic post. If I get a "$10000000 hospital bill", it's my problem. In ph3iron's ignorant ideology, it's all of society's problem.

If I can't pay that bill, I fail. Me. Alone. In ph3iron's ignorant ideology, all of society fails when the bill can't be paid.

A logical person would say "I'd rather see 1 person fail than 1 hundred million fail". But people like ph3iron prove the saying "misery loves company".


----------



## P@triot (Nov 20, 2019)

ph3iron said:


> ph3iron said:
> 
> 
> > And doI see the second 10 yr old in 2 days blown away by a responsible gun owner in phila?
> ...


What is there to reply to?

1. I haven't seen anything about this and your dumb ass is too lazy to post it

2. I couldn't care any less anyway. If a 10 year old was blown away because of an irresponsible gun owner - *oh well*. I can't stress that enough. Oh well. Big deal. Freedom has a price. It requires people to take personal responsibility. Put the irresponsible gun owner in jail (where they belong) and move on.

3. More 10 year old children were killed by left-wing government in 20 minutes than in the entire history of gun ownership in the United States. That's a *fact*.


----------



## P@triot (Nov 21, 2019)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.

These Law-Abiding People Used Guns to Defend Themselves in October


----------



## P@triot (Dec 1, 2019)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.

Bread delivery man with firearm made honorary sheriff's deputy for stopping armed robber


----------



## P@triot (Dec 3, 2019)

So tell me again how “nobody needs a full automatic” firearm...

Video captures 'youth flash mob' vandalizing Chicago store, assaulting owners, during Christmas event


----------



## P@triot (Dec 22, 2019)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.

11 More Examples of How Firearms Save Gun Owners’ Lives, Property


----------



## P@triot (Dec 29, 2019)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.

BREAKING: Gunman opens fire in Texas church and gets taken down within seconds by parishioners


----------



## P@triot (Dec 31, 2019)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.

The Second Amendment Saved These Gun Owners’ Lives in April


----------



## P@triot (Jan 1, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.

Burglar breaks into Las Vegas home of armed woman, and pays the ultimate price


----------



## P@triot (Jan 3, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.

Police: Victim of armed home invasion has his own gun, shoots intruders — one of whom is his ex-girlfriend


----------



## P@triot (Jan 6, 2020)

More indisputable evidence of left-wing lies. They tell everyone that an armed citizen has “never” stopped a mass shooting - when in fact it happens dozens of times per year.

Concealed Carry Law in Texas Prevented Mass Murder


----------



## P@triot (Jan 9, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.

Trump hater orders man to remove MAGA hat; he refuses. So Trump hater makes threat, takes swing at hat — and victim pulls out his gun.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 18, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.

Intruder allegedly puts gun in homeowner's face, demands money, orders him to room. Turns out victim's double-barrel is stored there — and 76-year-old fires it.


----------



## P@triot (Jan 23, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.

Pizza delivery driver ambushed by four males intent on robbing him — so he pulls out his gun and shoots three of them


----------



## P@triot (Jan 28, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.

2019 Ended With Heroic Actions by Lawful Gun Owners


----------



## P@triot (Jan 28, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.

Pair of hooded crooks pull gun on store clerk. But when clerk fires his own gun at them, suspects suddenly decide they just can't stay.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 17, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.

Man kicks in back door of house, charges at homeowner — who has a gun and fires. It proves to be suspect's final home invasion.


----------



## Ringtone (Feb 17, 2020)

midcan5 said:


> One has to give republicans (dark money) credit, they have managed to brain wash the snowflake base with BS and more BS.  If guns make us safe and secure, why so many gun deaths compared to other civilized nations?  If the premise were true we'd have few deaths, but instead we lead in a category no one should be proud of.  But I give them credit for keeping their base in line. Mention abortion, gun control, welfare, food stamps, immigrants, and the snowflakes sell their soul, work for peanuts, care nothing for living children, and have poor health services, oh and die too from gun violence. While insanity may be expecting different results, one could also say it is following too close slogans sans positive results.  And so it goes....
> 
> "The trick never ages; the illusion never wears off. Vote to stop abortion; receive a rollback in capital gains taxes. Vote to make our country strong again; receive deindustrialization. Vote to screw those politically correct college professors; receive electricity deregulation. Vote to get government off our backs; receive conglomeration and monopoly everywhere from media to meatpacking. Vote to stand tall against terrorists; receive Social Security privatization. Vote to strike a blow against elitism; receive a social order in which wealth is more concentrated than ever before in our lifetimes, in which workers have been stripped of power and CEOs are rewarded in a manner beyond imagining."  Thomas Frank, What's the Matter With Kansas?: How Conservatives Won the Heart of America




Silly ass, leftist brainwash.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 17, 2020)

P@triot said:


> Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.
> 
> Man kicks in back door of house, charges at homeowner — who has a gun and fires. It proves to be suspect's final home invasion.



Since over 1 million serious crimes are prevented each year by armed citizens, it is more like 2,700 crimes a day that are prevented by armed citizens.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 25, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.

Man forces his way into family's home in middle of night. But Dad has a gun and shoots intruder four times — once in the head.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 19, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.

Five crooks try robbing woman at gunpoint at ATM. But she also has a gun — and shoots 17-year-old in self-defense, cops say.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 27, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No firearms have been ‘illegally’ banned, that’s a lie.


Oh you poor government-worshipping parasite, New York City is a prime example. If only you were educated.


C_Clayton_Jones said:


> There are no ‘victim zones,’ that’s a lie.


Everywhere guns are banned is victim zone, you imbecile. It’s not a coincidence that every mass shooting occurs where firearms are banned (such as schools).


C_Clayton_Jones said:


> And crime has been decreasing for reasons unrelated to the sale of firearms.


So your best defense is “coincidence”? Really?


----------



## P@triot (Mar 27, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.









						Crook throws dumbbell through glass door — even after homeowner warns him he's armed. Crook should have sheltered in place this night.
					

'These hoodlums make me sick,' county sheriff says




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Mar 31, 2020)

Every single day, an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day.









						'I don't want to shoot him, but I'm going to have to!': Woman on 911 call repeatedly warns burglar to leave her home before firing gun
					

The suspect allegedly tried breaking into other homes on the block




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## San Souci (Mar 31, 2020)

Biggest hero in New York History. BERNARD GOETZ.


----------



## Rigby5 (Mar 31, 2020)

P@triot said:


> Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.
> 
> Man kicks in back door of house, charges at homeowner — who has a gun and fires. It proves to be suspect's final home invasion.



Probably more than 1000 times a day.
The DOJ estimates between half a million and 3 million serious violent crimes are prevented every year by armed citizens in the US.


----------



## P@triot (Apr 16, 2020)

Every single day in the U.S., an armed citizens prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Three teen males allegedly attack man on bus after midnight. But victim has license to carry gun — and brings the pain.
					

The kids were up way past their bedtimes, apparently




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 16, 2020)

P@triot said:


> Every single day in the U.S., an armed citizens prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since armed people prevent over a million violent crimes a years, that would be more like 3,000 a day, not just one.
And the minimum has to be at least a million, because there are over a million successful violent crimes a year, and more fail than succeed.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 16, 2020)

And many times each day a liberal suddenly decides he/she/it must protect his/her/its family during these times of manufactured crisis and tries to buy a gun.

Then they discover how difficult they've made that and try to blame it on someone else and plead for an exemption.

It's fun to watch.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Apr 17, 2020)

HenryBHough said:


> And many times each day a liberal suddenly decides he/she/it must protect his/her/its family during these times of manufactured crisis and tries to buy a gun.
> 
> Then they discover how difficult they've made that and try to blame it on someone else and plead for an exemption.
> 
> It's fun to watch.



And around here, if that Liberal wants to buy a gun, he just goes and buys it.  It takes him about 15 minutes including the sales pitch by the Gun Shop Salesperson.  If you have a problem of how hard it is to obtain a gun where you are then you need to do something about it instead of bitching about it in here.  Chances are you "Party of the Rump" will have the same problem as your "Liberal".


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 17, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > And many times each day a liberal suddenly decides he/she/it must protect his/her/its family during these times of manufactured crisis and tries to buy a gun.
> ...



Not true from my experience.
My experience has been waiting up to a week.
But these days I believe they have changed the law to limit the NICs to 3 day delay.
{...
The NICS examiner will provide the FFL with the date of the third business day after the firearm check was initiated.  
...}








						About NICS | Federal Bureau of Investigation
					

NICS is FBI's national system that checks records on persons who may be disqualified from receiving firearms.




					www.fbi.gov
				



However, many states have additional delays like a waiting period for pistols, etc.
And it takes more than 15 minutes to fill out all the federal forms and finger prints.
Places like NYC and DC don't just tell you, but they essentially do not allow people to buy or even possess pistols without special authorization that is very difficult to get.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 18, 2020)

I think that’s an easy one, that’s not even politics, we’re entitled to a Second Amendment. To me that’s liberty


----------



## Rigby5 (Apr 19, 2020)

basquebromance said:


> I think that’s an easy one, that’s not even politics, we’re entitled to a Second Amendment. To me that’s liberty



Exactly.  There is no right to life without the right to have defensive weapons.


----------



## P@triot (May 18, 2020)

Progressive propaganda just can’t hold up in the era of mass media and technology...








						New Zealand gun crimes rise to highest in a decade despite strict gun bans
					

That wasn't supposed to happen




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Deleted member 73486 (May 18, 2020)

Brought a gun to a pandemic!


----------



## M14 Shooter (May 19, 2020)

Shut_the_Flip_up_Donnie! said:


> Brought a gun to a pandemic!
> 
> View attachment 338006


Evidently, someone doesn't understand the argument.


----------



## P@triot (May 19, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						11 More Cases in Which Responsible Gun Owners Saved Lives
					

These instances of proper defensive gun use provide an important but often unreported counterbalance to the national conversation on the Second Amendment.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 2, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Looters break into a Philly gun store overnight — and are surprised to meet the owner armed with an M4 rifle
					

One of the men was killed




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 2, 2020)

Dear ignorant Dumbocrats,

  Please remember the mass-rioting, looting, and violence you engaged in around the nation over this past week, the next time you dumb asses cry “nobody needs more than 6 bullets”. Once again, you have defeated your own position for us. Thank you.

Signed,

The American People


----------



## P@triot (Jun 20, 2020)

Well thank goodness that England outlawed firearms! Otherwise, people would be subjected to mass murder. Wait a second...








						UK: Stabbing Spree in Reading Officially Declared a 'Terrorist Incident'
					

Police have officially declared a deadly stabbing spree in Forbury Gardens in Reading, England, a "terrorist incident".




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 20, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day.








						In These 11 Incidents, Gun Owners Defended Life and Property
					

These 11 examples of lawful defensive uses of guns last month represent a small part of published reports.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## ThunderKiss1965 (Jun 20, 2020)

midcan5 said:


> One has to give republicans (dark money) credit, they have managed to brain wash the snowflake base with BS and more BS.  If guns make us safe and secure, why so many gun deaths compared to other civilized nations?  If the premise were true we'd have few deaths, but instead we lead in a category no one should be proud of.  But I give them credit for keeping their base in line. Mention abortion, gun control, welfare, food stamps, immigrants, and the snowflakes sell their soul, work for peanuts, care nothing for living children, and have poor health services, oh and die too from gun violence. While insanity may be expecting different results, one could also say it is following too close slogans sans positive results.  And so it goes....
> 
> "The trick never ages; the illusion never wears off. Vote to stop abortion; receive a rollback in capital gains taxes. Vote to make our country strong again; receive deindustrialization. Vote to screw those politically correct college professors; receive electricity deregulation. Vote to get government off our backs; receive conglomeration and monopoly everywhere from media to meatpacking. Vote to stand tall against terrorists; receive Social Security privatization. Vote to strike a blow against elitism; receive a social order in which wealth is more concentrated than ever before in our lifetimes, in which workers have been stripped of power and CEOs are rewarded in a manner beyond imagining."  Thomas Frank, What's the Matter With Kansas?: How Conservatives Won the Heart of America


-The US has spent trillions on the issue why are there still poor people ?


----------



## P@triot (Jun 21, 2020)

Remember kids, firearms are strictly prohibited in New York. To the point where law enforcement is even encouraged to unconstitutionally “stop and frisk” people without probable cause. And yet people are still being shot daily in New York.








						Shootings skyrocket after NYPD disbands 'anti-crime' units: 'This is what the politicians wanted'
					

Welp




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 12, 2020)

Every single day in the U.S., an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Three armed men attempt home invasion on a gun collector, but the homeowner is ready
					

Police said they had extensive records of violent crime




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 16, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Crooks try forcing their way into home to steal money for heroin. But who knew homeowner would have a gun?
					

It turned out to be an all-around painful conclusion for the suspects




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jul 16, 2020)

P@triot said:


> Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But, but, but....


----------



## P@triot (Jul 25, 2020)

Dear ignorant Dumbocrats,

*This* is why I need a magazine that holds more than 6 rounds.

Sincerely,

The American People








						Surveillance video captures mob brutally beating a father and his daughter inside a NYC bodega
					

"I thought they killed him. I thought he died."




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Aug 16, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Defensive Uses Prove Importance of Removing Barriers to Gun Ownership
					

Law-abiding citizens all over the country regularly use their firearms to defend themselves and others.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Aug 18, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						11 Incidents in Which Lawful Gun Owners Made a Difference
					

An armed mother used her firearm to protect her teenage son after a meet-up to buy a cellphone turned into an attempted robbery.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Sep 17, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						10 Examples of Defensive Gun Use Show Second Amendment’s Purpose
					

A legally armed citizen intervened during an instance of domestic violence in a convenience store parking lot, police said, possibly saving a woman’s life.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 17, 2020)

P@triot said:


> Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Since there are about 1 million successful serious violent crimes a year, there are more likely 2 million or so serious violent crimes that are stopped by armed private citizens, and that is more like 5,000 a day.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 25, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Two brothers allegedly force their way into suburban home. Both pay the ultimate price after a gunfight with a legal gun owner.
					

They were both gunned down by the resident of the home




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Oct 15, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Man points rifle at motorist in apparent road rage incident. But motorist grabs his own gun — and pulls trigger.
					

Man with rifle died of multiple gunshot wounds — and motorist who shot him used justifiable force, county attorney said




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 15, 2020)

P@triot said:


> Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every single day the commies are frustrated because they can't have an unopposed Revolution in any place that doesn't already operate as a commie utopia.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 15, 2020)

Average armed citizens also are much less likely to shoot innocent people, compared to police who are mostly war trained, military veterans.


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 15, 2020)

midcan5 said:


> One has to give republicans (dark money) credit, they have managed to brain wash the snowflake base with BS and more BS.  If guns make us safe and secure, why so many gun deaths compared to other civilized nations?  If the premise were true we'd have few deaths, but instead we lead in a category no one should be proud of.  But I give them credit for keeping their base in line. Mention abortion, gun control, welfare, food stamps, immigrants, and the snowflakes sell their soul, work for peanuts, care nothing for living children, and have poor health services, oh and die too from gun violence. While insanity may be expecting different results, one could also say it is following too close slogans sans positive results.  And so it goes....
> 
> "The trick never ages; the illusion never wears off. Vote to stop abortion; receive a rollback in capital gains taxes. Vote to make our country strong again; receive deindustrialization. Vote to screw those politically correct college professors; receive electricity deregulation. Vote to get government off our backs; receive conglomeration and monopoly everywhere from media to meatpacking. Vote to stand tall against terrorists; receive Social Security privatization. Vote to strike a blow against elitism; receive a social order in which wealth is more concentrated than ever before in our lifetimes, in which workers have been stripped of power and CEOs are rewarded in a manner beyond imagining."  Thomas Frank, What's the Matter With Kansas?: How Conservatives Won the Heart of America



That is easy to explain.
Guns simply empower average citizens, and if things are wrong in society, they will be used more than if things are good in society.
The US is the only country in the world with an insane War on Drugs, which entices poor people with potential huge profits, the side effect being large amounts of cash, turf conflicts, an inability to use banks, an inability to call police if one is robbed.
And you also are forgetting that police shoot thousands of innocents each year, which goes away if you have armed citizens instead of armed police.
Anyone who would arm police and not citizens, not only if a fascist, but has no understanding of law or what a democratic republic means.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Oct 15, 2020)

Rigby5 said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > One has to give republicans (dark money) credit, they have managed to brain wash the snowflake base with BS and more BS.  If guns make us safe and secure, why so many gun deaths compared to other civilized nations?  If the premise were true we'd have few deaths, but instead we lead in a category no one should be proud of.  But I give them credit for keeping their base in line. Mention abortion, gun control, welfare, food stamps, immigrants, and the snowflakes sell their soul, work for peanuts, care nothing for living children, and have poor health services, oh and die too from gun violence. While insanity may be expecting different results, one could also say it is following too close slogans sans positive results.  And so it goes....
> ...


You agree with the _Ideal _I borrowed from Austin Petersen:

"_Gay couple defends pot farm with machine guns._"


----------



## P@triot (Oct 21, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Armed men break into home, demand cash, pistol whip male who won't comply. Then female resident grabs her gun and turns the tables.
					

Boom!




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 19, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Defensive Gun Use Examples Show Biden Ignorance on Gun Rights
					

Recent examples of defensive gun use demonstrate just how badly the Biden-Harris team misses the mark when it comes to the Second Amendment.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 24, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a crime. Every. Single Day.








						Police: Boy, 13, home alone calls parents about man breaking in. Boy's dad, an off-duty cop, arrives and fatally shoots alleged intruder.
					

'I hear 'boom, boom, boom, boom''




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 30, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Armed robber demands cash at Philly Wingstop. But customer with license to carry walks in — and puts perp down for good with one shot.
					

Cops say customer who pulled trigger likely won't face charges




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Dec 9, 2020)

If she had been carrying a firearm, she wouldn’t have needed to rely on dumb luck for her survival. The subsequent spoof says it all.








						Racist chainsaw attack spurs on viral pro-Second Amendment video: 'Oh hell no, not today!'
					

That's how you do things




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Dec 15, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Homeowner shoots all four armed men who broke into his house — two of them fatally. Surviving suspects face murder charges for accomplices' deaths.
					

Homeowner's daughter, 4, apparently was hit by gunfire in shootout but is expected to be OK




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Dec 17, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						11 Cases of Defensive Gun Use Show How Biden’s Key Picks Miss Mark
					

One aspect of public health and safety that gun control advocates don't acknowledge is how often citizens use firearms defensively.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Dec 23, 2020)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Carjackers roll up on 80-year-old man, point gun at him, demand his vehicle. But their target is a concealed carrier — and he wins showdown.
					

Boom!




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jan 1, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Father shoots and kills armed burglar threatening his family during home invasion in Texas
					

The home was later the site of a drive-by shooting and a fire




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jan 12, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						11 Cases of Defensive Gun Use as 2020 Came to a Close
					

Even during “normal” years, the right to keep and bear arms plays an important role in preserving the public safety.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jan 13, 2021)

One of many reasons why I conceal carry. It's not just for thugs. I would have shot this fuck'n dog dead had that been my little girl.








						Woman’s service dog reportedly attacks toddler. Child's family claims she blamed the child and fled the scene.
					

What the heck?




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jan 20, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						WATCH: California Homeowner Uses His 9mm In An Early Morning Shootout With Home Invader
					

Photo credit: Screenshot from ABC 7 News Hesperia, CA — A California man’s home surveillance system caught footage of him... View Article




					www.secondamendmentdaily.com


----------



## P@triot (Jan 20, 2021)

The left gets super pissed when women are armed and can defend themselves. The left _loves_ women who are weak and helpless. Makes their attacks easier.








						Cleveland Lyft Driver Fired After She Used Her Legally Owned and Licensed Gun During Attempted Carjacking
					

Photo Credit: Screenshot from ABC 19 News Report Cleveland, OH — Many Americans have taken jobs with flexible hours during... View Article




					www.secondamendmentdaily.com


----------



## P@triot (Jan 20, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Violent Felon Who Was Released From Prison Three Days Earlier Attempts Home Invasion -- Armed Homeowner Sends Him To The Morgue
					

Miami, OK — One Oklahoma homeowner will not be facing charges after fatally shooting a man attempting to break into... View Article




					www.secondamendmentdaily.com


----------



## P@triot (Feb 3, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Man breaks into home in middle of night. But homeowner is a Vietnam vet with a gun — and he uses it with deadly accuracy.
					

'He's already a hero because he's a Vietnam veteran. Now he's even a bigger hero because he saved his family.'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 3, 2021)

It is funny how the US has violence do to things like poverty, injustice, the war on Drugs, etc., but instead everyone wants to blame violence on laws that allow people to have guns.
That seems especially silly to me since anyone who wanted to risk a life sentence by shooting someone, certainly is never going to be deterred by the lesser sentence of a gun law violation.
And obviously any criminal in any country can easily get a weapon.
So they why would anyone think that strict gun laws that only prevent honest people from being armed, is going to improve anything?


----------



## beautress (Feb 3, 2021)

Good evening, everyone. It's time for a nap.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 9, 2021)

Timmy said:


> You know the parkland kid was expelled .
> 
> Truth is Florida law does nothing to stop a nut like that from buying high powered weaponry.  But go on with your  blamestorming .



ARs are .223 caliber, which actually is a very tiny, low powered bullet.  That is why you can pull the trigger more quickly, there is little recoil.
And the problme is that Reagan ended the public health programs that used to catch and institutionalize problem people like that.  States can't afford to do much because the feds have control over all the money.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 9, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Man who broke into family's home after midnight charges at homeowner outside, cops say. But homeowner has a gun — and it doesn't end well for suspect.
					

'People have a right to be safe in their home, and when necessary, defend that safety'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Feb 20, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Watch a Dramatic Use of a Gun in Self-Defense That Didn’t Make News
					

A man patrolling his employer’s property, confronted by an apparent carjacker, draws his legally carried firearm and subdues the stranger.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Feb 20, 2021)

One of the left's favorite *lies* is that an armed citizen has never stopped a mass shooting - when in fact they've stopped quite a few (it's just that nobody hears about them exactly because they didn't become a mass shooting).








						Armed Good Samaritans Stop Shooting Spree That Left 3 Dead
					

Several armed bystanders successfully stopped a shooting spree that left three dead, including the suspect, in a New ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot (Feb 22, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						11 Times a Gun Stopped Matters From Getting Worse
					

Here is a small portion of the news stories on defensive gun use that we found in January.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 23, 2021)

Timmy said:


> You know the parkland kid was expelled .
> 
> Truth is Florida law does nothing to stop a nut like that from buying high powered weaponry.  But go on with your  blamestorming .



You should not try to ban dangerous people from buying guns because they can just easily obtain them illegally if they intend to risk far greater penalties.
If you think people are dangerous, then you need to get them connected to the health care system.  You need to get them evaluate, treated, medicated, confined, or what ever.  Sure they are going to be too dangerous to drive, have access to flammables, etc. if they are too dangerous to have a gun.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 7, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Granddad shoots one of two armed home invaders in ill-fated heist — and victim's granddaughter came up with idea for the crime, cops say
					

Six arrestees were after bail money for friend of theirs




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (May 2, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						11 Incidents Underscore Outrage of Biden’s Slap in Face to Gun Owners
					

A gun control lobbyist is President Biden's nominee to head the federal firearms agency, a slap in the face to American gun owners.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## Rigby5 (May 2, 2021)

Timmy said:


> You know the parkland kid was expelled .
> 
> Truth is Florida law does nothing to stop a nut like that from buying high powered weaponry.  But go on with your  blamestorming .



Wrong.
Nikolas Cruz was not expelled, and withdrew because he felt overwhelmed by the classes and he was being given failing grades.  
The school would not allow him to get any special help he requested.

He had absolutely no record at all.

And it was NOT at all a "high powered weapon".
It was single shot and very low powered.


----------



## Rigby5 (May 2, 2021)

Marion Morrison said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> > You know the parkland kid was expelled .
> ...




Actually Cruz had no criminal record, but lots of people made warnings to the police and FBI, who all did nothing.

{...

Sheriff Scott Israel said that his office received 23 calls about Cruz during the previous decade, but this figure is in dispute. CNN used a public records request to obtain a sheriff's office log, which showed that from 2008 to 2017, at least 45 calls were made in reference to Cruz, his brother, or the family home.[107][108] On February 5, 2016, the calls included an anonymous tip that Cruz had threatened to shoot up the school, and a tip on November 30, 2017, that he might be a "school shooter in the making" and that he collected knives and guns. On September 23, 2016, a peer counselor notified the school resource officer of his suicide attempt and intent to buy a gun; the school indicated it would do a "threat assessment."[109][110][111]

In September 2016, three people—a sheriff's deputy who worked as a resource officer at Stoneman Douglas, and two of the school's counselors—stated that Cruz should be committed for mental evaluation.[112][113]

On September 24, 2017, a person with the username "nikolas cruz" posted a comment to a YouTube video that read, "Im [_sic_] going to be a professional school shooter." The person who uploaded the video to YouTube reported the comment to the FBI. According to agent Robert Lasky, the agency conducted database reviews but was unable to track down the individual who made the threatening comment.[114][115]

On January 5, 2018, more than a month before the shooting, the FBI received a tip on its Public Access Line from a person who was close to Cruz. On February 16, two days after the shooting, the agency released a statement that detailed this information. According to the statement, "The caller provided information about Cruz's gun ownership, desire to kill people, erratic behavior, and disturbing social media posts, as well as the potential of him conducting a school shooting." After conducting an investigation, the FBI said the tip line did not follow protocol when the information was not forwarded to the Miami Field Office, where investigative steps would have been taken.[116][117] The FBI opened a probe into the tip line's operations.[118]

The lack of response by Israel and other members of the Broward County Sheriff's Office to the numerous red flags and warnings about Cruz has been the subject of much scrutiny.[119] In the days following the shooting, calls for Israel's resignation intensified as more information that alluded to the department's inaction was revealed.[120] Since the shooting, Israel has declined to resign and refused to take responsibility for his role in failing to stop Cruz before the mass shooting took place.[121] In an interview with CNN, Israel described his leadership at the department as "amazing," a claim that was widely mocked and criticized.[122][123][124][125]
...}


----------



## Leo123 (May 2, 2021)

Thanks P@triot, finally an American Patriot flooded the zone with Pro American freedom and truth.  Apparently the Marxists here at the Forum are too busy cleaning their diapers to respond.


----------



## miketx (May 2, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> Thanks P@triot, finally an American Patriot flooded the zone with Pro American freedom and truth.  Apparently the Marxists here at the Forum are too busy cleaning their diapers to respond.


No, too busy filling them.


----------



## P@triot (May 2, 2021)

And who creates fatherless homes? The failed left-wing ideology that rejects God, promotes promiscuity, and replaces the nuclear family with government. 








						Most Mass Shooters 'Dad-Deprived Males': Author Warren Farrell
					

Key commonalities for most mass shooters in the United States are that they are male and that they lack a father figure in their lives, Warren Farrell says.




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot (May 12, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						'You wanna f***in' play? Let's play!': Intruder kicks in door, allegedly threatens his kids' mother. But woman in home has a gun — and ends threat for good.
					

A terrifying home surveillance video shows an incensed man walking up to the front door of a home a few miles north of Pensacola, Florida, last week and beginning to kick in the front door."F***in' play, bitch? You wanna f***in' play? You wanna f***in' play? Let's play! F***in' bitch!" the man...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (May 18, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Good guy with a gun intervenes in attempted mass killing, blows gunman away. Neighbors say it could have been much worse.
					

An unnamed "good guy with a gun" put a stop to what could have been a horrific mass killing over the weekend by using his own weapon to gun down a massacre suspect, KFSM-TV reported. What are the details?  	Authorities said an armed 26-year-old Zachary Arnold, a resident at the Fort Smith...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (May 23, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Man with a gun reportedly chases off anti-Semitic group terrorizing Jewish family: 'Die Jew!'
					

Florida police are investigating an alleged hate-fueled incident where a group of young men terrorized a Jewish family, who were visiting from Teaneck, New Jersey. The men shouted anti-Semitic threats at the family, but stopped the intimidating harassment when a man with a gun intervened...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 23, 2021)

P@triot said:


> Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thread premise is as much of a lie and strawman fallacy today as it was three years ago.


----------



## P@triot (May 23, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The thread premise is as much of a lie and strawman fallacy today as it was three years ago.


WTF? It’s not even debatable. Seriously, why are you such a whack-job? You try to argue with indisputable facts every day.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 4, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. _Every_. Single. Day.








						Elderly man shoots home invader — then fears for his life when intruder just gets more aggressive. But homeowner has more bullets left.
					

An elderly man told KGNS-TV he saw a moving shadow outside his window followed by what sounded like someone trying to break into his Houston home early Monday morning.What happened next?The 74-year-old, who told the station he didn't want to be identified, grabbed a handgun and shot the intruder...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 7, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Home invasion suspect picks the wrong home to enter — and ends up dead when he meets armed homeowner
					

An armed homeowner reportedly took the life of a home invasion suspect during a Thursday night encounter, police say. The incident took place in New Orleans, Louisiana, in the famed French Quarter neighborhood. What are the details? According to a Friday report from the Times-Picayune and New...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 10, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Elderly homeowner in wheelchair fatally shoots former renter who kicked down door and attacked him
					

An elderly homeowner who uses a wheelchair told Houston police that a former tenant he'd booted from his residence for failure to pay rent returned Tuesday night, kicked down his front door, and attacked him, KPRC-TV reported.But the 72-year-old homeowner also has a gun — and fatally shot his...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 18, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Woman catches burglar in her home, holds him at gunpoint while waiting for police. When he makes a threatening move, she opens fire.
					

A homeowner in Vicksburg, Mississippi, defended herself and her property with a firearm Thursday morning.What happened?According to the Vicksburg Daily News, the woman arrived at the home just after 11 a.m. Thursday to perform a daily check when she discovered a burglary in progress at her...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 20, 2021)

Good for the McCloskey’s not to allow the government to strip them of their basic 2nd Amendment rights. However, I wouldn’t let them confiscate my firearms to begin with. As the saying goes, when they come for your guns, give ‘em the bullets _first_!








						Mark McCloskey Says He'll 'Go Out and Buy Another AR-15' After Guns Are Confiscated
					

Mark McCloskey said that officials will confiscate the AR-15 that he was holding during the viral incident during BLM demonstrations last year.




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 25, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						VIDEO: Man holds thug at gunpoint after allegedly catching him trying to steal his car
					

A motorist allegedly caught a man trying to steal his car outside a 7-Eleven — and then recorded video of himself holding the would-be crook at gunpoint until Dallas police arrived at the scene. What are the details? 	The video begins with the motorist pointing his gun at another man who is...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 29, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Dad shoots 'peeping Tom' after allegedly catching creep staring at his young daughter through her bedroom window
					

A Texas father took action with his licensed firearm over the weekend after allegedly catching a man peeping at his young daughter through her bedroom window and fondling himself.What happened?The father, along with his wife, reportedly confronted an intoxicated man who was inappropriately...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 3, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Motorcyclist pulls gun in road-rage incident, gets shot dead by other driver
					

A road-rage incident in Texas turned deadly when a motorcyclist pulled a gun and was shot by the other driver in an act of self-defense, according to reports.




					nypost.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 7, 2021)

The left’s favorite *lie* is that an armed citizen has “never” stopped a mass shooting (when in reality it happens several times per year).








						Chicago shooting spree ends after man with concealed carry license takes down attacker
					

Chicago police said this week that if it weren't for a good guy with a gun, a criminal who shot and killed one woman and injured two others on Independence Day may have gotten away with the heinous attack.What happened?According to the Chicago Tribune, officers were alerted to an active shooting...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 9, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Armed man on parole kicks down door, enters home while couple in their 60s eats breakfast. But homeowner also has a gun — and fatally shoots intruder.
					

A California couple in their 60s were having breakfast Tuesday morning when they heard a knock at their door, followed by an attempt to kick down the door after they didn't respond to the knock, Fairfield police said.What happened next?A Facebook post from Councilwoman Catherine Moy indicated...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 10, 2021)

Mobs are never “tough” when citizens are armed.








						Want Less Violence? Promote Gun Ownership
					

As concealed carry was legalized, violent crime went down. Especially telling, crime dropped in each state right after the law was changed.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 12, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Intruder assaults homeowner, threatens to 'hurt' his wife, tries to force his way into house. But homeowner has handgun — and shoots intruder dead.
					

A homeowner near Battle Ground, Washington, told authorities an intruder got past a locked driveway gate just before 10 p.m. Thursday, made his way to the front door of the residence, and demanded to be let inside, the Clark County Sheriff's Office told KGW-TV.The 911 caller indicated the...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 20, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						WATCH: Armed Victim Turns Tables on Would-Be Robber In Los Angeles - Breaking911
					

CALIFORNIA – (LAPD) – The Los Angeles Police Department’s Wilshire Division detectives are asking for the public’s help in finding the victim and witnesses to assist in this attempt robbery where shots were fired by the victim. Detectives have recovered surveillance video which captured this...




					breaking911.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 30, 2021)

The 2nd Amendment matters. It must be protected at all costs.








						Hero at Las Vegas Shooting on Mission to Protect Second Amendment
					

"We're only fighting for gun rights. Not because we're against you, but because we love you and we want to be able to protect you."




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 31, 2021)

The 2nd Amendment matters. It must be protected at all costs.








						Crooks point gun at woman and demand her property. But she grabs her own gun, fights off attackers, fires one round — and they all run for their lives.
					

A woman was sitting in her vehicle in a parking lot near the intersection of Oak Avenue and South Pine Street in Sebring, Florida, about 2:25 a.m. Tuesday when at least four males approached her, police said in a news release. What happened next? 	One of the males pointed a gun at the woman and...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Aug 16, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Intruder enters home in middle of night; shotgun-toting homeowner tells him to get out. When intruder doesn't comply, homeowner shoots him dead.
					

It was a quick exit for an alleged home intruder in Webster Groves, Missouri, late last week — but he didn't depart the way he came in.What happened?Police in the St. Louis suburb were called at 2:51 a.m. Friday for a "burglary in progress" in the 1400 block of Grant Road, the St. Louis...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Aug 20, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Crooks break down home's front door in dead of night. But homeowner has a motion sensor — and a gun — just waiting for them.
					

A quartet of criminals probably figured they'd pull off their heist rather easily, given they gathered in the dead of night — around 3:40 a.m. — last Thursday on the front porch of a Phoenix home near 36th Avenue and Pinnacle Peak Road.The crooks had their masks on. Nobody else was around. One...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Aug 24, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Armed would-be burglar gets through front door of home occupied by children. But woman inside has a gun — and she fires it, hitting crook multiple times.
					

A would-be burglar got through the front door of a home in south Toledo, Ohio, around 1 a.m. Friday, WTOL-TV reported.But  through the front door was as far as he got.You see, he joined the rapidly growing number of folks finding the hard way that those forced to endure their unsavory behavior...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Aug 24, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						12 Defensive Gun Uses Underscore Fallacy of Mexico’s Lawsuit
					

Unlike residents of Mexico, Americans aren’t left defenseless when the government can’t or won’t be there to protect them.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Sep 14, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Suspect breaks into woman's home around midnight and confronts her — but she has a gun and shoots intruder
					

Yet another individual has learned the sometimes painful lesson that if you break into a home in the United States, you might come face to face with a homeowner who not only owns a gun, but also is willing to fire it at you in self-defense.And in this latest case out of Washington state, the...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Sep 22, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Man arrested after fatally shooting intruder who entered his home, tried to assault him. But prosecutors refuse to file murder charges, declare self-defense.
					

St. Louis police were called to the scene of a shooting around 11:30 p.m. Monday, and when they arrived at a residence in the 4500 block of Alcott Avenue, they found a man suffering from gunshot wounds near the home's entrance, the St. Louis Post-Dispatch reported.The wounded man was taken to a...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Sep 22, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Man shoots dead, wounds two crooks he caught breaking into his car after confrontation escalates. Wounded suspect, 17, exchanged gunfire with car owner.
					

Things couldn't have gone much worse for a pair of alleged crooks in Atlanta last week.What happened?A man was walking out of the Publix grocery store in the Peachtree Battle Shopping Plaza around 4 p.m. Friday when he noticed two people breaking into his car, WXIA-TV reported.The car owner...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Sep 28, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Concealed carrier shoots at crooks who steal his car at gunpoint and make getaway. But soon two shot teens turn up — and now they're persons of interest.
					

A motorist whose car was stolen at gunpoint Friday morning in suburban Chicago turned out to be a concealed carrier — and he refused to play victim, firing his gun at the crooks, who managed to make a getaway,  	WGN-TV reported. What happened next? 	No injuries were reported after the white 2014...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Oct 3, 2021)

Yet another perfect example of why rational, educated people carry a firearm. This bear would have been no threat to me at all. Not even a little.








						Black bear attacks couple and their dog on Blue Ridge Parkway in North Carolina — USA TODAY
					

A couple was treated for injuries at after they were attacked by a black bear while picnicking on the Blue Ridge Parkway in Asheville, North Carolina.




					apple.news


----------



## P@triot (Oct 6, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Multiple intruders break into rural home in middle of night. But homeowner fires his gun — and kills one alleged culprit while the others run for it.
					

Multiple home intruders most definitely met their match as they broke into a rural Oklahoma residence and encountered a homeowner with a gun. What happened? 	The Oklahoma State Bureau of Investigation said around 2:30 a.m. Friday a man heard multiple people breaking into his home on Backhaus...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Oct 12, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Intruder breaks into home before dawn, physically attacks homeowners. But one victim grabs a gun, shoots intruder, and ends threat.
					

Police in Perry Township, Ohio, said they received a call about a burglary in progress at a home in the 5800 block of South Diamond Mill Road around 5 a.m. Tuesday, WHIO-TV reported.           	Image source: WHIO-TV video screenshot What happened next? 	The suspect — identified only as a man —...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Rigby5 (Oct 12, 2021)

Another example of why there should be no federal weapons laws at all, and even state is not nearly as appropriate as local.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 13, 2021)

Rigby5 said:


> Another example of why there should be no federal weapons laws at all, and even state is not nearly as appropriate as local.


Not to mention that the US Constitution _explicitly_ restricts the federal government to 18 enumerated powers and firearms is *not* one of those powers.


----------



## P@triot (Oct 13, 2021)

Can’t wait for progressives to start screaming to ban bow & arrows now. Because, you know, nobody “needs” these “weapons of war”.  








						Assailant with bow and arrows kills 5 people in Norway
					

A man armed with a bow fired arrows at shoppers in a small Norwegian town Wednesday, killing five people before he was arrested, authorities said.  The police chief in the community of Kongsberg, near the capital of Oslo, said there was “a confrontation” between officers and the assailant, but...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## P@triot (Oct 15, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Intruder breaks into home, grabs kitchen knives, tries to stab resident who uses wheelchair. But gun-toting homeowner intervenes and opens fire.
					

A male intruder broke into an Atlanta home just after 11 p.m. Wednesday, and after entering the Dahlia Avenue residence through a window, police said he grabbed two kitchen knives, WAGA-TV reported. What happened next? 	Investigators told the station the intruder then allegedly entered another...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Oct 22, 2021)

This is exactly what I would expect from a left-wing PoS like Alec Baldwin. All of them will scream for "Gun Control Now" while they recklessly _play _with firearms. The only people who need to be disarmed are the ignorant and irresponsible left.








						Alec Baldwin Fired Prop Gun That Killed Cinematographer Halyna Hutchins, Injured Director
					

Alec Baldwin fired a prop gun while filming a scene in New Mexico on Thursday, causing the death of cinematographer Halyna Hutchins and wounding director Joel Souza. The incident occurred on the se…




					variety.com


----------



## P@triot (Oct 22, 2021)

Hahaha!! Yet _again_! The #left's favorite *lie *is that an armed citizen has "never stopped" a mass-shooting. Well, it happens all the time. And it just happened again.








						Video: Legally armed bystander shuts down Pennsylvania mall shooting after several people are struck by bullets
					

A legally armed bystander is a hero after helping thwart a Pennsylvania mall shooting earlier this week. What are the details?  	A  	media release from the Lancaster Bureau of Police detailed the harrowing moments before the unnamed bystander stepped in.  	According to the report, an unnamed...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 2, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Two homeowners fire up Second Amendment, turn the tables on intruders who pointed guns at them in Texas, Pennsylvania
					

A pair of homeowners in separate incidents in Texas and Pennsylvania last week managed to turn the tables on intruders who pointed guns at them — and they both harnessed the Second Amendment to do it. What happened in Texas? 	A man in his 20s went to a home in the 200 block of Pleasanton Circle...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 9, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Homeowner finds girlfriend being assaulted by her ex-boyfriend, orders him to leave. But ex lunges at homeowner with knife, so homeowner shoots him dead.
					

Police said a 23-year-old man forced his way into an El Paso, Texas, residence Friday evening and began assaulting his ex-girlfriend, KVIA-TV reported. What happened next? 	However, the 20-year-old homeowner — the assault victim's current boyfriend — told police he arrived at his residence in...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 12, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Two crooks open fire on man who sees them stealing catalytic converter. But their target is a concealed carrier — who shoots one of them to death.
					

On Wednesday night around 11:15 p.m., a 44-year-old man was sitting on the steps of his Chicago home on North Wolcott Avenue when he heard a loud noise from the street, police told the Chicago Sun-Times. What happened next? 	With that, the man walked toward the noise and saw two people under a...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 17, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Homeowner orders intruder to leave, but instead intruder starts moving toward homeowner — who opens fire 'after four, five, six' warnings: 'I had to stop him'
					

Mark Ream didn't have much of a choice.  	The Sedalia, Missouri, homeowner  	told KMIZ-TV he and his wife and their 2-year-old child were sleeping Wednesday morning when his wife thought she heard a noise in their residence in the 600 block of East 17th Street.           	Image source: YouTube...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 17, 2021)

And the left wonders why intelligent, informed, rational Americans carry firearms.








						'A pack of animals!': Seven thugs gang up on 62-year-old man, knock him to sidewalk with stick, stab him, slash him — and walk away smiling
					

A 62-year-old man was walking on West 44th Street near Eighth Avenue in the Hell's Kitchen neighborhood of New York City on Wednesday just after 5:30 a.m. when police said another man came up behind him and asked, "What are you looking at?" the New York Post reported. What happened next? 	A...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 29, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. *Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						10 More Examples of Defensive Gun Use Undercut NY's Restrictive Laws
					

These examples undercutting New York's logic represent only a small portion of news stories on defensive gun use that we found in October.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 30, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. *Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						11 Examples of Defensive Gun Use Bid 'Good Riddance' to ATF Nominee
					

These 11 examples represent only a small portion of the news stories on defensive gun use that were published in August.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Dec 9, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. *Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Would-be robber allegedly pulls knife on Compton man who was just walking to his car in his driveway. But the victim has a gun — and shoots the culprit dead.
					

If the late Sean Connery taught us anything over the span of his famed cinematic career, it's that you never bring a knife to a gun fight.But as we've seen time and time again, certain folks just can't help themselves.What happened this time?A homeowner exited his Compton, California, residence...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Dec 13, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. Every. Single. Day.








						Boy, 14, shoots would-be robber in face as culprit was strangling his mother in pizza shop where she works
					

The 14-year-old boy stepped in to rescue his mother as a would-be robber was strangling her in a Philadelphia pizza shop where she works — shooting the culprit in the face. What are the details? 	The robbery suspect entered Bold Pizza on the 1500 block of Spring Garden Street around 9:47 p.m...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Dec 26, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. *Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Elderly man shoots and kills nearly naked home intruder who assaulted him and his wife, PA police say
					

An elderly man and his wife were violently attacked by a home intruder but he was able to shoot and kill the suspect, who was nearly naked at the time.  	Pennsylvania State Police said that 54-year-old Steven David Schaffer had tried to get into another home in Berwick Township and other...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Dec 27, 2021)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. *Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Carjacker sticks gun in woman's face. But victim is a concealed carrier — and she opens fire, sending crook running for his life: 'He looked surprised'
					

A woman  	told WBBM-TV she had just exited a Chase Bank on South Michigan Avenue in Chicago on Monday afternoon with some cash in hand when a heart-stopping encounter took place.  	"I had just come out of the bank and was sitting in my car about to lock my door to pull off and leave," the...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## bendog (Dec 27, 2021)

BluesLegend said:


> You pathetic excrement spewing hack, London murders more people than NY City...wait for it...using knives since guns are banned.


Well NYC is the progressive successful experiment with gun control.  BUT I'd say their experience is unique because NYC is unique in America because of its urban nature and ..... mulitculturalism.  

But I prefer to be armed than unarmed ... for my own defense.  And I have that right.  Although the gun lobby lies when they say gun ownership is not something that can be reasonably regulated.  It also cannot be "unreasonably" regulated.


----------



## P@triot (Dec 29, 2021)

There are reasons that the fascist left wants to disarm the American people. And the number one reason is that they want women defenseless.








						Carjacker sticks gun in woman's face. But victim is a concealed carrier — and she opens fire, sending crook running for his life: 'He looked surprised'
					

A woman  	told WBBM-TV she had just exited a Chase Bank on South Michigan Avenue in Chicago on Monday afternoon with some cash in hand when a heart-stopping encounter took place.  	"I had just come out of the bank and was sitting in my car about to lock my door to pull off and leave," the...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jan 2, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. *Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						12 Incidents of Defensive Gun Use Prove Armed Civilians Increase Safety
					

Americans routinely use their guns to defend themselves and others from criminals, rendering their communities safer from violence.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jan 4, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. *Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Lyft driver with concealed carry license opens fire on armed carjackers, sending them to the hospital
					

A Lyft driver in Philadelphia who is licensed to carry a firearm thwarted an armed carjacking Monday afternoon by shooting and injuring two suspects as they attempted to steal his vehicle. The rideshare driver, a 38-year-old man, was transporting a female passenger on the 4200 block of Parkside...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jan 5, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. *Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Thugs shoot and rob man in park. But victim shoots back with concealed gun, killing 16-year-old male who was among attackers.
					

A group of crooks likely figured they had easy pickings when they ganged up on a 32-year-old man in a park in Tampa, Florida, last week and not only robbed him but also shot him.  	But as we've seen time and time again, those who commit crimes apparently are not taking into consideration the...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jan 28, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. *Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Another Philly carjacker gets tables turned on him: Pizza delivery driver — with gun pointed at him — pulls his own gun and shoots thug six times.
					

Crooks in Philadelphia apparently aren't paying attention to the news.  	Because yet another lawbreaker — who likely figured it would be easy pickings to scare a motorist into handing over car keys — just got the tables turned on him. What are the details? 	Police said a 39-year-old pizza...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jan 28, 2022)

I’m SO sick of thugs and the fucking disgusting families that produce them.

Every time you break into a person’s home, the shooting _is_ justified.








						Family of burglary suspect who was fatally shot while breaking into officer's home says shooting is unjustified
					

The family of a burglary suspect who was fatally shot while breaking into a Fulton County, Georgia, home says that the officer's shooting was unjustified — and now they're looking for donations.What are the details?  	The incident took place on Saturday when the unnamed deputy received a...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Batcat (Jan 28, 2022)

P@triot said:


> As is _always_ the case, the left has been caught in a web of lies. As is _always_ the case, a firearm wasn’t the problem. As is _always_ the case, it was left-wing policy that lead to the deaths of children.
> 
> That sums up the left nicely. More concerned about appearance and P.R. than protecting children and effective policy.
> 
> Florida newspaper exposes Broward County School system’s incompetence with blockbuster new story











						Florida newspaper exposes Broward County School system's incompetence with blockbuster new story
					

A new story in this weekend's Sun-Sentinel exposes more dark secrets hidden within the Broward County School system, including the depths of the behavior issue inside its schools and why the school district allowed misbehaved children to return to normal classrooms with little to no...




					www.theblaze.com
				




***snip***

_"It was so many things.* I had three students bring knives to my classroom. One was out of the classroom for one day. Another had so many things on his record, he was gone for five days. None were expelled,"* Mary Fitzgerald, who taught in the district for 37 years, said. "My principal basically would tell me it was his job to market the school. He was adamant about not looking bad."_…emphasis added.

I read this quote from the newspaper in the original post and thought back to the days in the early 1960s when I went to high school.[/i]

I carried a pocket knife every day to high school as did a number of my friends. One carried a gravity knife. And no, we were not part of a gang and were all good students. 

How times have changed.


----------



## Batcat (Jan 28, 2022)

BluesLegend said:


> You pathetic excrement spewing hack, London murders more people than NY City...wait for it...using knives since guns are banned.


The UK has very strict knife laws that obviously don’t work.









						UK Knife Law | Stay Safe
					

This page explains the rules and regulations of the current UK knife and regulated tools laws. By buying from our website we assume that you understand and intend to abide by these laws. We reserve the right to cancel or refund any orders from people under the age of 18.




					tacticalknives.co.uk


----------



## Batcat (Jan 28, 2022)

Rustic said:


> Suicides do not count, and by the way most firearms are in rural areas... Where violence is almost nonexistent. So it’s not the firearms... It’s medicated kids combined with socialism… Leads to control freaks like yourself


Most firearms are in rural areas? 

I lived in the Tampa Bay Area of Florida for 37 years. All my neighbors had firearms and almost all my co-workers owned at least one firearm. Many had concealed carry permits. (I worked in the aerospace industry so most of my co-workers were well educated.)

I retired and moved to a more rural area of Florida and yes, there were plenty of firearms there too. 

 For those people thinking about leaving shit holes like New York City for the Free State of Florida here’s a tidbit of info. … Not only does Florida not have a state income tax and rare snow it is “shall issue “ concealed carry state. Currently over two million residents of Florida have concealed weapons permits. 



			https://www.fdacs.gov/content/download/7502/file/cw_active.pdf


----------



## armadei (Jan 29, 2022)

P@triot said:


> I’m SO sick of thugs and the fucking disgusting families that produce them.
> 
> Every time you break into a person’s home, the shooting _is_ justified.
> 
> ...



I've always said: Breaking into my house is a red line. My children sleep here. I will blast you out of your shoes without the SLIGHTEST bit of hesitation and I will not feel a single ounce of remorse for doing so. Fuck around and find out.


----------



## Not a Monkeys Uncle (Jan 29, 2022)

Democrats are now in 100% LYING mode since they know the polls are against them and they will likely lose the House and Senate


----------



## P@triot (Jan 31, 2022)

Not a Monkeys Uncle said:


> Democrats are now in 100% LYING mode since they know the polls are against them and they will likely lose the House and Senate


Is there ever a time when Democrats _weren’t_ lying?


----------



## P@triot (Jan 31, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. *Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Good guy with a gun neutralizes assailant who was reportedly stabbing woman outside Texas gas station
					

A Texas man stepped into a terrifying domestic situation unfolding outside a Waco gas station and quickly incapacitated a suspect who was allegedly repeatedly stabbing a woman. What are the details?  	The unidentified Texan pulled out his personal handgun when he saw a suspect stabbing a woman...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Rigby5 (Jan 31, 2022)

Timmy said:


> There’s an armed police man .  That is not a gun free zone .  Righties lie and claim this gun free bullshit .



A place where all guns are banned except for police is the exact definition of a "gun free zone" by law.


----------



## Rigby5 (Jan 31, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Fact is, idiot conservatives do nothing but lie.
> 
> No firearms have been ‘illegally’ banned, that’s a lie.
> 
> ...



Incorrect.

All federal firearm laws are in violation of the 2nd amendment, so the Assault Weapons ban of 1993 illegally banned dozens of firearms.

Victim zones are where ever you are forced to be unarmed.

Permits have nothing to do with being armed.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 10, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. *Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Gas station manager credits gun-wielding clerk, his dog for saving his life during intense armed robbery caught on video
					

A Philadelphia gas station manager is crediting his dog, a firearm kept inside the store, and an employee's quick actions to use the gun for saving his life amid an armed robbery attempt Tuesday morning.What happened?Surveillance video obtained by WTXF-TV showed that at approximately 4 a.m., two...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 10, 2022)

Since the DOJ says that over 1 million violent crimes are prevented by armed civilians a year, that is more like 27,000 violent crimes a day are stopped by armed citizens.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 10, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Since the DOJ says that over 1 million violent crimes are prevented by armed civilians a year, that is more like 27,000 violent crimes a day are stopped by armed citizens.


Oh yeah. I'm not saying it's limited to one crime per day. I'm just saying, 365 days per year, an armed citizen prevents a crime.


----------



## P@triot (Feb 11, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. *Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Knife-wielding man approaches concealed carrier in Chicago alley. The guy with the gun quickly ends the threat.
					

Once again, someone wielding a knife in a sketchy way likely didn't watch "The Untouchables" — or at least, didn't heed the warning from the Chicago cop played by the late Sean Connery about bringing knives to gunfights.  	And this latest incident actually took place in the Windy City. What...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Feb 13, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. *Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						11 Cases of Defensive Gun Use Highlight Second Amendment in New Year
					

An armed carjacker opened fire on a Texas driver, wounding him. But the driver drew his own gun and shot back, sending the criminal fleeing.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Feb 16, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						VIDEO: Armed robbers sent running for their lives when store owner shows he has a gun, too — and he's not afraid to use it
					

The owner of a jewelry store in northern California thwarted an armed robbery and protected his family this week by brandishing a handgun and opening fire.What happened?When a trio of masked robbers stormed into Plaza Jewelers in Menlo Park Monday night, armed with guns and demanding money and...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Feb 16, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Intruder breaks into home in middle of night and enters bedroom, startling sleeping couple. Confrontation escalates before one of them shoots intruder dead.
					

Yet another crook threw caution to the wind, likely banking on the chance that his victims wouldn't put up a fight — much less end one with a gun.  	And it looks like yet another crook guessed wrong. What went down? 	Police in West Palm Beach, Florida, said a man broke into a home in the 500...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Feb 16, 2022)

You folks are pathetic.  Arguing how you have a "Constitutional Right" to bear arms.   BULLSHIT.  It's a piece of paper.
When tyrants choose to use your piece of paper as their asswipe, and you do nothing, IT IS AN ASSWIPE AND NOTHING MORE.
You have absolutely ZERO Rights to do ANYTHING that you aren't PERSONALLY willing to defend with your own life.

But be a good little cuntservative and cry and whine and grovel and maybe they'll consider letting you keep your super soaker.  If you also kiss their asses properly.

They don't give a fuck about what's right or wrong or good or bad.
They are implementing Marxist / Communist authoritarian rule.....and you are doing SQUAT.  DIDDLY.  ZIPPO.  So get used to it.

Fucking moron "I have my Rights" imbeciles.  You have NOTHING.
Go turn em in now before they shoot you with your own toys.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Feb 16, 2022)

P@triot said:


> There are reasons that the fascist left wants to disarm the American people. And the number one reason is that they want women defenseless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong !
They want ALL Americans defenseless.  In case you haven't noticed, they are attacking masculinity as much as they are attacking femininity.

Pathetic.
Cuntservatives are the most idiotic scum to ever disgrace the universe because they are eternally stupid and weak.  No wonder they're getting owned.

You tell em BL....



BrokeLoser said:


> Easy now...I side with Conservatives, I vote with Conservatives BUT they are the most nutless, spinless, big mouth pieces of shit that ever were. Come on man...they didn’t have the balls to keep heterosexual white Christians cool in a nation founded, built, run and funded by heterosexual white Christians. The Left has owned their sackless asses for decades....Sad but true.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 3, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Wrong ! They want ALL Americans defenseless.


What were my words? I said (and I quote):


> And *the number one reason* is that they want women defenseless.


I *didn’t* say “the _only_ reason”. I said “the number one reason”.  There are many reasons the left wants to disarm the American people.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 3, 2022)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> You folks are pathetic.


You’re absolutely hammered right now, aren’t you? You’re not understanding what you’re reading, you’re rambling incoherently in an angry state, etc.

Dude, lay off the sauce. There is no upside to alcohol. None. You aren’t going to win a fight with _anyone_ if your head isn’t clear.


----------



## P@triot (Mar 3, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. *Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Intruder breaks glass on home's back door after midnight, walks up stairs, opens bedroom door. But homeowner is waiting with a gun and shoots him dead.
					

It's after midnight, and you're alone in your home and fast asleep when suddenly you're awakened by glass breaking downstairs.  	You recognize it's the sound of someone breaking through the glass on your back door.  	Then you hear footsteps climbing the stairs — and they head to your bedroom...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Mar 7, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. *Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Ex-cop dad of 14-year-old TikTok star fatally shoots stalker who blew open family's front door with shotgun. Dad likely in the clear due to stand your ground law.
					

Imagine if your daughter, only 13, downloads TikTok and then after a year nabs more than a million followers — most of them male — who enjoy her lip-sync and dance clips.  	Imagine one of her fans, an 18-year-old man, keeps trying to contact her, then buys photos of her — and even her cellphone...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Apr 11, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Crook flashes gun in car dealership office, runs off when employee pulls out his own gun
					

A man walked into a Houston car dealership office last month and flashed a gun at an employee; but police said the employee pulled out his own gun, which led to the suspect turning tail and running off.What are the details? 	Surveillance video from the Houston Police Department shows two unknown...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Apr 13, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a crime.

Every 👏🏻 Single 👏🏻 Day 👏🏻 








						Dad wakes up to sound of glass breaking in young son's bedroom. So dad grabs gun, finds intruder in hallway, and opens fire.
					

A man told police he shot an intruder who broke into his Nashville apartment Tuesday morning, after which the intruder was taken to a hospital in critical condition, WTVF-TV reported. What are the details? 	Police said the man woke up to the sound of glass breaking in his young son's bedroom and...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Apr 26, 2022)

There is a reason liberals / Democrats want to disarm women…








						10 Incidents That Highlight Importance of Second Amendment for Women
					

Women long have availed themselves of the right to keep and bear arms—including Harriet Tubman and mail carrier "Stagecoach Mary” Fields.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## M14 Shooter (Apr 27, 2022)

midcan5 said:


> If guns make us safe and secure,...


Who makes this argument?
Specifically.   Provide a cite, and the text to that effect.


----------



## P@triot (May 18, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. *Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						11 Examples of Defensive Gun Use Dispel NYC Mayor’s Concerns on Open Carry
					

Any week now, the Supreme Court will render its decision in the pivotal Second Amendment case New York State Rifle & Pistol Association v. Bruen, where a majority seems poised to strike down New York laws that effectively prohibit law-abiding citizens from carrying firearms in public for...




					www.heritage.org


----------



## P@triot (May 20, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. *Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Florida sheriff applauds motorcyclist for pulling a gun on a knife-wielding driver to end a road rage incident
					

The cyclist's wife captured the incident on video




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## dudmuck (May 20, 2022)

P@triot said:


> There is a reason liberals / Democrats want to disarm women…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## P@triot (May 20, 2022)

dudmuck said:


>


You're propaganda is as weak as your mind. Terminating a life is the polar opposite of "reproductive". 

Next?


----------



## P@triot (May 27, 2022)

If liberals would take some fucking personal responsibility for _once_, we wouldn’t have “mass shootings”








						FBI Reveals How Many Active Shooters Were Stopped by Citizens
					

There were 61 active shooter incidents in 2021, 12 of which met the FBI’s criteria for a “mass killing,” up from 40 the previous year.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (May 27, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a crime.

Every 👏🏻 Single 👏🏻 Day 👏🏻








						Woman with Pistol Stops Man Firing at Graduation Party Crowd with AR-15
					

An alleged attacker with an AR-15 was shot dead Wednesday night by a woman who was carrying a pistol for self-defense.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## P@triot (May 28, 2022)

Progressive propaganda is pure disinformation…








						The US ‘Has the Most Mass Shootings’—and Other Bogus Gun Research
					

NPR reporters looked into the 235 shootings reported by the U.S. Department of Education and were only able to confirm 11 of them.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (May 29, 2022)

Where is “Black Lives Matter”?!? Why aren’t they out rioting over the loss of black lives? 🤔
Where is the media?!? Why aren’t they screaming about oppressive liberal gun laws are causing the problem?









						21 Shot, 4 Dead Across Chicago Over Memorial Day Weekend: Police
					

At least 21 people were shot, including four fatally, across Chicago from Friday to Sunday morning, officials confirmed. ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## P@triot (May 31, 2022)

People with an AR-15 don’t wake up with a broken nose and a concussion from a group beating.








						Mom says girls as young as 13 and 14 came to her home to fight her daughter but beat her up instead — giving her a concussion, broken nose, and black eyes
					

A Missouri mom told the Kansas City Star a group of teenage girls arrived at her family's home in Blue Springs on a Saturday night earlier this month wanting to fight her daughter. But Michelle Audo, 48, explained to the paper that two of the teen girls beat her up instead — giving her a...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 6, 2022)

Facts Matter. The left has screamed to takeaway all firearms for generations…








						If 'No One Wants to Take Your Guns,' Stop Saying Otherwise
					

The "commonsense" goal of many "gun control activists" is not a ban on this or that feature, but a ban on civilian ownership of guns.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 7, 2022)

Facts Matter. Nothing ends in catastrophic failure like liberal policy.








						California — the most restrictive gun law state in the country — ironically tops the country in a harrowing gun violence statistic
					

According to the FBI, the state led the country in 'active shooter incidents' last year




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 8, 2022)

The people who know absolutely *nothing* about firearms think that we should listen to them about firearms. 🤦‍♂️ 








						Leftist Seth Meyers pummeled after 'apology' to Lauren Boebert for thinking 'AR' in AR-15 stands for 'assault rifle,' then admitting 'I'm sorry for not giving a f***'
					

Leftist Seth Meyers issued a mocking "apology" to Republican U.S. Rep. Lauren Boebert on his late-night TV show Monday for often incorrectly believing the "AR" in AR-15 stands for "assault rifle" — then saying "I'm sorry I don't give a f***."What are the details?During Meyers' “A Closer Look”...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 8, 2022)

The left is so damn dumb and it makes me so damn happy... 








						George Takei tries to mock gun owners and inadvertently makes the case for owning an AR-15
					

Liberal actor George Takei tried to mock gun owners, but many on social media noted that he had inadvertently made the argument in support of AR-15 ownership.  	Takei made the comment in the wake of the horrific Uvalde elementary school massacre and the Russian invasion of Ukraine.  	"Crazy...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 9, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. *Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						'It was me or him': Gun owner stands his ground when man allegedly tries to break into home, pulls firearm
					

A Detroit homeowner fatally shot an armed man who allegedly tried to break into his residence early Tuesday morning.What are the details?Maiso Jackson awoke around 4:30 am on Tuesday to a man pounding on his door. According to Jackson, who spoke with WJBK-TV, the man was "talking about how...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 9, 2022)

Facts Matter. It says everything that facts “trigger” the left.








						CNN's Ana Navarro FLIPS OUT when confronted with simple facts about gun violence
					

'That’s moral bullying'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jun 9, 2022)

BluesLegend said:


> You pathetic excrement spewing hack, London murders more people than NY City...wait for it...using knives since guns are banned.


Run away, like the deflecting little whore you are.


----------



## P@triot (Jun 15, 2022)

Armed people don't end up the victims of vicious beatings...








						Man brutally punches, stomps on woman 25 times in 'evil,' unprovoked attack; victim even screams she's pregnant to try to get him to stop — but he doesn't
					

Surveillance video caught a man entering a Phoenix phone store Saturday and brutally beating a female employee working alone behind the counter — punching and stomping on her 25 times in an unprovoked attack.                                     Image source: KSAZ-TV video screenshot 	Even when...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 20, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime. 

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Two teens — 15 and 16 — force their way into home, physically attack resident. But victim is armed with handgun and shoots intruders dead.
					

The resident of a Connecticut home fatally shot a pair of male teenagers — 15 and 16 — who forced their way into the East Hartford residence last week and physically attacked the resident, police told WTIC-TV. What are the details? 	Police said the unnamed teens were shot in the living room, the...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 22, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Texas gun store employee fatally shoots man who entered store with 'bladed object' and began stealing cash from register: Police
					

A man who reportedly was carrying a "bladed object" entered a Houston, Texas, gun store Tuesday and began taking cash from the register — but a gun store employee shot the man dead. What are the details? 	The man walked inside Carter's Country gun store in the 11800 block of Wilcrest Drive at...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 23, 2022)

A huge win for the American people and the US Constitution…








						Supreme Court Decision in New York Gun Case Upholds Second Amendment
					

"The constitutional right to bear arms in public for self-defense is not ‘a second-class right,’” writes Justice Clarence Thomas.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 28, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Armed Philly carjacker pulls 59-year-old man from vehicle. But victim — an off-duty corrections officer — turns the tables, fires multiple times at crook.
					

An armed carjacker picked the wrong motorist to steal from Monday night in Philadelphia, as the victim — a 59-year-old off-duty corrections officer — opened fire at the bad guy, with bloody results.What are the details?The victim told responding officers he'd departed a friend's house along East...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jun 30, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						93-year-old homeowner shoots, critically wounds intruder after crooks kick in his door, attack him: 'I kept telling them I have a shotgun'
					

A 93-year-old southern California homeowner shot and critically wounded an intruder who was part of a group he said kicked in the door of his Moreno Valley residence after midnight Wednesday and began attacking him. What are the details? 	Homeowner Joe Teague told KNBC-TV the group — which...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 8, 2022)

Proof that _everyone_ *NEEDS* assault rifles with a 30-round magazines:








						Teens beat 73-year-old man to death with traffic cone; two of them grin as they take off from scene
					

A group of teenagers were caught on video beating a 73-year-old man with a traffic cone late last month — and the victim died the following day, WCAU-TV reported. What are the details? 	Philadelphia police said James Lambert was walking across Cecil B. Moore Avenue near North 21st Street just...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 11, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Three armed crooks bust into residence, and homeowner drops his handgun. But victim retrieves AK-47-style weapon, starts firing, and crooks run for their lives.
					

A homeowner in Pensacola, Florida, won't be charged after firing an AK-47-style weapon at three accused home invaders, WKRG-TV reported.What are the details?The homeowner was alone his Pinestead Road residence at 11:42 p.m. Thursday when three men — one armed with a gun — pushed their way...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## M14 Shooter (Jul 12, 2022)

These are the shootings the left hopes to prevent with their unnecessary and ineffective restrictions on the right to keep and bear arms.


----------



## P@triot (Jul 13, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Texas dad shoots two teens as they try to enter his family's car — which is carrying two infants in rear seat
					

A Texas dad shot two teenagers who tried to enter his family's car in northwest Harris County while two infants were in the rear seat, KTRK-TV reported.What are the details?Investigators said the family had just pulled up to their home in the 6800 block of Feather Creek Drive when a pair of...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 16, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Video: It's all smiles before crooks invade home; seconds later it's all backsides as they run for their lives from homeowner firing 'AK-47-style gun' at them
					

Law enforcement officials have released video of last week's thwarted home invasion in Pensacola, Florida, which features suspects running for their lives after the homeowner began firing an AK-47-style gun at them.  	The Escambia County sheriff's office said two of the suspects have been...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 18, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Armed citizen thwarts shooter who opened fire inside crowded mall food court: 'Quick action and heroism'
					

Police say an armed "good Samaritan" stepped in and stopped an active shooter who terrorized an Indiana mall south of Indianapolis on Sunday.What happened?Law enforcement said a man entered the Greenwood Park Mall early Sunday evening armed with a rifle and several magazines of ammunition. He...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 20, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Break-in suspect shot by 93-year-old homeowner late last month dies; homeowner said crooks kicked in his door, attacked him
					

Officials said a break-in suspect  	shot by a 93-year-old southern California homeowner late last month has died, KABC-TV reported. What are the details? 	Joseph A. Ortega, 33, was shot shortly after midnight June 29 after he and several others reportedly broke into a home on Eucalyptus Avenue...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Jul 30, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Knife-wielding robber attacks Texas store clerk. But clerk has a gun, and she fights back — shooting her attacker multiple times.
					

A Texas store clerk fought back against a robber who attacked her with a knife last week, shooting the suspect multiple times and landing him in the hospital. What are the details? 	Beaumont Police got a call about a robbery in progress at the Everest Food Mart in the 2800 block of Eastex...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Aug 1, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Woman with concealed carry license shoots at crooks who pointed gun at her, tried to steal her car in Chicago — and 13-year-old male with crooks is shot
					

A woman with a concealed carry license shot at a group of males who pointed a gun at her as they attempted to steal her car in Chicago last week — and a 13-year-old male who was with the would-be thieves was shot, police told WBBM-TV.What are the details?Four to five males were trying to break...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Aug 2, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						'He shot my arm off': 80-year-old shotgun-wielding store owner prevents armed robbery
					

On Sunday, July 31, at 2:45 a.m. in Norco, California, four male suspects wearing facial coverings and hoods pulled up to the Norco Market & Liquor store in a black BMV X3 SUV. One of the suspects entered the establishment brandishing a rifle. CBS Los Angeles reports that 80-year-old store owner...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Aug 3, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a serious crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Multiple people approach vehicle in possible carjacking attempt in middle of night. But victim has a gun — and one alleged assailant pays with his life.
					

An alleged robbery attempt in Indianapolis — possibly a carjacking attempt — ended with the victim shooting dead one of the alleged assailants early Wednesday morning. What are the details? 	Two people were in a car in front of their home when multiple individuals approached the vehicle, the...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Aug 6, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						12 Examples of Defensive Gun Use Show Power of Second Amendment
					

Millions more Americans now understand that the right to keep and bear arms offers the most meaningful defense of their inalienable rights.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Aug 10, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						'He shot my arm off': 80-year-old shotgun-wielding store owner prevents armed robbery
					

On Sunday, July 31, at 2:45 a.m. in Norco, California, four male suspects wearing facial coverings and hoods pulled up to the Norco Market & Liquor store in a black BMV X3 SUV. One of the suspects entered the establishment brandishing a rifle. CBS Los Angeles reports that 80-year-old store owner...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Aug 12, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Amazon delivery driver shoots man charging at him with knife. Cops say it was self-defense — but driver says Amazon deactivated him.
					

An Amazon delivery driver — who police said shot a knife-wielding man in self-defense over the weekend and isn't facing any charges for pulling the trigger — told  	WXIX-TV that Amazon deactivated him as a driver. What are the details? 	The station said Gino Grove — a married father of three —...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Aug 14, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Intruder emerges from woods, jumps over gate, repeatedly kicks door after family retreats inside home. Then homeowner grabs gun and ends threat.
					

A Virginia homeowner fatally shot a man who jumped a gate at his residence and tried to kick in a door after the family retreated inside Monday afternoon. What are the details? 	“The family had spotted the individual coming out of the woods behind the home, and the family had gone inside the...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Aug 19, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Mom in shower when her kids start screaming about intruder. She grabs her gun, faces him down, and fatally shoots him when he won't stop advancing.
					

A Milwaukee mother said she fatally shot a man who broke into her home Monday morning and that she did so in order to defend herself and her two children,  	WTMJ-TV reported.                                     Image source: WTMJ-TV video screenshotWhat are the details? 	The mother, who asked...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Aug 20, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						11 Defensive Gun Uses Show Protective Benefits of Second Amendment
					

Lawful gun ownership allows peaceable citizens to defend themselves and others far more effectively than if they were unarmed.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Sep 8, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Concealed-carry hero takes out shooter who seriously wounded him, killed two at party: 'If I didn't have my gun, everyone in the house would have died'
					

A bullet tore through Raul Mendez's left eye amid a deadly rampage at a Fourth of July party in Arizona this summer, covering his face with blood and rendering him unconscious.  	But Mendez  	told Fox News that with God's help, he soon opened his eyes amid screaming from other partygoers — and...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Sep 11, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						3 armed suspects break into Texas home, but only 1 escapes alive after 17-year-old with shotgun thwarts home invasion
					

Three armed men attempted a home invasion of a residence in Texas. However, two of the home invaders never made it off the property because a 17-year-old blasted the alleged burglars with a shotgun.Three armed men wearing masks broke into a home in east Harris County around 10:40 p.m. on Friday...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 11, 2022)

midcan5 said:


> One has to give republicans (dark money) credit, they have managed to brain wash the snowflake base with BS and more BS.  If guns make us safe and secure, why so many gun deaths compared to other civilized nations?  If the premise were true we'd have few deaths, but instead we lead in a category no one should be proud of.  But I give them credit for keeping their base in line. Mention abortion, gun control, welfare, food stamps, immigrants, and the snowflakes sell their soul, work for peanuts, care nothing for living children, and have poor health services, oh and die too from gun violence. While insanity may be expecting different results, one could also say it is following too close slogans sans positive results.  And so it goes....
> 
> "The trick never ages; the illusion never wears off. Vote to stop abortion; receive a rollback in capital gains taxes. Vote to make our country strong again; receive deindustrialization. Vote to screw those politically correct college professors; receive electricity deregulation. Vote to get government off our backs; receive conglomeration and monopoly everywhere from media to meatpacking. Vote to stand tall against terrorists; receive Social Security privatization. Vote to strike a blow against elitism; receive a social order in which wealth is more concentrated than ever before in our lifetimes, in which workers have been stripped of power and CEOs are rewarded in a manner beyond imagining."  Thomas Frank, What's the Matter With Kansas?: How Conservatives Won the Heart of America



The reason that is totally wrong is that all countries are abundantly awash in firearms if you are a felon and want to pay more for an illegal one.
There is not a single country in the world that is not awash in illegal guns, if you want an illegal gun.
That is because drugs are illegal in all countries, and since that makes drug more profitable, they all have lots of illegal drug dealers.  And since illegal drug dealers have to use cash exclusively, then they all need guns to protect all that cash that is not protected by banks, police, etc.

The reason we have more deaths is not due to the means, but due to the motivation, like unfairness, stress, poverty, lack of opportunity, lack of health care, etc.

There mass shooting are NOT murders at all, but SUICIDES.
So then obviously if it not the abundance of firearms that make them happen.
You can have access to an infinite number of firearms, and a person who is not mentally ill will not commit suicide or homicide normally.

Anyone who does commit suicide or homicide, IS mentally ill.


----------



## Rigby5 (Sep 11, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Fact is, idiot conservatives do nothing but lie.
> 
> No firearms have been ‘illegally’ banned, that’s a lie.
> 
> ...



Wrong.
The 1994 Assault Weapons Ban illegally prevented the imports of dozens of excellent firearms, like the FN FAL, probably the finest rifle ever built.
All the domestic rifle makers did was remove the flash suppressor and bayonet lug in their ARs and similar rifles, and they kept on selling.  So if you want to know why all the people these days are using ARs, it because all the foreign rifles that were better were banned until Bush let it sunset.

There are lots of cities that have strict gun laws, and since criminals intend to violate far more serious law, are the only ones then armed.  So strict laws banning firearms greatly encourages armed crime.

Of course "concealed" handgun permits are not going to reduce crime, because when hidden, guns are not a deterrent.
But obviously guns are a deterrent to crime when worn openly, like at gun stores.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 21, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Man apparently bangs on door of home yelling for help — then barges in. Homeowner shoots the man dead and won't be charged.
					

A homeowner in Lincoln Heights, Ohio, shot a man dead who apparently was banging on his door yelling for help Monday night and then barged in.But the Hamilton County sheriff's office told WCPO-TV there won't be charges against the homeowner and that the state’s stand-your-ground law can be...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## TheReaper (Sep 22, 2022)

P@triot said:


> As is _always_ the case, the left has been caught in a web of lies



That was posted  in 2018 and it has been happening ever sense. All LIES from the Left.


----------



## P@triot (Sep 26, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Wife fatally shoots intoxicated man who was fighting her husband outside couple's front door and trying to force his way into home. She got gun the day before.
					

A California woman fatally shot an intoxicated man who was fighting her husband outside the couple's front door and trying to force his way into their home over the weekend, the Stanislaus County sheriff’s office said. What are the details? 	Authorities said it appears 22-year-old Angelo Santana...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Sep 29, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Burglar pries open window in middle of day, climbs into home's back room — and meets elderly homeowner who shoots him dead
					

An elderly homeowner in Tulsa, Oklahoma, fatally shot an intruder who climbed through a back window and into the house near East 14th Street and South Florence Place around 12:30 p.m. Tuesday, Tulsa police said.What are the details?A KJRH-TV broadcast indicated the burglar pried open the window...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Oct 7, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Gun Rights Not About Deer in Kevlar Vests, as 11 Incidents Show
					

The Second Amendment isn't about hunting or sport shooting, Mr. President. It's about the natural right of self-defense.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Oct 25, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Good guy with a gun draws weapon as pregnant woman is beaten, stomped by her boyfriend — and the brutal attack ends right there
					

A good guy with a gun drew his weapon as a pregnant woman was being beaten and stomped by her boyfriend outside a grocery store in Florida over the weekend — and as you might guess, the attack ended right then and there.What are the details?The woman told Pinellas County Sheriff's deputies that...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Oct 29, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						'Let me in, I will kill you all': Armed husband saves barricaded wife and child from knife-wielding menace
					

A police officer responding to a burglary call in west Las Vegas Valley heard a gunshot upon arriving on the scene. He rushed inside the residence, finding a bloody mess. The individual yelping and screaming out in pain on the ground wasn't the victim, but rather someone who made the mistake of...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Oct 31, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Man who fatally shot two attackers, wounded a third outside Philly area bar won't face criminal charges; DA says 'self-defense played a critical role'
					

A  	man who fatally shot two attackers and wounded a third outside a Philadelphia area bar earlier this month won't face criminal charges, PhillyVoice reported. What are the details? 	Bucks County investigators said 21-year-old Liam Hughes acted in self defense after leaving Steam — a pub in...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 27, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Woman carrying concealed shoots gunman in head after he tries to get into her vehicle on south side of Chicago
					

A woman carrying concealed shot a gunman in the head after he tried to get into her vehicle on the south side of Chicago early Wednesday morning, WFLD-TV reported.What are the details?The 23-year-old woman was sitting in her parked car around 2 a.m. in the 1300 block of East 89th Street in the...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 27, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Homeowner opens fire on home invaders; 1 dead, 3 wounded. Homeowner reportedly won't be charged — but murder rap expected for surviving suspects.
					

An Atlanta homeowner opened fire at a group of home invaders on Thanksgiving afternoon, police  	told WXIA-TV, adding that one of the suspects is dead, and three were wounded.  	The station said the homeowner won't be charged in the shooting — which police said "appears justified" — but the...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 28, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Homeowner holds armed teen gang member at gunpoint until cops arrive; police say suspect ran from high school after cop spotted him with rifle in carpool lane
					

A Georgia homeowner held an armed teen gang member at gunpoint until police arrived to arrest him late Wednesday.          	Image source: Bibb County Sheriff’s Office What are the details? 	The 17-year-old male had a gun when he jumped out of a vehicle at Westside High School — which is in Macon...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Nov 28, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Theft from Alabama Tractor Supply store skids to a halt as armed customer blows out getaway car's tire: 'Everyone is walking around with guns in Theodore'
					

Two men attempted a broad-daylight theft from an Alabama Tractor Supply store on Black Friday, but some customers weren't having a bit of it — including one who pulled out his gun and blew out at least one tire on the getaway vehicle.What are the details?Witnesses said the two men were trying to...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Dec 22, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Burglar breaks through home's second-floor bedroom window just before midnight — but homeowner has a gun and shoots burglar dead
					

A burglar broke a window on the second story of a home in Vancouver, Washington, late Thursday night and entered a bedroom — but the homeowner was armed and shot the burglar dead.What are the details?The suspect "used a vehicle to boost themselves up onto the second story and then broke in...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Dec 22, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Yet another concealed carrier in Chicago wins the day in threatening situation, shoots 2 and won't be charged
					

A concealed carrier shot two men Thursday night in an outdoor confrontation in Chicago and won't be charged for pulling the trigger, Patch reported.The shooting represented at least the third time in 11 days that a concealed carrier in the Windy City won the day in a threatening situation.What...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Dec 29, 2022)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Tow-truck driver with concealed carry license turns the tables on armed man who allegedly tried to rob him — and shoots suspect dead
					

A tow-truck driver with a concealed carry license turned the tables on an armed man who allegedly tried to rob him Monday in Detroit — and shot the suspect dead. What are the details? 	The tow-truck driver was meeting with the suspect to buy a junk car around 9:35 a.m. in the area of 7 Mile and...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Dr.Know (Dec 29, 2022)

midcan5 said:


> One has to give republicans (dark money) credit, they have managed to brain wash the snowflake base with BS and more BS.  If guns make us safe and secure, why so many gun deaths compared to other civilized nations?  If the premise were true we'd have few deaths, but instead we lead in a category no one should be proud of.  But I give them credit for keeping their base in line. Mention abortion, gun control, welfare, food stamps, immigrants, and the snowflakes sell their soul, work for peanuts, care nothing for living children, and have poor health services, oh and die too from gun violence. While insanity may be expecting different results, one could also say it is following too close slogans sans positive results.  And so it goes....
> 
> "The trick never ages; the illusion never wears off. Vote to stop abortion; receive a rollback in capital gains taxes. Vote to make our country strong again; receive deindustrialization. Vote to screw those politically correct college professors; receive electricity deregulation. Vote to get government off our backs; receive conglomeration and monopoly everywhere from media to meatpacking. Vote to stand tall against terrorists; receive Social Security privatization. Vote to strike a blow against elitism; receive a social order in which wealth is more concentrated than ever before in our lifetimes, in which workers have been stripped of power and CEOs are rewarded in a manner beyond imagining."  Thomas Frank, What's the Matter With Kansas?: How Conservatives Won the Heart of America


Switzerland REQUIRES ALL CITIZENS TO OWN A MACHINE GUN AND BE QUALIFIED EACH YEAR,,,,,THERE IS HARDLY ANY CRIME. What do we have that they dont ????  A Democrat party that constantly pushes victim hood, racism, favoritism and failed social experiments upon nexgroes in order to KEEP THEM VOTING FOR THE DEMOCRATS. Democrats go easy on black crime in exchange for their allegiance to the party; Malcom X said this over and over that White liberals are their greatest enemy. The Democrats NEED BLACKS TO BE BROKEN else they may wake up and RETURN TO THE REPUBLICAN PARTY.

BTW BRAZIL has the most gun violence as does half of the world,,,,when you say civilized, do you mean WESTERN COUNTRIES ? if so, it is because most of those countries ARE PRIMARILY WHITE PEOPLE, but dont worry, you leftists will get your wish of more crime as you bring in violent, uncivilized people into the west.

Civilized People  deal with conflict by :   Conflict >>>> Bargaining >>>> Violence
Uncivilized People deal with conflict by:  Conflict >>>> Violence
Notice the lack of argument / bargaining in blacks,,,,they go from a WRONG STARE TO FISTICUFFS.

Bill Clinton is responsible for De-industrialization by signing Nafta and Giving China most favored nation status per David Rockefeller's request.

You leftists are going to get your wish by the destruction of the USA in lieu of a Billionaire Global Government scheme being implented that will eliminate the MIDDLE CLASS;  Slaves and Rich and you will be a slave.



			Gun Violence by Country 2022


----------



## P@triot (Jan 1, 2023)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						12 Examples of Defensive Gun Use Show 'Redeeming Value' of Firearms
					

President Joe Biden's words show disdain for the underlying rationale of the Second Amendment—the inalienable right of self-defense.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Jan 4, 2023)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Thug allegedly stabs 79-year-old man in face amid robbery, home invasion. But victim has a gun — and blows away 22-year-old suspected attacker.
					

A 22-year-old man allegedly assaulted and stabbed a 79-year-old man amid a robbery and home invasion early Tuesday morning in Elderon, Wisconsin, according to the Marathon County Sheriff’s Office.The elderly victim was stabbed in the face, WAOW-TV reported.But authorities said the victim had a...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Friday at 7:55 PM)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Texas restaurant customer fatally shoots masked robber who took cash from victims at tables — and then he grabs stolen money, gives it back to victims
					

A Texas restaurant customer was caught on surveillance video fatally shooting a masked robber who took cash from victims at tables late Thursday night — and police said that same customer grabbed the stolen money from the crook and returned it to the victims. What are the details? 	Houston...




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## P@triot (Saturday at 7:58 AM)

The left’s total commitment to lying is deeply disturbing…


> In no way, then, is it reasonable to conclude that if one of my monthly articles for The Daily Signal doesn’t highlight a case in which more than 10 rounds were fired by a defensive gun user, then no such case occurred that month.


The left is flat-out lying in hopes of duping a court into actually believing “even the right thinks less than 10 rounds is all that is necessary.








						Anti-Gun Groups Mislead Court About Data on Defensive Gun Use
					

Prominent gun control groups intentionally misconstrue The Heritage Foundation’s position on the need for standard capacity magazines.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------



## P@triot (Tuesday at 6:17 AM)

Every single day in America, an armed citizen prevents a violent crime.

*Every*. *Single*. *Day*.








						Second Amendment Blessing in Year-End Accounts of Defensive Gun Use
					

For countless Americans who must defend themselves with firearms, the right to keep and bear arms isn't a curse.




					www.dailysignal.com


----------

